# How much can you lift: Bench Press



## pauluk27

*How much can you Bench Press?*​
Under 25kg (you wuss)271.01%25kg - 50kg1365.10%50kg - 75kg41315.50%75kg - 100kg68725.78%100kg + (good lad)101638.12%150kg +31411.78%200kg + (Big Petes Powerlifting Posse)722.70%


----------



## pauluk27

:lift:

How much can you guys lift on the Bench Press?.....


----------



## Tinytom

Paul

I've edited the poll cos probably everyone can lift over 100kg if they have been training a length of time.


----------



## DB

damn i'm in the wrong group now tom u git


----------



## mrmasive

3 plates a side on the inc bench using olympic bar was my 1 rep max about 4 weeks ago

:lift:

lol


----------



## dave20

clicked the wrong one!!


----------



## nick500

selecting the '100kg+' group doesn't do justice for my 145kg 

Nick


----------



## Gridlock1436114498

102.5kg for 2 reps......

very very pleased with that:lift:


----------



## pauluk27

good boys


----------



## big

nick500 said:


> selecting the '100kg+' group doesn't do justice for my 145kg
> 
> Nick


You'd better try for 150kg next week then


----------



## pauluk27

we all appreciate your hard work. It hasnt gone un noticed. x



nick500 said:


> selecting the '100kg+' group doesn't do justice for my 145kg
> 
> Nick


----------



## Robsta

We must have one of these threads come up every week....lol


----------



## pauluk27

maybe we could have a poll on a poll. lol


----------



## Magic Torch

Are we talking 1rm or for reps?


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne

reps im guessing


----------



## pauluk27

Yes fella - REPS



the_gre8t_1ne said:


> reps im guessing


----------



## hackskii

154k best ever 4 me, then an injury and never made it back there again.


----------



## pauluk27

Gutted mate



hackskii said:


> 154k best ever 4 me, then an injury and never made it back there again.


----------



## hackskii

It was my fault, I was pushing too much and not pulling enough and got a muscle in-ballance.

Since then I am doing alot more pulling and am working back to the pushing.


----------



## pauluk27

saw something funny at the gym this morning...

A lad (must have been 15-16) quiet skinny attempted to do Bench Press. Noticed he set the weight too high. Lifted the first rep and lost grip and OUCH! 75kg right on top of him!


----------



## Nytol

pauluk27 said:


> Yes fella - REPS


That does not make a lot of sense; how many reps are you wanting?

My best single is 220kg, at 105kg bodyweight, (raw, no bench shirt).

Have done 200kg x 5 reps, at the same bodyweight.


----------



## big pete

as its for reps, i voted in the 150k+ catagory!


----------



## richiecoops

hackskii said:


> Since then I am doing alot more pulling and am working back to the pushing.


Sounds like Hacks has gone gangsta with his bitches and crack whores!


----------



## Jimmy_Cricket

140kg @1rep - i'm 19 though so should hit the 200kg by 40!


----------



## invisiblekid

Does anyone include the bar in this? I mean, most of us would use an olympic bar I'd assume, but do people inlcude that 20-25kg on their lifts? If so, I'm into the 100kg plus  if not, I'm stuck in 75kg+ for another month or so


----------



## Robsta

I include the bar...it's part of the weight, although i prefer a thinner bar to the olympic one, but I include the difference in the weight.....


----------



## Magic Torch

robsta9 said:


> I include the bar...it's part of the weight, although i prefer a thinner bar to the olympic one, but I include the difference in the weight.....


Yeah some ppl cant get their hands around the big boy - they are too used to holding the thin one LMAO


----------



## Robsta

^^^ Muppet.....lol


----------



## Robsta

I suppose it makes up for the lack of thickness round your arms and shoulders mate......(took me a while to think of something back......lmao)


----------



## Magic Torch

robsta9 said:


> I suppose it makes up for the lack of thickness round your arms and shoulders mate......(took me a while to think of something back......lmao)


PMSL my arms and delts are prob my best body parts LMAO shoot me down why dont ya :boohoo:


----------



## Timmy Smooth

Yeah, I don't get it when people don't count the bar. I mean, a 20k Olympic doesn't lift itself.


----------



## hackskii

Timmy Smooth said:


> Yeah, I don't get it when people don't count the bar. I mean, a 20k Olympic doesn't lift itself.


Doh!!!!:doh:


----------



## Baggio

130kg for 2 reps @ 88kg bodyweight is my best


----------



## bigdaftjoe

130kg for 6 reps off cycle


----------



## Nytol

So who is my mate in the 200+ section?


----------



## Robsta

Me.....


----------



## hackskii

Damn, not me

Impressive...........

Respect, big time..............

I appreciate strong men.........In a strait way


----------



## Robsta

On a normal week I only go to 170-180 kg....but if I'm feeling strong or on a strength cycle then I can hit 200 for 3-4 reps max.......


----------



## hackskii

robsta9 said:


> On a normal week I only go to 170-180 kg....but if I'm feeling strong or on a strength cycle then I can hit 200 for 3-4 reps max.......


Man, there is no one in my gym that does that.

Id totally dig someone in front of me lifting that much.

Only a couple of guys that are strong in my gyms.

It is so......comercialised(sp), that would inspire me.......

I'm not even kidding.


----------



## Robsta

I feel the same about nytol's 220 kg.....lol

This time next year.....


----------



## Nytol

Nice one Rob, you will smash 220, I am sure  .


----------



## big

Nytol said:


> So who is my mate in the 200+ section?


A 220kg raw bench is a rare sight dude, very impressive. You should post up your training routine, let some of the folks on here learn from your experiences of how to bench that much.


----------



## myles

Just starting out so lifting 50kg:jerk:


----------



## Up and Under

My best is at 110kg x 5 reps... I'm not a fan of Benching in particular, you should have a poll on Deadlifting !!


----------



## Nytol

big said:


> A 220kg raw bench is a rare sight dude, very impressive. You should post up your training routine, let some of the folks on here learn from your experiences of how to bench that much.


It is nothing special, and based around HIT type training, I do 1 or 2 sets of bench every 9-14 days, that is it. Plus maybe some 50 degree inc flyes with 50-55kg DB's.

I also bench with a very close grip, (hands about one and a half inches inside the rings), with a flat back, I am 6'1" so have fairly long arms, I make it about as hard as I can, ROM wise, lol

I then follow that with overhead EZ tricep extensions (up to 100kg for reps), 1 set, (after a warm up), then heavy close grip bench, or paralell bar dips with weight, (have done 75kgx8 at 100kg BW before).

I think most people train too often.

Yes I think a deadlift poll will be good


----------



## hackskii

Nytol said:


> I think most people train too often.


After 29 years of overtraining I still think I am guilty of this.


----------



## Nytol

hackskii said:


> After 29 years of overtraining I still think I am guilty of this.


It's never too late to learn


----------



## hackskii

Nytol said:


> It's never too late to learn


haaa haaa......fuk no kidding.....dammit ego is a bad thing in the wrong peramiters.

I want to thank nytol for pointing out the obvious...

In fact i am going to hit you rep wise.

Provicative comes to mind here......

Deep mate....

I love it.......


----------



## hackskii

I love the fcuk out of this board.

For me it is my fav for knowing the lads.

I like putting my heart and soul into this board.

I feel like i have so many friends here.....

And no I am not post cycle.........I am just happy listening to some yanni....Tell's my age.........

In a world of disconnect I find heaven here..................

One of my favorite things actually.

Respect to the board...........

big time.....

Sorry had a few beers.........well and some shots of tequilla......... haaaaa haaaa.

Love you all realllllllllllly..........In my happiness......:beer1:

Thanks Paul G. for asking me to be a mod on this board over three years ago.

I never would have stayed otherwise.

I love this board......


----------



## Nytol

I have to spread some rep before giving it to you again, but the thought was there


----------



## Robsta

Hacksii's pi**ed gain...lol


----------



## big ash1436114517

i can do 110kg for one rep at 17 n bin training bout 11 months:blowme:


----------



## hackskii

robsta9 said:


> Hacksii's pi**ed gain...lol


Is it that obvious Rob?

Heeee heee

A bit hung over this morning.


----------



## Robsta

This morning??? I ain't been bed yet.....me bad

Been playing internet poker for 36 hours solid....only 100 quid down...*(which is good for me)...lol


----------



## nick500

nick500 said:


> selecting the '100kg+' group doesn't do justice for my 145kg
> 
> Nick


I have joined the 150kg + group now 

bench 155 last week

Nick


----------



## Nytol

Well done mate,


----------



## ah24

Do all the olympic bars weigh 20KG?

Does the smith machine bar weigh anything?


----------



## Robsta

nick500 said:


> I have joined the 150kg + group now
> 
> bench 155 last week
> 
> Nick


Well done mate.....I've had a couple of weeks lay off, went to do bench saturday and struggled to rep 150.......soon be bang on it though


----------



## BrokenBack

was doing 5 x 8 110kg bench, then the 40kg dumbels on incline for then same, before my back injury , now im down to 65kg, oh the shame, wont be long till im back up there lol ( i hope)


----------



## nick500

cheers nytol/robsta

gonna try and hit 160kg next week and then i'll truly be happy ! I remember a year ago thinking if i ever hit 160kg in my lifetime i'd be happy...


----------



## Magic Torch

nick500 said:


> cheers nytol/robsta
> 
> gonna try and hit 160kg next week and then i'll truly be happy ! I remember a year ago thinking if i ever hit 160kg in my lifetime i'd be happy...


How'd ya get on mate? Did you hit the 160?!?!?


----------



## Delhi

I managed a one off incline for 140k last night, cant do flat bench anymore since my shoulder fecked up (1 year ago).

Its a real pitty because I could do 140kg then (Natural), and I often wonder what I would be lifting now (With juice) if I hadnt injured myself...........


----------



## big pete

id dream for 140k on an incline bench,lol!!!


----------



## chud

at the mo am repin 140kg for 6 160kg for 2-3 then all out 180 for 1 rekon i can get up to 200kg for 1 in the new year i hope


----------



## nick500

nick500 said:


> cheers nytol/robsta
> 
> gonna try and hit 160kg next week and then i'll truly be happy ! I remember a year ago thinking if i ever hit 160kg in my lifetime i'd be happy...


got the 160kg


----------



## j.m.

I can do 15 reps (quite easily) at 36-41kg.

I can do 2 or 3 reps of 64.5kg but put 25-50kg as that is what i do when i train (im just startning out)

I cannot get the bar down to my chest though unless the weight is 30kg or below so i do it to about 2 inch above my chest.


----------



## chud

got the 200kg on thursday felt easier than i expected


----------



## Nytol

chud said:


> got the 200kg on thursday felt easier than i expected


Nice one! 

What is your bodyweight?


----------



## Robsta

excellent mate...good innit......I'm clean at the momnet and only hitting 170 ish...It's good to know that you can do it though....don't you think?


----------



## Golden Man

Ive done 8plate total for 2 reps DAMN 200KG what is your body weight


----------



## Nytol

robsta9 said:


> excellent mate...good innit......I'm clean at the momnet and only hitting 170 ish...It's good to know that you can do it though....don't you think?


Thats still good going Rob, how much are you weighing now, and how much were you in that avatar pic?


----------



## big pete

200k bench is no mean feat, very nicely done!!


----------



## chud

my body weight is 18.5 stone was 23 a year ago felt awersome very pleased


----------



## mant01

Just joined so hello everyone! I've been training for 4 months now and I have benched 180kg for 4 reps. Strange really I can do the same weight doing the shoulder press as well. Shame my shoulders mucked up at the minute I'd like to try abit more.


----------



## James W

I recently did the 100kg for reps test for American Football and managed 10 at BW of 81kg, all reps touched the chest but no pause between.


----------



## LEWIS

140kg for 8 , 160 for 2-3 (straight after the 140kg for 8) , not tried any other, any thoughts on how i should go about attempting the max lift (i.e do a light set then the max?) not realy attempted a max alone for quite some time. weight approx 16st 4


----------



## LEWIS

after sholder workout , managed 60kg flat bench for 73 reps (first attempt at this) and what a pump you get, its unreal


----------



## big pete

73, fair play!!

i bet your chest was on fire after,lol!


----------



## LEWIS

didnt feal that bad until 40-50 then ot difficult, last rep my left arm gave way and had to put the bar down on the peg nearest my forehead lol


----------



## Nytol

73 reps! Lol, I bet there was some soreness the next day???


----------



## 100

I' never really trained consistently enough for long enough. So my bench has only increased 30kg form when I was 16. My best attempt was 80kg for about 3 or 4 reps with slopy form. I plan on training consistent pretty soon. Should I increse the weight a little bit every week on my max attempt.


----------



## big pete

best way to build a foudation is consistent training, irst and foremost.

what weight do you rep at? for instance, what weight can you do 10 reps for? and could you do 4 sets of them?

if for instance you can do 50k for 10 reps, and repeat that 4 times, then bump the weight to 55k, if you can do that for the allocated sets/reps, bump it up again etc etc. before you know it, youll be doin 80k for 4 sets of 10.


----------



## hackskii

Biggest thing that got my bench up was doing it less frequent.

I used massive volume when I was younger, I mean volume like this.

Bench, inclines, flys 5 sets each and did that Mondays, Wednesdays, and Fridays.

Hell, I am stronger now and using Mr. Booth's principles I do chest once every 9 days now.

Funny thing, I am getting stronger.

I do one workset to failure on the two exercises I do.

Chest now takes me about 15 minutes, where I used to spend 3 hours a week.


----------



## Nytol

hackskii said:


> Hell, I am stronger now and using Mr. Booth's principles I do chest once every 9 days now.
> 
> Funny thing, I am getting stronger.
> 
> I do one workset to failure on the two exercises I do.
> 
> Chest now takes me about 15 minutes, where I used to spend 3 hours a week.


Sounds very much like the way I train, and I have made steady improvement for over 10 years, I am now bigger, stronger and leaner than I have ever been.


----------



## 100

big pete said:


> best way to build a foudation is consistent training, irst and foremost.
> 
> what weight do you rep at? for instance, what weight can you do 10 reps for? and could you do 4 sets of them?
> 
> if for instance you can do 50k for 10 reps, and repeat that 4 times, then bump the weight to 55k, if you can do that for the allocated sets/reps, bump it up again etc etc. before you know it, youll be doin 80k for 4 sets of 10.


I have done 60 kg for ten reps in the past. Right now I'm not really training because of cash problems.


----------



## 100

Hackski what is Mr booth's principles?


----------



## LEWIS

Nytol said:


> 73 reps! Lol, I bet there was some soreness the next day???


yep real sore - try it , its great (ive only done it once !!)


----------



## hackskii

Hit each body part once every 9 or 10 days.

Before I started he made me take 10 days off training and no cardio. I told him that I had some stiff joints, then I told him my routine, he said take 10 days off and hit each muscle group every 9-10 days.

He said if I was sore at all, take the day off.

He also suggested doing as little warming up as possible to do that one work set to failure.

Too many warm-up sets can pre-fatigue and limit the work set.

Next exercise would require fewer warm-ups due to other exercise, and then one set to failure.

I am getting stronger and I actually feel harder and have less stiffness and I noticed this big time today walking up stairs at work. Injuries seem to be healing up faster too.

He is one sharp dude and made me think that I have been spending far too much time in the gym annihilating things instead of just stimulating things.

Every other day is a day off, so if you lifted today, tomorrow you rest.

So far, all positive. He did suggest due to my age of being 47 I would need more recovery time than younger dudes.


----------



## Nytol

hackskii said:


> He also suggested doing as little warming up as possible to do that one work set to failure.
> 
> Too many warm-up sets can pre-fatigue and limit the work set.
> 
> Next exercise would require fewer warm-ups due to other exercise, and then one set to failure.


I dont know who he is, but I agree with much of what you wrote, my training is almost exactly the same, but I hit each bodypart every 9-14 days, and only train 2 times per week.

However I do not agree with the above, warm up sets actually help you to lift more weight, I do one at 50% of my max for the day, then one at 75%, then my all out set to failure.

I am not sure what he would define as too many???

It is a far better, and more productive way to train, you should make some good gains, esp as you were overtrained to start with.


----------



## hackskii

Nytol said:


> I dont know who he is, but I agree with much of what you wrote, my training is almost exactly the same, but I hit each bodypart every 9-14 days, and only train 2 times per week.
> 
> However I do not agree with the above, warm up sets actually help you to lift more weight, I do one at 50% of my max for the day, then one at 75%, then my all out set to failure.
> 
> I am not sure what he would define as too many???
> 
> It is a far better, and more productive way to train, you should make some good gains, esp as you were overtrained to start with.


Man, he is one of the smartest dudes I have ever read.

His idea on warmup is basically you only warm up enough to allow you to do your one workset.

Too much warmup compromises the workset.

As lets say you progress through a chest workout, if you already did 2 exercises then the last exercise you can potentially do that as your workset.

He is the same guy who works with SuperCell (James W.), he is also a trainer, sports massage, physical therapist, and some other things.

Dude is one of the smartest dudes on anatomy, routines and diets.

Do a little search for ninepack, there you can read some interesting stuff.

Check out his post on chest expansion and how he says attachment points can not be altered.

Here is the link: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/getting-started/17946-building-chest-broadness.html?highlight=girdle

Impressive.

just did legs today and every single lift I did today for legs I was stronger than last workout.

I am very happy with what is happening.

I must have been overtraining for over 20 years.


----------



## dale_flex

Well i used to bench 150kg for 5-6 reps when I was 19 with admittedly sloppy form (bouncing bar!) but can now only manage 145kg for 8-10 reps with good form 3 years later. This was due to ripping my pec with my earlier ego lifting at 19 and I now find all incline movements much more comfortable anyway. You can't have an ego anymore when you have a big lump of scar tissue in your left pec!


----------



## Nytol

hackskii said:


> Here is the link: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/getting-started/17946-building-chest-broadness.html?highlight=girdle


Yep, I agree with that.

Although upper pecs are a seperate entity, and therefore can be increased to a larger degree depending on exercise selection, (not sure if that was made clear in the thread?)

He says 3 warm ups on the 1st set, which is one more than I do, so I'll agree with that too  .

I too normally just do one warm up with 75% of max, on my 2nd exercise, (I will rarely do a 3rd, if it is not done in 2, I doubt it ever will be,  )

For example, last workout was lats and biceps, I did chins with bodyweight for 8 reps for a wram up, (each one stopped at the bottom, so zero momentum, then a full contraction at the top), then I did one set to failure with an extra 35kg around my waist, (got 7 reps, plus one partial), then I dropped the weight and did 5 more reps, plus one partial.

I then did Bent over barbell row, one warm up set of 8 with 100kg, then one set to failure with 140kg, (got 11 reps, plus 2 partials).

That was it for lats, and they were very sore the next day.

Biceps; I did strict DB curls, (no swinging or throwing, lol), 15kgx8, 22.5kgx6 as warm up's, then 30kgx9, plus one partial rep.

Then DB preacher curls, 20kgx6 as warm up, then 27.5kg to failure, (got 8 reps, plus 2 assisted with my free hand)

My biceps are in agony at the moment, lol.

That was it, that is how I always train, and I always make progress.

At the moment my training is a bit inconsistant, so I am not as strong as usual, but not losing too much.

He did say something that I did not agree with (unless I just misunderstood how it was written?) on Tiny Toms thread regarding protein before cardio, but TBH, I dont have the time or inclination to argue about it, as I know it would become long and drawn out, but he seems like a smart guy.

Certainly makes a lot more sense than 99% of people who post and write about training.


----------



## hackskii

I was thinking the same thing nytol.

I have found I am less stiff, stronger, and spend half the time in the gym I used to.

I take EOD off and now I look fwd to my day off.

As far as protein before a workout, I myself hate to have anything in my stomach, I eat about 1.5 hours before I train.

I have having the feeling of being full and workout.

I think it is about 1/3 of your blood is used for digestion so at this point I dont want to compromise my gym workout.


----------



## Nine Pack

Sorry to go off topic a bit. The theory behind putting some protein down your neck pre training is that the amino acids will be there to start the recovery ball rolling as quickly as possible aftert the session.

In reality, what will happen (if you train hard enough) is that all digestion will stop immediately the body is asked to perform a strenuous activity so that the muscles & vital organs take priority for oxygen & blood flow. It's a 'fight or flight' response. This can result in the stomach cramps some experience as the protein, or whatever you ate prior to the session sloshes around in an acidic stew. A good post workout shake of high GI carbs & hydrolysed whey does a far better job & just as quickly if you consider the above.

On another note, the upper pecs are actually part of the pec major which is only one muscle. We cannot voultarily contract the upper without firing the lower portion to some degree, and vice versa. A lot of people mistakenly call the upper pec the pec minor, but this is not the case. The pec minor is a seperate muscle altogether & sits between the pec major & the rib cage. It originates from the third, fourth & fifth ribs & inserts on the coracoid process of the scapula. It's action is to draw the scapula forward & down, and to raise the ribs during forced inhilation.

Anyway, back on topic, I can't bench much with a bar but can incline press 150lb bells with no trouble at all. Three plates on incline bench for eight reps was my max. Never tried a 1RM as I don't see the point in risking an injury.


----------



## Nytol

Nine Pack said:


> A good post workout shake of high GI carbs & hydrolysed whey does a far better job & just as quickly if you consider the above.
> 
> On another note, the upper pecs are actually part of the pec major which is only one muscle. We cannot voultarily contract the upper without firing the lower portion to some degree, and vice versa.
> 
> A lot of people mistakenly call the upper pec the pec minor, but this is not the case. The pec minor is a seperate muscle altogether & sits between the pec major & the rib cage.


Studies have shown that pre training carbs and protein to actually be superior to post WO.

I take a small shake about half an hour before, then a larger one after.

I realise they are part of the same muscle I was just pointing out that the upper pecs can be trained to some degree of isolation, unlike innner and outer pecs, which do not exist.

I also am aware that the upper pec is not the pec minor, I believe the pec minor is best trained with a pullover type motion, (If you wanted to train it?)

150lb DB's on an Incline, very nice, 

What angle do you use?


----------



## Nine Pack

Nytol,

Everyones experience will vary, but on the whole most people will struggle to digest or even tolerate the pre workout shake. Which studies are you referring to bud? It may be that the studies were funded by a major supplement manufacturer as a lot of them are & only just meet criteria to be called a study (number of test subjects, placebo groups etc). Anyway, if it works for you & you can tolerate it in your stomach then that's fine. Personally I'd be seeing that shake again after about ten minutes! Lovely.

The incline presses are at about 45 degrees, give or take 1 or 2 either way with the benches at betta bodies.


----------



## SteveJ

Hi Everyone I've just Joined!!!

I have Benched 200KG Raw just over 2 Years ago, for 3 Reps just under 90KG, do not know what my max would have been then!!!

After just under a 2 Year layoff I have started back in training 6 Weeks, and I am training Natural and Allready Iam Benching nearly 170KG at under 90KG Raw!!!


----------



## Nytol

Nine Pack said:


> Nytol,
> 
> Everyones experience will vary, but on the whole most people will struggle to digest or even tolerate the pre workout shake. Which studies are you referring to bud?
> 
> Anyway, if it works for you & you can tolerate it in your stomach then that's fine. Personally I'd be seeing that shake again after about ten minutes! Lovely.
> 
> The incline presses are at about 45 degrees, give or take 1 or 2 either way with the benches at betta bodies.


It is a very thin shake, we are not talking a Met Rx here, lol, (I'd throw that $hit up too, lol).

30g whey, 40g waxy maize starch, in about 450ml of water, goes down easy, and does not make me feel any different to drinking just water.

I shall look for the studies and post them for you to look at, I am pretty sure it was not a supp company one.

I think a 45 degree angle is optimal too, I tried the standard 30 degree for the 1st 2 years I trained, and got no upper pec development, but once I switched to 45-50, it made a huge difference.


----------



## offo

well i reckon my 1 rep max must be at least 26 kilo on a 6ft barbell maybe 32 on a 4 ft one dot laught i am weak in that area yes


----------



## bigbob

100 kg for 7-8 reps and 1 rep max 140 kg, am happy with that for 12 n a half stone,will have to be anyway been stuck on that for months


----------



## matty_89

im 17 and can only lift 70kg which is best out of me mates


----------



## tony 33

i started on 60k and in just over 1 year have increased to 82.5k,,am well happy...soon in the 100k club..


----------



## Cavster

80kg normally but ive done 100kg for 1 rep and ive only been training 6 weeks..guy i train with can do 170kg


----------



## Stanco

I bench press 70kg's with 5 reps


----------



## LEWIS

got to 170kg for 1 rep friday thats my most every by 10kg


----------



## shorty

100kg for 6 reps - as soon as i can do 100kg for 3 sets of 10 reps then the weight will go up - but when i started working out i got some sound advice right from the begining...."its not the weight thats important its how you perform the lift" sloppy form with too much heavy weight = injury!!!

in my opinion i feel i get just as much pump from lifting 60kg as i do with 100kg!

100kg makes my ego look alot bigger tho


----------



## offo

Well my 1rp max is heheh 32kg with out the bar its 26 kilo  not alot i know but i am gonna work on it  i am only little


----------



## pyeman

i rep 120kg for 4 reps.

i havent tried a 1 rep max but i reckon about 130-135kg


----------



## Ollie B

my record 1 rep was 150kg. I cant do that now i can only do 125kg.


----------



## Nine Pack

Tinytom said:


> Paul
> 
> I've edited the poll cos probably everyone can lift over 100kg if they have been training a length of time. As soon as I'm tall enough to climb up onto the bench I'll know what I can do.


----------



## coco

my bench is sitting at an astonishing 120kg. my excuse, im dieting lol. now wheres that next power lifting meet......


----------



## COLINSRI

Had my brother spotting me last night so could wind up the weight on the Bar. My previous best at 3 reps was 130k (plus bar) but got to 3reps of 155kg last night. Not a beast like some guys but i'm happy.

I'm 17.5 stone and trained on/off. I'm right on it at the moment.


----------



## jw007

have done 220kg for 3 reps, have tried 240kg with little help from spotter, was not too far off 

When training and everything is good can get 8-10 with 180kg

180kg is usually my first working set, i count anything below that as a warm up.

have done those lifts at 100-105kg bodyweight


----------



## Deano!

i can do 140kg bt ive dropped BP fr now, i do DB flat bench press just hitting the 45kg dumbells

the guy who got me into it all i train with now-n-then benches 240kg  he is a monster, really cool and inspiring guy


----------



## offo

What did u guys start out bench pressing? and are these free weights or machines?


----------



## coco

mines free weights, i imagine most of the lifts quoted are.

as for first bench, i remember my first day in the gym was chest day and i required a spot with the bar lol!


----------



## COLINSRI

offo said:


> What did u guys start out bench pressing? and are these free weights or machines?


I started 13 years ago when i was 17. I started benching about 30kg PMSL.


----------



## LEWIS

i think i can remember about 10 years ago i was 16 and it was 50kg including the bar for reps mate , i can remember being chuffed when i started to go abouve 20kg each side so 60kg in total.


----------



## pecdecmike

normally 95Kg 1RM..until the following happened...

Benching 80 for 7... then looked for a spotter for next set... big guy walks up.. loads the bar to 140(inc. bar) and then bangs out 8 reps

'Just warming up mate, got another 3 sets to go.. that okay?'

So then I asked him to spot me... just before i stepped to the water fountain for a drink...

When I got back.. I only got 3 reps b4 needing spot for next 2... couldn't understand why...

My spotter...'Sorry mate, I thought you had 100!'

What a guy..yippee-kai-yay!!


----------



## pecdecmike

Point is.. I think we can all do better if we get over the mental obstacle!


----------



## big pete

lol, that could have worked both ways!!

but yeah, alot of it is mental. i remember a couple of years back my training diary was to do 58kg for 8 on incline bench, as the first of a triple drop. a 300lb+ bloke at the gym read it the next week and said what was i playing at and invited me to a weeks training with him, and suffice to say, there was a mental barrier going on 

good stuff mike!


----------



## pecdecmike

Another day another dollar... time to clock off and get home, guzzle 4 pro-plus w/ some glutamine and get me weekly bench sesh in

Hmmm... now why is it I can never sleep before 1am on bench days


----------



## Robsta

Did 210 on sat.....1st time I tried it and got 2 good reps out...well chuffed


----------



## chrisj22

robsta9 said:


> Did 210 on sat.....1st time I tried it and got 2 good reps out...well chuffed


That is monsterous!


----------



## RAIKEY

i just did 4 plates for 4 good reps on monday. after 3 sets of 10 with 3 plates (140),...

bout 180 innit?.....

no creaking or moaning either which i spose is a good sign....

gonna have a extra good warm up next week and try it again....


----------



## hackskii

Wow, that is strong.


----------



## Keyser Soze

robsta9 said:


> Did 210 on sat.....1st time I tried it and got 2 good reps out...well chuffed


Staggering mate!! All props to ya, the 200Kg club deserves some damned respect.

Keyser.


----------



## Nytol

robsta9 said:


> Did 210 on sat.....1st time I tried it and got 2 good reps out...well chuffed


Very nice mate,


----------



## abec1989

I can only do 100kg for 4 reps


----------



## BoomBoom

Over 200kgs is immense...fair play

I currently lift 80kgs for 5 reps....which isn't too bad for a 75kg 5'11" guy is it?!


----------



## offo

Well my bencch press is tiny like me...i started off using 22½kg about a month and a half ago had to take a week or 2 off due to being busy.. but now i am using 27½kg not heavy for all you guys but i am happy that i have made a little progress in that month or so I am no longer a whuss just weak i guess? Its incredible how many people struggle lifting 18 kg on bench press alot of people i know struggle using 10 :S i could of added it wrong i could be lifting 31 kg :S and a 6kg bar will have to check out my weights


----------



## Keyser Soze

offo said:


> Well my bencch press is tiny like me...i started off using 22½kg about a month and a half ago had to take a week or 2 off due to being busy.. but now i am using 27½kg not heavy for all you guys but i am happy that i have made a little progress in that month or so I am no longer a whuss just weak i guess? Its incredible how many people struggle lifting 18 kg on bench press alot of people i know struggle using 10 :S i could of added it wrong i could be lifting 31 kg :S and a 6kg bar will have to check out my weights


My own bench is pretty cruddy for my weight and time training - in fact, it's my worst lift, and by far - but I'm a tad surprised you're at 27K...is that for very high reps??? Do you not count the bar??

I have to disagree a bit, a while ago I got interested in the pre-weights strength of people. You sometimes see teenageers or famous people who are too busy to lift and think, "he'd be HUGE if he started lifting". Anyway, both my brothers - who have never lifted weights in their lives - can perform 40Kg for reps including bar.

Remember that your tendons are probably weaker than your muscles at this point, and they have to be strengthened before your muscles can get some good work in. Keep going, you made a 17.5% increase last month, very few of us here can claim that!!!



Keyser.


----------



## squatty

offo said:


> Well my bencch press is tiny like me...i started off using 22½kg about a month and a half ago had to take a week or 2 off due to being busy.. but now i am using 27½kg not heavy for all you guys but i am happy that i have made a little progress in that month or so I am no longer a whuss just weak i guess? Its incredible how many people struggle lifting 18 kg on bench press alot of people i know struggle using 10 :S i could of added it wrong i could be lifting 31 kg :S and a 6kg bar will have to check out my weights


Check out the weight of the bar mate - if its an olympic bar, im pretty sure that weighs 20kg.

And if youve just started get someone to check out your form too. I just did my own thing for about 9 months and was barely lifting much heavier than i started. Someone gave me some tips about my form and i made some great progress over the next couple of months.

Stick with it dude


----------



## hackskii

Are we talking dumbells here?

You are benching 60 lbs total?

Or is that 60 pound dumbells?


----------



## imworkingonit

I have been training about 6 weeks, my shoulders aren't strong enough to work my chest on bench press yet...I get cracks, pops and pains in them which are slowly going away as I build them up, but my limit on bench is 60kg until shoulders are fully mobile again


----------



## imworkingonit

I also broke my forearm so severely as a child it is bent now and the last thing i want is for it to snap under the weight of the bar, so I guess I will have to build more slowly to allow my skeleton to adjust


----------



## hackskii

Connective tissue will get stronger and bone density will get thicker, so in effect weight lifting will strengthen everything not just muscle.


----------



## Alexei

here is my attempt at [email protected] bdw.


----------



## hackskii

Alexei said:


> here is my attempt at [email protected] bdw.


Impressive


----------



## imworkingonit

that was what I was hoping Hackskii, thanks. Ive read a lot of your posts on shoulder stability as well, good advice Ive taken it on board. I'm giving up flat bench press in favour of incline to save my shoulders


----------



## mrmasive

jw007 said:


> have done 220kg for 3 reps, have tried 240kg with little help from spotter, was not too far off
> 
> When training and everything is good can get 8-10 with 180kg
> 
> 180kg is usually my first working set, i count anything below that as a warm up.
> 
> have done those lifts at 100-105kg bodyweight







Show off lol


----------



## Jim001

a can do 60kg and am only 15


----------



## offo

no i sadly do 27½kg weights and a 7 kg bar..so its 34½kg barbell I know its small but what can I say I have small shoulders and a little chest..But thats why I have started training to get stronger you know i am nearly at 30kg weights prolly meet that in a week.

I also find it harder using a bar for example i can use 18kg weights on dumbell for bicep for about 3-4 reps...But on a barbell I have only managaed to lift 30kg once i probably could lift 32 kg to be honest...but its the same with shoulder press and everything else..

any idea why that is? weight distribution??

the bar is 6ft at least towers ove rme and i am 5ft 9 is between 6-8 kg not exactly sure now

I was diagnosed with low muscle tone by a doctor when i was 11 some genetic stuff


----------



## leveret

Started doing 30kg + bar about a month ago

currently doing 40k+bar but yesterday and the time before that i managed 3 sets of 10 easily so next training sessions im going for 50kg + bar


----------



## Robsta

offo said:


> no i sadly do 27½kg weights and a 7 kg bar..so its 34½kg barbell I know its small but what can I say I have small shoulders and a little chest..But thats why I have started training to get stronger you know i am nearly at 30kg weights prolly meet that in a week.
> 
> I also find it harder using a bar for example i can use 18kg weights on dumbell for bicep for about 3-4 reps...But on a barbell I have only managaed to lift 30kg once i probably could lift 32 kg to be honest...but its the same with shoulder press and everything else..
> 
> any idea why that is? weight distribution??
> 
> the bar is 6ft at least towers ove rme and i am 5ft 9 is between 6-8 kg not exactly sure now
> 
> I was diagnosed with low muscle tone by a doctor when i was 11 some genetic stuff


we all started somewhere mate...


----------



## offo

so i am doing 33½kg right now be soon doing 35½ wish me luck lads i wanna be able to do 65 kg once this time next year  haha i know its unlikely but i am gonna work so ahrd to get there


----------



## leveret

I put it up to 50kg+ bar yesterday.

I managed 5 reps then had to put it back, 20secs rest did another 5.

2nd set i made about 4 then cudnt get it back up lol had it on my chest, rolled it down my stomach and awkwardly rolled it off myself.. haha

Felt like i hadn't done much so did another 12reps or something with a 30kgish


----------



## offo

i tihkn anything under 7 reps builds strength fast I noticed this when i got 7 reps with31 kg i couldnt do 8 reps so i jumed to 33kg and my reps are increasing again. be doing 35½ kg soon


----------



## offo

my reps today were 6 and 5 3 days ago it was 5.4


----------



## leveret

Couldn't manage 50kg really so put it down to 44kg (from 40 originally) and that seems to me a nice progression, although small  .


----------



## Halfloaf

My best ever is 160kg back in the day when I weighed 80kg.(3 reps)

just now I'm old and fat so 120kg with 92kg(bodyweight) is my safe weight( train on my own, in garage).


----------



## wogihao

130kg for a single raw.


----------



## TaintedSoul

136kg+olympic bar : 2 reps. ( 5 1/2 years ago tho )

62 1/2 kg dumbells for 2 reps last year. Back on the 57 1/2kg ones now doing 3 -4 reps and hoping to get to 65kg's in 3 weeks or so.

Think I am finally getting to where I was when I was 22 years old!


----------



## abec1989

I done 90kg + smith machine bar for 8 reps

Is the smith machine bar 20kg?


----------



## leveret

matty_89 said:


> im 17 and can only lift 70kg which is best out of me mates


is that your `1 rep max or do u do alot at 70kg?

Thats pretty good i do 44kg for 3 sets of 10 so i am pretty weak


----------



## TaintedSoul

Liam said:


> is that your `1 rep max or do u do alot at 70kg?
> 
> Thats pretty good i do 44kg for 3 sets of 10 so i am pretty weak


what can you do for one set or 6 of 8 reps? Seems alot of spare energy/power going to waste there.


----------



## leveret

TaintedSoul said:


> what can you do for one set or 6 of 8 reps? Seems alot of spare energy/power going to waste there.


Not sure i'll try it when my dads in, I have to be careful benching i dont wnat to drop it on my chest again. lol


----------



## Karlusdavius

55kg for 6 at 79kg wieght at 19 years old...i need to do a little better me thinks...


----------



## johnboy05

Karlus, we all start somewhere. My first lift was just the bar!! a few years later and I push 120 for 1 110 for 8. If you build it the plates will come....:lift:


----------



## KrisM

Goddam most of you are incredibly strong! I'm using 24kg dumbells on the incline press:eek:


----------



## waldo

Karlus it will come dont let lifting big get to your head when you 1st start out, probly one of the worst things u can do.

The weight will come! keep building!

i weight 84.5kgs

My max is 110kgs for about 3 or 4 i dnt tend count when i max lift


----------



## Conrad1436114525

abec1989 said:


> I done 90kg + smith machine bar for 8 reps
> 
> Is the smith machine bar 20kg?


smith machine doesnt really count... doesnt require good form and use of stabiliser muscle groups. And bars vary from machine to machine..olympic bars are 45 pounds....although i dont think thats generaly included in how much you can lift.

still....thats a pretty good weight mate :thumb:


----------



## Karlusdavius

oh i understand that it takes time! im just impatient and want everything right now but ill work as hard as i usually do


----------



## DaPs

I think i can do about 70kg max. That has gone up from about 60kg when i started so i am happy with it so far!

In another 6 months i should be on about 85kg  Cannot wait!


----------



## DaPs

And i knew a boy who could lift 110kg at 15, no joke.


----------



## miller25

25kg, 20kg and 10kg plus the Olympic bar I did 2 reps solo and and another 4 with a spotter, so 6 reps at 130kg. I still consider that as my 1 rep max though.


----------



## BOZWELL

128kg for 1.. 110kg for 8.


----------



## offo

god I am weak prolly the weakest on here


----------



## offo

but r u guys using machines or free weights...machines seem to take 50% of the weight for u all


----------



## lukas224

210kg free wieghts

polish power


----------



## rottweiler

80kg for 4 reps. Hey I'm new to this s**t!


----------



## waldo

lukas224 said:


> 210kg free wieghts
> 
> polish power


Dzien Dobry lukas!

heh my parents are polish!!!

But im australian born

P.s offo everyone is more then likly usuing free weights your arent goin to get too far on a chestpress machine. .


----------



## KrisM

How the hell do you guys do it?!? Some of you must be freakin HUGE!

I deadlifted 90kg for 5 reps earlier and thought "wow that was tough"


----------



## lukas224

food lol


----------



## DaPs

I didn't realise how small some people can lift.

like 30kg on their chest, it's meant to be one of the stronger sets of muscles on your body.

I thought by 70kg was terrible, i feel quite happy now lol.


----------



## lukas224

no offence but i know girl in my gym she can bench 65kg


----------



## chrisj22

lukas224 said:


> no offence but i know girl in my gym she can bench 65kg


Love it! LMAO


----------



## big pete

everythings relative.

some people have stronger body parts, i personally am more of a deadlifter, and my bench is comparitively weak. i remember looking back at old training logs and my heavy sets were 58k for 6 reps, and that was after a year or so of training.

everyones gotta strat somewhere


----------



## big pete

lukas224 said:


> no offence but i know girl in my gym she can bench 65kg


in a recent comp, Agata Wrobel did 85k with a fair bit more in the tank!


----------



## jw007

an ex girlfriend of mine was super strong, only 8.5 st could bench 60kg for reps, squat 100kg and used 25kg dumbells for inclines, used to lift more than some of the wannabes in the gym on gear... and she wasnt even a bodybuilder, more fitness lol didnt like to argue with her much lol


----------



## KrisM

jw007 said:


> and used 25kg dumbells for inclines,


Oh no man, I'm using 25kg dumbells at the moment! I guess my genes are pants!!


----------



## jw007

wouldnt worry about it KrisM, she was stupidly strong for her size, remember in mexico she beat a 6'2" english copper in an arm wrestle ha ha, she was only 5'3". made my holiday lol


----------



## mickus

Max rep 125 or sets of 6 on 100  started on 40kg LOL


----------



## TaintedSoul

offo said:


> but r u guys using machines or free weights...machines seem to take 50% of the weight for u all


Free weights... machines are for woman.


----------



## TaintedSoul

Although not flat... lastnight I managed 167.5 decline press for about 2 - 3 reps. Managed 157.5 for 6 reps before. And flat is also 157.5kg's for about 2 - 3 reps.

I'm pretty proud of that. Getting back to personnel goals set about 5 years ago.

That's counting the bar which I dont normally do. And why... Mind over matter I guess. You think it's less so you push it I guess.


----------



## ezydriver

As a complete newbie to weightlifting, can somebody please explain the reason, and goal of doing just one or two reps?

Does this build muscle or simply make them stronger, or both?

I was of the understanding that somewhere between 6 and 10 reps is required for building muscle.

So what is the outcome, or intended goal of doing just one?

I've never even gone near the bench press yet, so I have no idea what I can lift.


----------



## AussieMarc

i think it would be better as a bodyweight percentage...

eg-

50% bodyweight

75% bodyweight

100% bodyweight

150% bodyweight... etc etc

it makes it more of a strength for weight instead of a "who has the biggest nuts" thread..


----------



## Mr Brown

89.6% of my bodyweight


----------



## AussieMarc

115% here..


----------



## louis crawley

i wouldnt consider my self strong and not weak i usually can do three 20kg plates per side plus olympic bar maximum 6 reps at present but recovering from shoulder injury taking it easy lost a lot of time training and im sure it was the bench press that did me injury? how much is that guys my maths are us

louis


----------



## hackskii

louis crawley said:


> i wouldnt consider my self strong and not weak i usually can do three 20kg plates per side plus olympic bar maximum 6 reps at present but recovering from shoulder injury taking it easy lost a lot of time training and im sure it was the bench press that did me injury? how much is that guys my maths are us
> 
> louis


309 lbs for 6?

That would be around 360 maybe a bit more.

I never ever do singles or doubles anymore, did too much damage on me.

I stick between 8-15 reps now, depending on where failure is.


----------



## louis crawley

hackskii said:


> 309 lbs for 6?
> 
> That would be around 360 maybe a bit more.
> 
> I never ever do singles or doubles anymore, did too much damage on me.
> 
> I stick between 8-15 reps now, depending on where failure is.


Thanks scott it i dont do it every time i do this chest exercise , only maybe once or twice a week just to help get stronger after injury

prefer incline any day much better gains

louis


----------



## jjb1

140 for 8 last cycle on flat but is this meaning all out single or reps??

i dont do all out single anymore i grew out of that along time ago....oh the injury just waiting to happen ahhhhh!


----------



## lukas224

220kg yesterdey lol


----------



## Nytol

lukas224 said:


> 220kg yesterdey lol


Very nice.

In answer to the % questions above, mine was 209% bodyweight, 220 @ 105kg.


----------



## BangKok

Never did max reps... I do work-out sets with 160kg so I'd probably be near 200 for max rep.

Might have tried it years ago, but nowdays I'm always ripped (close to shape on Avatar) so I'm extremely scared of injuries with big weights


----------



## Jane Bond

i'm not even gonna say how much, its like soooooooooooooooooo embarrassing!


----------



## Karlusdavius

i bench 60 for 5 at the moment. with press ups inbetween. is say my chest is defo my weak point. i can deadlift way more (managed 100kg+ the other day)

im 12 stone. 5ft 10 and 19 years old  give me 5 years


----------



## [email protected]

150kg 2 reps early this year


----------



## Razz360

100kg x 1...i`m only a lil fella  lol


----------



## offo

God i am envious of all these big lifts...Makes me wonder what you started off lifting? My lift is currently 37 maybe able to get it to 40 by the end of the week cuz of that muscle memory business my strength comes back quick...its a shame i aint got alot of it but i am working on it!

I will post up in 6 weeks and say if there is a change i hope there will be gonna work so hard now


----------



## Porky Pie

242.5kgs is my best bench, done at 110kgs.


----------



## ianp

my best was 280 lbs ,2 reps, at a body weight of 75kg also managed to press 50kg dumbells for 6 reps... ok so that was a few years ago (7 and 3 respectively) but i'm quite pleased with it


----------



## Jane Bond

offo said:


> God i am envious of all these big lifts...Makes me wonder what you started off lifting? My lift is currently 37 maybe able to get it to 40 by the end of the week cuz of that muscle memory business my strength comes back quick...its a shame i aint got alot of it but i am working on it!


 ok - i feel better now! lol


----------



## ron123

I am 32 yrs old now and have trained they odd few months a year over the last 10 yrs, at 22yrs old I benched 200kgx1 at 14 stone and 180kgx2. I have now been back in training about 8 mths consistantly and weigh around 16st 5 at 5ft 8 tall I am benching 185kgx1 rep at my limit at the moment. 160kgx4,140kgx12. Benched 180kg for 1 and half reps on the decline recently. My aim is to get up to five plates each side and I am determined I will reach this it will probably be next yr now, my aim this year is to hit 200kgx1 rep. Best lift this year was partial deadlift from knee height 380kgx1rep.


----------



## Five-O

ron123 said:


> I am 32 yrs old now and have trained they odd few months a year over the last 10 yrs, at 22yrs old I benched 200kgx1 at 14 stone and 180kgx2. I have now been back in training about 8 mths consistantly and weigh around 16st 5 at 5ft 8 tall I am benching 185kgx1 rep at my limit at the moment. 160kgx4,140kgx12. Benched 180kg for 1 and half reps on the decline recently. My aim is to get up to five plates each side and I am determined I will reach this it will probably be next yr now, my aim this year is to hit 200kgx1 rep. Best lift this year was partial deadlift from knee height 380kgx1rep.


These lifts are strong, you should look to compete in powerlifting if you don't already mate.


----------



## bigden

100kg's is my 1 rep max


----------



## ymir

my 1 rep max is 120kg i did it justa few days after recovering from a cold, working hard to bring up the bench, i had shoulder problems before but its good now.


----------



## Guest

the 150kg + one the 200kg one if we are using bench shirts lol


----------



## jw007

ron123 said:


> I am 32 yrs old now and have trained they odd few months a year over the last 10 yrs, at 22yrs old I benched 200kgx1 at 14 stone and 180kgx2. I have now been back in training about 8 mths consistantly and weigh around 16st 5 at 5ft 8 tall I am benching 185kgx1 rep at my limit at the moment. 160kgx4,140kgx12. Benched 180kg for 1 and half reps on the decline recently. My aim is to get up to five plates each side and I am determined I will reach this it will probably be next yr now, my aim this year is to hit 200kgx1 rep. Best lift this year was partial deadlift from knee height 380kgx1rep.


If you can do 140kg for 12, 200 should be easy.....


----------



## Incredible Bulk

110kg for reps


----------



## simeon69

80kg using smith machine lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk

just got a new PB of 120kg last night for 1 :lift:


----------



## Learney

150kg for me  Bit of catching up required to get it up to scratch with my DL.


----------



## nittythekid

113.3kg for 4 reps, havent tried anything heavier


----------



## Matt F

130KG x 1

100KG x 4

Those days are gone now after a rotator cuff problem


----------



## simeon69

PB of 110 for 5 reps today!!


----------



## Matt090

100kg for 1 rep, when i first started i used to dream ov been able 2 do it its amazing how much u learn and pogress at first,


----------



## BIGGA

Well i benched 125k on Monday for 3 reps, (last one was assisted...minimally) but ive only been back in training for 3 weeks as i had a lay off for a year. Getting back into it is the best decision ive had in ages, but it was hard at first.

So my weights are increasing all the time. im gonna try 130 on Monday. =)


----------



## Frijiman

Im benching 95kg at 4 reps so im not sure what my max is. P.S Smith machines are gay


----------



## BIG BENCH

well im 6ft 4 inches and weigh just under sixteen stone. I can do 4 plates ov 20kg a side so I guess thats 185 kg.Thats for 1 rep only btw.


----------



## jodes

40kg, aaaww!


----------



## Jimmy_Cricket

1 rep @ 150kg

10 reps @ 130kg

Looking to ace the 200kg by the time i'm 40.....got 20 years lolsers!


----------



## 1978

Should this not be a max lift to body weight ratio based poll?

Just a thought.


----------



## Nytol

1978 said:


> Should this not be a max lift to body weight ratio based poll?
> 
> Just a thought.


Some people have listed this, (me inc I think?), but that was not the question asked by the poll.


----------



## volatileacid

BIG BENCH said:


> well im 6ft 4 inches and weigh just under sixteen stone. I can do 4 plates ov 20kg a side so I guess thats 185 kg.Thats for 1 rep only btw.


Olympic bars only weigh 20kg.


----------



## Robbie

*COUGH* 40kg *COUGH*


----------



## Tall

robbiedont said:


> *COUGH* 40kg *COUGH*


We all started somewhere mate.

I can remember being 16 and going to the gym with some mates who were maybe 21/22 and only being able to bench 20kgs...


----------



## Robbie

TH&S said:


> We all started somewhere mate.
> 
> I can remember being 16 and going to the gym with some mates who were maybe 21/22 and only being able to bench 20kgs...


I'm 27 though!

Although I am currently 11stone, at the start of the year I was just under 9!!

Thank god I sorted my life out and got off the rugs...


----------



## Jock

Can someone delete this thread, it really is a waste of space.


----------



## SCJP

Jock said:


> Can someone delete this thread, it really is a waste of space.


& so many other threads aren't?

I fail to see your point.


----------



## Tall

Jock said:


> Can someone delete this thread, it really is a waste of space.


Feed him some carbs before his cortisol levels increase!


----------



## Jock

My point is that I fail to see the point of continuing a thread about 1 exercise and an 'ego lift' at that, Where are the other big lift polls?. Nothing personal to anyone but surely the point of this board is to share knowledge not boast about how much you can lift. Surely there are more worthy things to talk about.


----------



## Nytol

Jock said:


> Where are the other big lift polls?


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/strength-power/17614-max-deadlift.html


----------



## Jock

Great next we can look forward to a 'how many women have you slept with' or 'how much do you earn' poll.


----------



## Nytol

Jock said:


> Great next we can look forward to a 'how many women have you slept with' or 'how much do you earn' poll.


I still fail to see your problem with it, I find it interesting to see what kind of weights others lift, if you do not, then don't click on the thread.


----------



## Jock

There are so many interesting topics that we could discuss related to the 'strength and power' title of the forum, plyometrics, powerlifting. It just annoys me that a poll about what is essentially an ego-lift is 16 pages long. There are loads of exercises that are just as, if not far more productive.

Surely are bodybuilders and strength athletes we should be encouraging people to embrace 'strength and power' lifting rather than getting more and more members of the bench and bicep crew to bow to the alter of the bench press.

My point: there is more to strength and power training than bench pressing.

Rant over, I won't post in this thread again.


----------



## Guest

ego lift? bench press is used as an evaluation of upper body strength


----------



## Nytol

Jock said:


> *There are so many interesting topics that we could discuss related to the 'strength and power' title of the forum, plyometrics, powerlifting. *It just annoys me that a poll about what is essentially an ego-lift is 16 pages long. There are loads of exercises that are just as, if not far more productive.
> 
> Surely are bodybuilders and strength athletes we should be encouraging people to embrace 'strength and power' lifting rather than getting more and more members of the bench and bicep crew to bow to the alter of the bench press.
> 
> My point: there is more to strength and power training than bench pressing.
> 
> Rant over, I won't post in this thread again.


Feel free to start such a discussion and I am sure many will join in and contribute to it.

I am actually not the bench presses No1 fan either, most do it wrong, and personally I prefer a 50 degree Inc BB press.


----------



## Guest

Jock said:


> There are so many interesting topics that we could discuss related to the 'strength and power' title of the forum, plyometrics, powerlifting. It just annoys me that a poll about what is essentially an ego-lift is 16 pages long. There are loads of exercises that are just as, if not far more productive.


Bench press is one of the 3 lifts performed in the sport of powerlifting, if you dont like the topic dont reply but I along with several other guys who have and have not competed in powerlifting find this thread more than valid and beneficial.

Also whats wrong with a how many women have you slept with thread? It would be ammusing to read some of those replies aka lies:rolleyes:


----------



## Robbie

Con said:


> l.
> 
> Also whats wrong with a how many women have you slept with thread? It would be ammusing to read some of those replies aka lies:rolleyes:


Would also have me with stats higher than any of my lifts


----------



## Louis_C

Well i'm now part of the 200kg+ clan after producing 200kg for 2 reps tonight! Well chuffed! I'm gonna aim for 220kg by the summer!


----------



## dmcc

I have to say... I really don't know. I've not done flat bench in years, and even recently if I've done it, I've used the smith. I do know that I can easily use 38kg DB's for reps on inclines and move 105 on the seated press....


----------



## Nytol

Louis_C said:


> Well i'm now part of the 200kg+ clan after producing 200kg for 2 reps tonight! Well chuffed! I'm gonna aim for 220kg by the summer!


Excellent stuff mate.


----------



## tommy28

Louis_C said:


> Well i'm now part of the 200kg+ clan after producing 200kg for 2 reps tonight! Well chuffed! I'm gonna aim for 220kg by the summer!


f*ckin nora! good going mate. i'm stuck at 110x8.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

140kg x 2 here.

Admittedly i have never been an heavy bench presser cos after a while it just hurts my shoulders and having read on here that i'd be better off doing declines and inclines and not doing any flats at all,that is what i may move onto doing and see how it goes.


----------



## volatileacid

I think on a poll/thread like this, we should state if we are on the gear or not... because for comparison purposes, there's no point me even thinking about the 150kg+ odd someone is doing, because in the near OR even far future!..., I won't be getting their without chemical enhancement...


----------



## Nytol

volatileacid said:


> I think on a poll/thread like this, we should state if we are on the gear or not... because for comparison purposes, there's no point me even thinking about the 150kg+ odd someone is doing, because in the near OR even far future!..., *I won't be getting their without chemical enhancement...*


Not with that mind set you wont, I benched well over 150kg with no chemical enhancement.

The title is how much can you lift, not how much can you lift and what are you taking.


----------



## Tall

Nytol said:


> Not with that mind set you wont, I benched well over 150kg with no chemical enhancement.
> 
> The title is how much can you lift, not how much can you lift and what are you taking.


PMA all the way.


----------



## Columbo

Raw 205KG @91KG bodyweight 4 weeks ago, a bit stronger the now, maybe 210KG or a wee bit more.

Oh and Drug Free!


----------



## Nytol

Columbo said:


> Raw 205KG @91KG bodyweight 4 weeks ago, a bit stronger the now, maybe 210KG or a wee bit more.
> 
> Oh and Drug Free!


Very impressive indeed, :thumb:


----------



## Columbo

Thank you Nytol, I have a youtube Video of me Benching 190KG Raw for an easy 1touch n go and a paused rep, I will post if you want me too.


----------



## Nytol

Columbo said:


> Thank you Nytol, I have a youtube Video of me Benching 190KG Raw for an easy 1touch n go and a paused rep, I will post if you want me too.


Yes please mate.


----------



## Columbo

O.K Nytol link is below.






I am about 210KG+ the now, just slight Pec Injury at the moment, so will try a new 1RM in 8 weeks or so.


----------



## Nytol

Very impressive mate, do you compete? If you dont you should.


----------



## Kezz

thats some power mate, well done!!


----------



## hackskii

Love the videos guys..........


----------



## Columbo

Thank you Kezz, Hacksi and Nytol.

No Nytol I do not compete, just train for a laugh, I only ever do 1 Set of each exercise that is it, I do not even train bench press specifically, and have a slightly torn Pec when I done that, or I would have done 3-4 Reps.

Thanks for the compliments, I asppreciate them:beer1:.


----------



## Louis_C

205kg for 3 reps now! gona go for 210kg tonight!


----------



## Greg_dds

its been 2 weeks since i came out of my arm cast- i had an operation on my scaphoid bone on my wrist 3 months ago but initially broke it 4th november 2006, so had a dodgy wrist for over a year!so im only doin 3x15 reps 55kgs+5kg bar= 60kgs, every half hour for a couple of hours a night. hoping to be back on 100kgs in a few weeks!


----------



## Spartan301

Nytol, for competition how close to the chest do you have to go?


----------



## Greg_dds

your fit as!stick some more photos up pierced nip!!!


----------



## MXD

I'm a natty  I weigh 75 I press 110*2


----------



## Five-O

Nytol said:


> Very impressive mate, do you compete? If you dont you should.


Agreed, thats not that far off some of the better lifters poundages in PL'ing...and ...it was raw.

Whats your squat and deadlift like??


----------



## Nytol

Spartan301 said:


> Nytol, for competition how close to the chest do you have to go?


All the way mate, and pause at the chest before pressing evenly to full extension.


----------



## Nytol

PIERCEDNIP said:


> im a girlie and i can press 40kg - pretty easy and 50kg for 3 reps


That is very impressive for a girlie,


----------



## Columbo

Five-O said:


> Agreed, thats not that far off some of the better lifters poundages in PL'ing...and ...it was raw.
> 
> Whats your squat and deadlift like??


Thanks five-O

Only squat to a bench about 1 Inch above parrallel, place I train at usually has no one there but me, so I am to scared to try any heavy deeper squats my self.

Here 2 easy reps raw at 250KG to a bench:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=eA3NePzwRIk

Deadlift only do double overhand with straps, slight bicep injury probaly about 250-260KG.

I benched 200KG for 2 Reps raw yesterday, but my pec is going to rip, I feel it, so I think my raw bench would be about 210iKG maybe wee bit more.

here is 3 and 1/2 Reps at 190KG raw from last week.






I am just starting strongman training now, I am getting bored of just weights so, I will no longer be doing any heavy bench, I have just started strongman this week, just mucking about with this and that, I managed 2 Reps at 110KG log my first ever try, so hopefully in next few years I will compete and have a good laugh, I go to the DAWC gym in Dumbarton now, and I have gave a under 105KG strongman my number how wants to train with me, so here's hopeing he calls, and I can start some serious strongman training, I am 92KG bodyweight now.


----------



## Five-O

Columbo said:


> Thanks five-O
> 
> Only squat to a bench about 1 Inch above parrallel, place I train at usually has no one there but me, so I am to scared to try any heavy deeper squats my self.
> 
> Here 2 easy reps raw at 250KG to a bench:
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=eA3NePzwRIk
> 
> Deadlift only do double overhand with straps, slight bicep injury probaly about 250-260KG.
> 
> I benched 200KG for 2 Reps raw yesterday, but my pec is going to rip, I feel it, so I think my raw bench would be about 210iKG maybe wee bit more.
> 
> here is 3 and 1/2 Reps at 190KG raw from last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am just starting strongman training now, I am getting bored of just weights so, I will no longer be doing any heavy bench, I have just started strongman this week, just mucking about with this and that, I managed 2 Reps at 110KG log my first ever try, so hopefully in next few years I will compete and have a good laugh, I go to the DAWC gym in Dumbarton now, and I have gave a under 105KG strongman my number how wants to train with me, so here's hopeing he calls, and I can start some serious strongman training, I am 92KG bodyweight now.


Yeh mate, plain old weight lifting can get boring, i think you can give yourself a few more targets and inspiration with some strongman and powerlifting, by the looks of those lifts you are possibly very well cut out for it.


----------



## hackskii

Well, that is impressive man.

I even think the 225 3 rep cheat curls is probably even more impressive.

Dude, you seriously are one strong dude.

You say you have a bicep injury and a pec injury?

Damn good lifts man, damn good.

I was reading some of the negative comments on the curl.

I dont care who you are, that is a brutal lift, hell I know guys that cant even bench 225 yet alone curl it....lol

Hell even some cant even pick it up off of the floor for that many reps.......

Good going man


----------



## Big_Dan

140kg 3x3


----------



## toxo

im on 160kg raw now at about 100kg, i have ordered a bench shirt so im looking forward to seeing how much that adds to my bench.


----------



## the_illuminati

19 an natural atm i bench 105kgs for 3 sets of 8-10, depends alot on what my diets been like though, sometimes more sometimes less


----------



## fozyspilgrims

67.5kg working towards benching my bodyweight (78kg) which is my short term goal. Long term goal is 100kg...One Day:lift:


----------



## ZAMBON

345 lbs @ 43 yrs old


----------



## shauno

120kg for 1 rep on a good day. very iffy rep though i must admit


----------



## pikey

PB 185K at 75K and 26 years old

Now 150K at 90K and 41 -


----------



## Golden Man

At 24 I was pressing 145kg for 2--3reps at 14 stone10 strapped up now older 120kg for 1--2reps at 14st 4 no straps in 3months I reckon I will be under 14stone and pressing 130kg.At least my chest has grown and my deadlifts and squats have improved


----------



## Nytol

pikey said:


> *PB 185K at 75K* and 26 years old
> 
> Now 150K at 90K and 41 -


Was that raw, or shirted? Either way, awesome bench!


----------



## paulo

40 yrs old 140k for 1,generally do 8 at 105,6 at 110, 4 -120 thats usual sesh then 8 close grip 100k then on to dips, no gear creatine only -14st 5ft 10

thought was no bad till seen the strength section---!


----------



## Nytol

paulo said:


> 40 yrs old 140k for 1,generally do 8 at 105,6 at 110, 4 -120 thats usual sesh then 8 close grip 100k then on to dips, no gear creatine only -14st 5ft 10
> 
> thought was no bad till seen the strength section---!


That is a very respectable bench mate, certainly more than most can do, esp natural, :thumb:


----------



## Broady69

I am currently pressing 125Kgs for 3 sets of 8 reps, i've never tried to see how much weight MAXIMUM that I could lift in a single rep????? Are we talking single rep maximum lift???:lift:


----------



## JBC Nutrition

Was upto 5x5 @ 125kg, then came the virus, tried training again today for the first time in a week, could only manage a poor 100kg for 3x5 :-(

but it will come back im sure!!


----------



## Broady69

nobbylou said:


> Was upto 5x5 @ 125kg, then came the virus, tried training again today for the first time in a week, could only manage a poor 100kg for 3x5 :-(
> 
> but it will come back im sure!!


I take it you were not eating properly during the virus, 3x5x100kgs after not eating is not too shabby mate!


----------



## smithy26

i went to the gym 2 day and my mate was lifting 125kg, im around the 100-110 kg mark for a set of 6-8, but i thought f**k it lets do it, got 5 on my own 3 spotted, was well chuffed


----------



## JBC Nutrition

Broady69 said:


> I take it you were not eating properly during the virus, 3x5x100kgs after not eating is not too shabby mate!


couldn't eat for 3 days, and then on the 3rd day all i could manage was a bowl of good old chicken soup!

i think give it another 2 weeks and i should be back on good form.


----------



## flapjack

I've gone from 60kg first time in gym, to 80kg after eight months of hard work. Will eventually see the 100kg but don't know when.


----------



## Broady

I'm going to have a go at 150kg single rep this Saturday so I have refrained from voting just yet. I'm currently benching 125kgs for 3 sets of 8 reps but have never tried a maximum lift.

Wish me luck!


----------



## paul m

have been really concentrating on my bench recently and did 200kg raw two weeks ago which was something i had been aiming for was chuffed to bits!


----------



## Nytol

paul m said:


> have been really concentrating on my bench recently and did 200kg raw two weeks ago which was something i had been aiming for was chuffed to bits!


 :thumb:

Very nice mate,


----------



## UKNaturalMuscle

So far the tallies are:

Under 25kg: 5

25-50kg: 19

50-75kg: 57

75-100kg: 74

100-150kg: 138

150-200kg: 51

200kg+: 12

Which means that with a little bit of maths we can work out the average of the whole group. The average bench press of the group is 131kg (or if you like it in plain money 288lbs).

How a more interesting question would be: How much can you bench as a percentage of your bodyweight?


----------



## shauno

UKNaturalMuscle said:


> So far the tallies are:
> 
> Under 25kg: 5
> 
> 25-50kg: 19
> 
> 50-75kg: 57
> 
> 75-100kg: 74
> 
> 100-150kg: 138
> 
> 150-200kg: 51
> 
> 200kg+: 12
> 
> Which means that with a little bit of maths we can work out the average of the whole group. *The average bench press of the group is 131kg* (or if you like it in plain money 288lbs).
> 
> How a more interesting question would be: How much can you bench as a percentage of your bodyweight?


now allow for slight tweeking, BS and lieing. and also factor in that some will have sh1t form and id bet the average to be closer to 100kg


----------



## warren

cant imagine that many if any n here to lie mate what is the point? the smaller guys like moi will always have the bigger guys lift more and the bigger guys have usually had enough experience and knw that it doesnt mean too much.


----------



## xdave

57.5kg ,, 10 reps , 3 sets .

going to put on another 2kg tomorrow.


----------



## Big_Dan

> now allow for slight tweeking, BS and lieing. and also factor in that some will have sh1t form and id bet the average to be closer to 100kg


I got the impression that you dont really trust people do you ?


----------



## -S-K-

paul m said:


> have been really concentrating on my bench recently and did 200kg raw two weeks ago which was something i had been aiming for was chuffed to bits!


What a tank like haha. Good job.


----------



## toesland46

I am pretty new here but been training since 2003.... my strength is pretty good compared to my shape.... I have now gone the extra mile and started to diet so will finally start to look like a bodybuilder 

but when I started in 2003 I could barely lift 60KG and my goal was always the double plate(i.e 100KG)

I now am trainging with 140KG as my rep wait but I pyramid most times start on 100KG for 12 reps 140KG for 10reps then 180KG for 2 to 4 reps (mostly 2 reps) then I drop to 100KG to rep out...

so I would say my normal bench would be 140KG but I can rep out on 160KG for about 4 to 6 reps but if its max I can do around 2 reps on 180KG just


----------



## Artemis

140kg for 4 reps and at the moment, but my best was 170kg for 2 reps. I was 17.5 stone and on the verge of flabby though..im now 15 stone ...ish


----------



## evad

chose 100kg +

just hit 100kg again for 10 reps

and previous best is 107kg (for 8 reps)

i have not read any replies though as i am in a good mood and do not want that to change


----------



## adzk469

100kg for two on the decline a few weeks back.

Incline is poor, 75kg for reps with dbs haven't tried 50 degree bb inclines for a while as I need a regular training partner!!


----------



## Ironhorse

Most i ever done was 162.5k im only on 107.5k at the moment and working my way back up there.


----------



## Big_Dan

close-gripped a 130kg for 5x2 earlier


----------



## scottishmark

100Kg here.


----------



## Guest

for my reps (10,8,6) im currently on 80kg and slowly bringing it up as for one max rep its about 150kg but thats a guess as one rep

i havent got enough weights to try my max


----------



## Tall

Mrdaveyk said:


> for my reps (10,8,6) im currently on 80kg and slowly bringing it up as for one max rep its about 150kg but thats a guess as one rep
> 
> i havent got enough weights to try my max


Your bench 1rm is 150kg...?

Get your Squats and Deadlifts up and go compete in PL...


----------



## mrbez

I can push 120KG now for 5.


----------



## BTID

30kg

im 15 and have only been going to the gym for 2 weeks tho.


----------



## 1988-s.leeson

i did 180kgs a while back when focussing on bench for a couple of months. then went back to dumbells.

going back to bench after the show aiming for 5plates a side by the end of the summer.

scott


----------



## dmcc

Yesterday I did 2x5 @ 95 then 3x5 @97½... well chuffed by that. I know I'm still a fat bloke, but if I can get my lifts up a bit maybe I should take advice that Porky, Tall and others offered a while back and do a local PL comp...


----------



## MXD

Looks like you're on a progress roll man, fare play


----------



## dmcc

I can now say that I can lift 100 - hurrah!


----------



## MXD

For sure next session heavy doubles in 10k increments. Then just knock out 100 for as many as poss.


----------



## simeon69

at 140 for 4 reps seem to be stuck at that now been like that for a fair few weeks


----------



## buchanan

power to weight ratio, im 97kgs. on i benched 185kg for one, now im off, im back to 170kg for two. makes me sick!


----------



## jw007

TH&S said:


> Your bench 1rm is 150kg...?
> 
> Get your Squats and Deadlifts up and go compete in PL...


one guy i train with weighs about 83kg, doesnt eat properly or take supps etc, user bit aas on occasion, but he can do 160kg x 2 raw on bench, DL 230 and squat around 220kg.

Has tried my bench suit on, was loose on him but goy 180kg out....

Have to watch him, keep him down a bit else he could over take me lol

But might get him intio powerlifting, trouble is he not dedicated or reliable just wants to look good in tight top

waste really


----------



## brett the heart

i do 3 plates decline bench just under 3 flat bench but awful on incline bench struggling with 80k but its not what u lift its technique so means nothin really


----------



## Porky Pie

brett the heart said:


> i do 3 plates decline bench just under 3 flat bench but awful on incline bench struggling with 80k but its not what u lift its technique so means nothin really


Wimp:whistling:


----------



## AmericanMuscle

My best RAW competition bench is 460 - not sure how that breaks down into KG's


----------



## ragahav

I have been training for nearly two years now and currently at 150 lbs ..(68 kg approx)

next aim 200 lbs .......

incidentally I have posted a poll today

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/chest/35388-question-how-long-before-hit-200-lbs.html


----------



## STLwork

I at 225 pounds thats my personal best and IM VERY proud of it. :  :


----------



## geeby112

100kg flat bench 10 reps

110 6 reps:thumbup1:


----------



## colsa

2 x 50k dbs, flat bench, 8 sometimes 9 reps


----------



## evad

to be fair 100 - 150kg is a big step

im at 108kg for 5 reps, im guessing my 1rm may be something like 115kg

so there is still 35kg to find?


----------



## Robsta

Did my best bench this week....140 kg x 10, 160 x 10, 180 x 8, 200 x 4.......Might go for 220 this week....


----------



## pitbull1436114521

Robsta said:


> Did my best bench this week....140 kg x 10, 160 x 10, 180 x 8, 200 x 4.......Might go for 220 this week....


And there was you was moaning on sat about your poss broken wrist !!!!

Teach for punching a sign in your temper...

Mind you nothing new there for the Robsta and is temper issues lol..



Sam


----------



## Robsta

Fcuk off, I've been good this week, not had a row with anyone.....probably cos i didn't go out anywhere though...


----------



## mrbez

I'm following the 5x5 routine now, and on Fridays triple I hit 125KG! So hopefully I will repeat that for 5 tomorrow.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Robsta said:


> Did my best bench this week....140 kg x 10, 160 x 10, 180 x 8, 200 x 4.......Might go for 220 this week....


That's some weight there.


----------



## mrbez

mrbez said:


> I'm following the 5x5 routine now, and on Fridays triple I hit 125KG! So hopefully I will repeat that for 5 tomorrow.


And I did! 

127.5 for 3 tomorrow!


----------



## The Animal

150kgs comfortably.


----------



## mrbez

Nice, Animal.

Well, I went for 127.5KG, and smashed 130KG!

I love 5x5!


----------



## eurgar

not done flat bench 4 a few wks now last time was something like 140kg x 10, 160kg x 8, 180kg x 6, 200kg x 2


----------



## greg fear

155kg for one


----------



## ba baracuss

I've never tried a 1 rep max and use the smith for my benching, so I wouldn't know, but I'll have to.

A lad in my gym who is a bit of a pocket monster I have seen doing sets at 130. Would be interesting to see what his 1RM is.

I still can't make my mind up whether he's jucing or not as he never seems to blow up and is always lean, yet his physique looks decidedly juiced.


----------



## wardz

dickheads making me feel like a nobody im new workingout for a short time but ican lift my body weigth about 70k, we are not all monsters, but one day i will be there alive and kicking!!!


----------



## hackskii

wardz said:


> dickheads making me feel like a nobody im new workingout for a short time but ican lift my body weigth about 70k, we are not all monsters, but one day i will be there alive and kicking!!!


I like that attitude bro...........................you are gonna go far............ :thumb:


----------



## Five-O

Lets not forget the uk-muscle fudge factor....add 20-30kg on your actual best lift...pmsl :whistling:


----------



## John Wood

My all time best is 440lbs at the age of 42

My P.B for this year is 145kg=320lbs[for 2reps] I am now 60


----------



## Gym-pig

Dont do flat benches....ever

Currently doing DC training and my best reps on the incline bench so far are 120 for 7/2/1 reps


----------



## Bulldog88

140kg at the minute wasn't far off


----------



## eurgar

John Wood said:


> My all time best is 440lbs at the age of 42
> 
> My P.B for this year is 145kg=320lbs[for 2reps] I am now 60


I would be more than happy to still be using that weight when/if I get to 60 respect:thumb:


----------



## JawD

Dont do 1RM but currently pushing 80kg + bar (doesnt count for much) on my smith. Thats doing at the moment, 5,5,5,3.

Im getting there. Slowly


----------



## BLUE(UK)

John Wood said:


> My all time best is 440lbs at the age of 42
> 
> My P.B for this year is 145kg=320lbs[for 2reps] I am now 60


Awesome!! 

Just had another look at your pictures....you looked great,i like it.


----------



## juntamonkey

Whats the best way to increase my bench????? what kind of set ratio????? I'm really rubbish


----------



## BIG GRANT

140kg for 5 reps, at bodyweight of 79kg


----------



## jw007

BIG GRANT said:


> 140kg for 5 reps, at bodyweight of 79kg


Thats very good lifting mate:thumb:


----------



## BIG GRANT

jw007 said:


> Thats very good lifting mate:thumb:


 thanx m8, saw ur other pics in another thread, you look fooking awsome if u dnt mind me saying [in a non gay way]! :beer:


----------



## Bulldog88

finally cracked 150kg at 5 reps would have tried 155kg but my bench is in my garden atm and it started raining midway through my workout lol


----------



## BIG GRANT

great lift m8 and ur looking ace in ur pic.


----------



## Bulldog88

cheers m8 that pic is about 6 months old lol i'm currently bulking not as ripped as i am on that pic but almost a stone heavier, ur lookin freaky yourself there mate :thumbup1:


----------



## jw007

BIG GRANT said:


> thanx m8, saw ur other pics in another thread, you look fooking awsome if u dnt mind me saying [in a non gay way]! :beer:


Ha ha cheers mate

I like it, all in a totally gay way:thumb:


----------



## Bulldog88

jw007 said:


> Ha ha cheers mate
> 
> I like it, all in a totally gay way:thumb:


lmao:laugh:


----------



## BIG GRANT

jw007 said:


> Ha ha cheers mate
> 
> I like it, all in a totally gay way:thumb:


 oh chase me! i wont run fast honest!!!!


----------



## Alex Redford

Hi, im 17 years old and no way near you lot with the weight but i have only been doing this hobby for 9 months now and i have my diet sorted by the bloke who owns the gym im at , i weigh in at 11 stone 2lbs and manage to get my 8-10 reps on 85kg , this has been a massive gain considering i started on 40kg! that was when i was 10 stone 8lbs with a much larger body fat %.

im not sure if i can put this on this thread but tell if it should be somewhere else, would i better off sticking wtih my 8-12 rep sets or upping the weight and lowering the reps for a bigger gain in strength my aim i guess is in the future to compete i know my body is no way near ready, and my diet is a high carb diet to bulk ip with a lot of maltodextrine and i train 5 days a week.

All advice much apreciated

Thanks

Alex


----------



## BIG GRANT

from what ive read m8 rep range can veary for different people, so its a little trial and error. and i am aslo bulking at the mo and been advised of many blokes on here to train 3 days a week. hope this helps a little.


----------



## Bulldog88

Alex Redford said:


> Hi, im 17 years old and no way near you lot with the weight but i have only been doing this hobby for 9 months now and i have my diet sorted by the bloke who owns the gym im at , i weigh in at 11 stone 2lbs and manage to get my 8-10 reps on 85kg , this has been a massive gain considering i started on 40kg! that was when i was 10 stone 8lbs with a much larger body fat %.
> 
> im not sure if i can put this on this thread but tell if it should be somewhere else, would i better off sticking wtih my 8-12 rep sets or upping the weight and lowering the reps for a bigger gain in strength my aim i guess is in the future to compete i know my body is no way near ready, and my diet is a high carb diet to bulk ip with a lot of maltodextrine and i train 5 days a week.
> 
> All advice much apreciated
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Alex


Over the past few months iv'e been doing 5x5 routines thats working really well, why don't you try uping the weight to about 100kg and doing 5 reps and five sets and see if it works as well for you


----------



## MaKaVeLi

140kg for 6, on decline i can do 160kg for 6. I don't know my 1 rep max, i don't even attempt it. nice lifting grant mate!


----------



## Alex Redford

Bulldog88 said:


> Over the past few months iv'e been doing 5x5 routines thats working really well, why don't you try uping the weight to about 100kg and doing 5 reps and five sets and see if it works as well for you


 Ive never heard of this 5x5 method what with me being a new user of this site, and new to training.

Not sure if we are to talk about this here but if thers anyway you could mail me or just contact me back on herei much apreciate it as id be intrested in trying a new method of training. so many people to me that it will take me years to find out what works best for me and that theres alot to do with trial and error.

Regards

Alex


----------



## Chris1

Not sure about my max. Just got my PB yesterday though, 40kg Dumbell Incline bench for 10 reps, only supposed to do 6 but felt like superman. Unfortunately my gym's dumbells stop at 40kg so I guess i will have to shift to Bar, maybe try my SRM then.

I had the hugest smile on my face regardless of the fact that there was a guy next to me doing 120kg.


----------



## BIG GRANT

MaKaVeLi said:


> 140kg for 6, on decline i can do 160kg for 6. I don't know my 1 rep max, i don't even attempt it. nice lifting grant mate!


 dito m8, and loving ur user name:beer:


----------



## jw007

MaKaVeLi said:


> 140kg for 6, on decline i can do 160kg for 6. I don't know my 1 rep max, i don't even attempt it. nice lifting grant mate!


Thats good going mate.

What you weigh when lifted that?


----------



## wales29

Compared to most people on here probabbly not very good 

But only really started middle of this summer.

I do 50kg for 3 sets of 10

Haven't tried a 1rep max yet.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Had a go at 180kg today but failed(previous max is 165kg x 2)....but very hopeful to get there by xmas.

I only really wanted to 'feel how heavy' it was by lifting the weight off the rack but decided to have a go after a lil rest.


----------



## rick84

Never done a 1MR but the most i got up to was 150kgs for 3 sets of 6reps.


----------



## englishman78

165kg flat bench with thin bar, 150kg with thick bar.


----------



## METAL

I've done 250kg (raw) for a single in competition at 125kg and 24yrs old.


----------



## xzx

Tinytom said:


> Paul
> 
> I've edited the poll cos probably everyone can lift over 100kg if they have been training a length of time.


Not everones been training " a length of time" What about the young guys new to training. say under 6 months? Might tell us what percentage of people are new to training. Just a thought.

Anyways, 120kg for 4 reps. Dont do 1 rep max


----------



## englishman78

The record in my gym is 247.5kg for 7 reps.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

I have a mood like a spoilt child now,earlier i went for 180kg PB and failed.......FAILED!! :confused1: :confused1:

...think i have been overdoing it so will take next week off training my chest and shoulders and re evaluate where i am heading.I think i need the rest because it seems i have 'no go'.


----------



## jw007

BLUE(UK) said:


> I have a mood like a spoilt child now,earlier i went for 180kg PB and failed.......FAILED!! :confused1: :confused1:
> 
> ...think i have been overdoing it so will take next week off training my chest and shoulders and re evaluate where i am heading.I think i need the rest because it seems i have 'no go'.


There is only one viable route left for you now my child


----------



## Austrian Oak

never gone for a one rep max..can do 155kg for 6 reps....do most ppl lifting heavy on here have high dumbell presses aswell??

the gym i use only go's up to 50kg dumbells which i can do fairly easily...would like to see the heaviest i cud go with them


----------



## T_Woody

60Kg for around 3/4/failure at 16 y/o. Not so great


----------



## BLUE(UK)

jw007 said:


> There is only one viable route left for you now my child


I am resisting and do think i will manage it. :whistling:

Dont get me wrong,i do often wonder what my lifts would be like with an whole new 'diet makeover'. :confused1:


----------



## Mac

Just for 1....


----------



## rldade83

I got 102.5 up for 2 reps the other day, still got a long way to go though but i'll get there. Only been back in training for 2 months where i started back struggling with 60kg. Just wonder wht i'd be doing now if not for a 10 month lay off with a naffed wrist.


----------



## bigwilz

can anyone offer any advice to someone who is wanting to bulk up with muscle not fat as quick as possible i.e. best workout routines


----------



## Gagz

130 for 4 good un's

trying for 150 by new year?


----------



## morriskersh

hello people ive been weightliffting for 2 years now i can do 110kg bench press 3 would yu say thet was good is they any tacneac to this


----------



## Gza1

1 rep max is 125 kg on the bar, but i seem to be able to get a good set of 8reps with 115kg, surly my 1 rep max should be more?? Or am i making a mistake?


----------



## dmcc

When are you doing your 1RM? After a load of volume sets, or after some good warm-ups and CNS prep?


----------



## dmcc

Given that I did 5x5 with 102.5 this week, can I change my vote to 100+?


----------



## Guest

200 raw with a pause.


----------



## TH0R

Given my 3 reps at 125 with no spotter (makes a big difference i would say) how much would you expect to gain during a 12week test e & 4wk dianabol cycle.

I'm not looking for accurate figures guys as i know everyone is different, but a roundabout figure for an old **** on his first dark side attempt.

PS Mak, good lifting:thumb:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

been a while since i updated here...

140kg for 8, working on heavy triples tonight so this should be around 150-155 maybe


----------



## sofresh

not sure how to convert but I workout 10 reps with 245lbs


----------



## Rob070886

my new 1RM is 130kg as of last thursday!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Incredible Bulk said:


> been a while since i updated here...
> 
> 140kg for 8, working on heavy triples tonight so this should be around 150-155 maybe


managed to get 2 reps from 165kg :thumb:


----------



## LN-Vonstroke

As of sat new 1RM is 110kg!

yay


----------



## WouldLikeMuscle

lol... when I first started training.. I would have been clicking under 25kg!!

My current 1RM is 65kg.


----------



## Rickski

Who cares really....


----------



## WRX333

110kg at the mo. Has been more but just starting training again:thumbup1:


----------



## Fina4me

185kg and if im honest, im spotted on my third/last rep.

thats without any of the power suits ect, i see some guys wearing. fess up the guys that do!


----------



## tony1401

i only do incline barbell bench press which is currently 110kg for 5 reps


----------



## Cap'n Beefy

I got 140 for three last week, although the guy spotting me stood too far forward and all I could see was the groin of his shorts, not the bar, and once I had hold of it (the bar!!) I didn't feel very able to chat with him about the problem!!

So hopefully this week things should be better!! :thumb:


----------



## Nytol

englishman78 said:


> The record in my gym is 247.5kg for 7 reps.


Call me cynical, but I'd love to see a video of that.


----------



## hackskii

englishman78 said:


> The record in my gym is 247.5kg for 7 reps.





Nytol said:


> Call me cynical, but I'd love to see a video of that.


Bump that for sure, I did not notice that first time around.

I would have used another word other than cynical.......lol

Nytol, you have such nice manners....


----------



## Nytol

hackskii said:


> Bump that for sure, I did not notice that first time around.
> 
> I would have used another word other than cynical.......lol
> 
> Nytol, you have such nice manners....


I always try to be polite,


----------



## Nytol

METAL said:


> I've done 250kg (raw) for a single in competition at 125kg and 24yrs old.


I think this got over looked too, it is an awesome lift (551lbs for you Hack  ), video was on Youtube.

I doubt there is anyone else on here who could do more?


----------



## Tall

Nytol said:


> I think this got over looked too, it is an awesome lift (551lbs for you Hack  ), video was on Youtube.
> 
> I doubt there is anyone else on here who could do more?


I can't think of anyone


----------



## toxo

Nytol said:


> I think this got over looked too, it is an awesome lift (551lbs for you Hack  ), video was on Youtube.
> 
> I doubt there is anyone else on here who could do more?


 that is an awsome effort and ****es all over my chips:beer:


----------



## paulo

just had a week off scehduled rest as was getting cumulative soreness,back shoulder etc-----did bench today ,3 reps at 300lbs on bench,not sound much to some of youz but thats my p.b from 20 years ago and was stone heavier then:cool2:


----------



## METAL

Nytol said:


> I think this got over looked too, it is an awesome lift (551lbs for you Hack  ), video was on Youtube.
> 
> I doubt there is anyone else on here who could do more?


Thanks Matt. I know Jay Rees was saying he's after 272.5 soon. He just did 325 equipped. Not sure if he's on this board though.


----------



## Nytol

Just cause he is after it does not mean he will get it


----------



## Uriel

This is a big old thread - shows how popular the bench is.

My pb was 180kg for reps (6) as I never do 1 reps, don't see the point without my body knowing gear in my mid 30's.

I've not pushed that for ages, may get back to it on the sauce.....doing 120's regularly


----------



## Dezmyster

I dont go for heavy weights any more just nice and slow lifts with light weight.


----------



## evad

110kg for 5 as of friday night

get in


----------



## ano1987

120 for 7, curently my heaviest


----------



## cooldude69

do about 80-90 kg 4x10 wich i consider ok for my weight


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Hit 162.5 last week


----------



## ElfinTan

Comfortable 75kg....just missed 80kg last week but it is well in my sights...watch this space!!!!!!!!!


----------



## man_dem03

got my first 110kg x 1 on tuesday with a spotter there but know hands underneath bar


----------



## GHS

135kg for one rep is my PB. Repping 100kg for 4 sets of 8 reps


----------



## eurgar

Done a few low reps and singles tonight got 210kg for 1 felt quite good so might go for PB of 220 next week


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Far king 'ell.


----------



## JakeJ16

About 80kg, not good at all really, but i'm only 16 and determined to be able to bench 100kg SOON!


----------



## muzzah

182kg at 6ft 6 and 19 stone. Only 21 tho, hopefully more in the near future!


----------



## Chr!s

had my first session today after a 10 year off,and managed 110kg 4 reps,surprised myself,gonna pay tomorrow. :thumb:


----------



## bjg7

I hit 155kg at start of Dec (1 rep), training went up the wall over xmas though and last week i struggled to do 4 @ 140kg...

I normally get any strength losses back pretty quickly though...


----------



## lethal86

By best was 110kg for 6 reps, sort of hit a plateau though so i've stopped bench for a while.


----------



## fozyspilgrims

85kg for 3 at 83kg body weight.


----------



## stavmangr

165kg 1 rep

im 5'4" 77kg weight


----------



## 19gooch91

dam lmao 25 ppl voted for 200kg + i couldnt do that in my dreams lmao  only 60kg here haha


----------



## big silver back

The most i've did is 230 for 2 reps i mostly try to do more reps with my working sets, i've did 140 for 18 reps and 180 for 8 reps


----------



## xbonez182

Weedy 65-70 3 sets of 8 lol....Seemed to get stuck at this point for a while....Long way to go to catch you lot


----------



## Chris1

Managed 130 for 1 today. 110 for 5.


----------



## besa

140kg for 2 to 3

hope to get 150kg x 5 end of this year.


----------



## Guest

200kg for 8.


----------



## englishman78

165kg for 1 about 4 months ago.

125 kg for 10 reps 2 weeks ago.


----------



## redOred

Im assumig we're talking flat bench here.

For me its 72.5KG that's for 3sets of eight. REALLY struggling with the last couple on the final set!


----------



## englishman78

Gunna go for 170kg on Monday.


----------



## bbeweel

Ah the male ego.................im sure some of the posted numbers have been inflated:rolleyes:


----------



## powerlifter8

105kg, ****sticks


----------



## liambeast

227.5kg raw, 265kg suited.


----------



## AntWarrior

done 100k 3 reps, not gonna vote, until i do over 100k


----------



## Smitch

5ft 8, 82kg.

I can do 90kg 8 reps on the decline bench and 80kg 8 reps on the flat bench.


----------



## Smitch

5ft 8, 82kg.

I can do 90kg 8 reps on the decline bench and 80kg 8 reps on the flat bench.


----------



## Scrappy

Realy happy benched 130 for 4 today, felt realy nice, been stuck on 110-115 for a while, been working on lighter weight but doing heavy floor press and my bench has realy improved


----------



## Matt090

right i think im due an up date iv got 115kg for one today looking for 120 in a few weeks.


----------



## Goose

1RM - 170kg when I was 19. Now 21. Still havn't beaten it!


----------



## miles2345

got 220k for 1 the other week, JUST!! But rep 180k for 8-10


----------



## TOBE

I got a PB last week, got 100kg for 5 (well 3 - last 2 got touched)

But I'm still very happy with it  hoping for 110kg for 1 in a few months!



miles2345 said:


> got 220k for 1 the other week, JUST!! But rep 180k for 8-10


Fvck, good lifts mate :thumb:


----------



## scott1

120 kg


----------



## Tall

Did 140kg x 3 Close Grip other day


----------



## Rickski

Tall said:


> Did 140kg x 3 Close Grip other day


Not sure if it is similar for you mate, but I seem to be able to lift almost the same close grip as normal, must have my technique wrong I guess.

140 x 1 Normal and 120 x 6 Normal

130 x 1 Close and 120 x 6 Close


----------



## john12

90kg - 7 reps.


----------



## eurgar

miles2345 said:


> got 220k for 1 the other week, JUST!! But rep 180k for 8-10


nice lifting there m8


----------



## Guest

miles2345 said:


> got 220k for 1 the other week, JUST!! But rep 180k for 8-10


 I enjoyed that video mate very nice!

I bench very rarely today i did them for the first time in about 2 months and did 365lb for 8 which i was happy with. With my arms the bench is a bigger movement than squat or deadlift....no joke!


----------



## Chr!s

I managed 140 on the bar not including it for 3 reps but then cos i train at home i have to lift the damn thing off my chest to start! Does that count as one too? :lol:


----------



## bigcraigc

i can do 130kg 4 times, not bad for a newbie novie like me ehh


----------



## musclefox

I never ever bench more than 100kg, i just try and achieve good form for around 8+ reps..


----------



## r.m commando

3 plates either side 6 reps no spot 13.2 stone was my weight put that into strength to weight ratio


----------



## Andypandy999

Im afraid i only voted 75k as i am only 2 days back into training, 4 years ago i was at 130kg so maybe in 6 months time with the right training and nutrition ill be back there..


----------



## piper

120 for 1, im a weakling lol


----------



## camTcar

80kg at the moment, im a nuuubbiee though


----------



## TOBE

new pb of 110kg for 2 the other day :thumbup:


----------



## spike1

100 for me

still beginner though


----------



## ZAXXXXX

Did 160kg for 8reps about 10years ago, nice puts me in the second from top group.


----------



## Matt090

got 120kg for one took about a month from 115kg


----------



## Ollie B

140kg

308lbs


----------



## Goose

170kg

374lbs

Reckon I have 200kg in me.


----------



## adlewar

1 rep max 170kg decline tho...........


----------



## bigkiwi

2 reps @ 265kg flat bench (no shirt)


----------



## flapjack

Goose said:


> Reckon I have 200kg in me.


Try more fibre mate


----------



## pob80

175 kg on decline (as only use flat for close grip bench for triceps) for 5 reps with slow negatives aprox 3 seconds then after that do a rest pausethen a drop set to punish myself even more! How ever this week had food poisoning so rght now feel like ive moved that weight through my a5s lol


----------



## eurgar

New PB tonight 220x1


----------



## tom92

140 1rm at age 17, 78kg body weight


----------



## CharlieC25

Oooh you ready for this... a massive... 60KG haha Not quite as impressive as some of you dudes out there! But I am not a dude & I'm doing the trained figure not physique so you have to let me off abit right?....


----------



## big phil

CharlieC25 said:


> Oooh you ready for this... a massive... 60KG haha Not quite as impressive as some of you dudes out there! But I am not a dude & I'm doing the trained figure not physique so you have to let me off abit right?....


 thats still 9 1/2 stone !!! well done !!


----------



## Martinb

Is this for one rep? or just what you would go into the gym and press?


----------



## nobody

I dont know how much they weigh but 2x 17inch alloys with tyres and 10kg of weights (i ran out of weights so had to imprevise) :blush:


----------



## Dandy-uk

only got 110kg of weight and cant fit any more on bar need some bigger plates ! and can bench very comfortable with this weight

8-12 reps +


----------



## Dezw

When I was benching most I managed was 120 for a single and 100 for 10.

Haven't benched for 2 months though as changed my training.


----------



## tom0311

Can do 110 once on a good day, and 100 about 4 or 5 times. Usually work at about 95kg to get a decent amount of reps e.g. 6-7. Hope to be repping 100 by 3 weeks time for 6-7 reps. At christmas I was at about 90 as a one/two rep max, then I started doing weighted dips and my bench shot up.


----------



## Guru Josh

180kg for 4 reps


----------



## jameston

140kg x 1


----------



## mikeymo

use 2 do 1 rep on 140kg at 73kg b/w about 3 yrs ago when my rotator cuff was ok but now had this roator cuff injury for 3 yrs and havent been over 100kg since and rarely bench it rite depressing that i can do everything except press excersices but il b back ther soon


----------



## nitrogen

My best bench was a puny 147,5 kg x1,before Christmas,lol. Not my strong point, but i trained towards it using Eastern European training method which was effective.


----------



## Need-valid-info

500kg for 12


----------



## mat555

Need-valid-info said:


> 500kg for 12


 O_O


----------



## mat555

+my most is 110kg for 5 reps


----------



## tjwilkie

iv done 140 twice but got an injury bout a week later but my bench back to 130 for one


----------



## breamking

iam on 70 kg for 5 sets of 11


----------



## harrymcq456

my best is 120kg for 2 reps, not too bad to say im 17:laugh:


----------



## Goose

At 19 I did 170kg for one.. now 21 not tried to beat it but last two weeks im getting back into lifitng heavy.. Did 4 on 160kg last week after few sets so aiming for 200kg by August time. Think it is possible.


----------



## the mighty one

hahah ok then im 17 and can do 80kg on flat about 3 reps


----------



## liberator

I bench 100Kg-ish.......

but then i bicep curl that and shrug 250kg..... something aint right there, think I need to work my chest more, lol.. :cool2:


----------



## liberator

CharlieC25 said:


> Oooh you ready for this... a massive... 60KG haha Not quite as impressive as some of you dudes out there! But I am not a dude & I'm doing the trained figure not physique so you have to let me off abit right?....


I'll help ya improve your bench if you like... :wub: lol


----------



## Adam T

im a noob and very powerful.

currently lifting 30kg 3 sets 12 lol

dunno how much max i cann lift 44kg

and thats all the weight i have:bounce:


----------



## driving iron 2

120 is my max for reps ..my largest single lift is 140kilo and i nearly **** my pants


----------



## Testoholic

some unbelievebly strong guys on here, i have NEVER seen anyone in my gym go above 200kg. biggest i saw was 180kg for 8, and that guy was a monster, 23 inch arms. 200kg truely impresive :thumbup1:


----------



## u-muppet

150kg for 1 160kg fail! only been going gym 12 weeks lol


----------



## Dsahna

160k now


----------



## doyle369

25 reps of 40K


----------



## bowen86

how many reps counts?

i think personally counting 1 rep is a load of ****!


----------



## martin brown

Do less reps and get some weight on the bar!


----------



## solidcecil

i got 2reps of 140 on monday


----------



## Guest

27.5kg only


----------



## ste247

my record is four 20kg plates on each end of the olympic bar for 3 reps, recently ive been doing three 20 kg plates and end for 12 reps today i done three 20kg and a 10 kg plate each end for 10 reps.....i try to get more reps out than worry bout weight iam lifting.


----------



## big_jim_87

140k on the incline for 7 is best no longer do flat bench as pec injured. i said 150k for poll as if i was on the flat and aim for 5-6 reps id get it! lol


----------



## Dsahna

170 now:thumb:


----------



## solidcecil

im going to try 145-150 tomorrow


----------



## Dsahna

180k


----------



## AdamL

170kg is my 1 max rep

120 i normally lift for x3 set


----------



## testosterone1

130kg for 1-2 reps & 120 for 6-8 reps sometimes more. Thats days I'm pushing myself but I can bench 100kg for fun


----------



## neil

i done me first 125kg for 6 reps woo hoo


----------



## Goose

180KG for 4 reps.

BOOM!


----------



## welshrager

nice, did a 1 struggled rep other day for 130.. really proud :>


----------



## SvenPowerH

I decided to go lower on my bench press since i broke my chest some while ago. After talking with more top bbers i got to the conclusion that while working chest better pre-fatigue it than go super heavy and tear it.


----------



## geezuz

I done 135kg for 2 reps, now on a CKD so its really down to 100 for 3x8 as it goes.


----------



## Themanabolic

120kg x 3 so far..


----------



## smallgeeza

i benched today 70 kg 4 reps i think thats my max but am glad i can push that when i only waigh 55 kg


----------



## Dean00

i duno i think i can do like 3 r 4 reps with 120kg... so max be around 130kg 132.5 r sumthin. ok for an 18 year old me thinks  i i weigh around 92kg 93 kg


----------



## GJ.Daveman.

Not alot, but jumping on 5/3/1 to improve it.


----------



## TaintedSoul

Currently I'm battling with 120kg's bench hell even 100kg due to injury. Before that was 170kg bench for 3 or 4 reps.


----------



## Stayfitbug

Depends how my muscle memory feels. Average 120kg

The Bugmeister


----------



## TaintedSoul

Stayfitbug said:


> Depends how my muscle memory feels. Average 120kg
> 
> The Bugmeister


Why?? do you take long periods off between training chest?


----------



## coldo

100kg x 5 is my current PB.

Maybe manage 120kg for 1? Not tried it. See how i feel on chest day this week.


----------



## Sangsom

180 is my max, but poll is a 50 k gap!! :cursing: oh well


----------



## Harry Sacks

Did 3 plates aside on Friday, only started using a barbell again 3 weeks ago, had been only doing dumbbells since December


----------



## lshannon41

coldo said:


> 100kg x 5 is my current PB.
> 
> Maybe manage 120kg for 1? Not tried it. See how i feel on chest day this week.


That's roughly where I'm at:thumb:


----------



## YoungGun

140kg x 4


----------



## coldo

lshannon41 said:


> That's roughly where I'm at:thumb:


Tbh, im delighted i can load up 2 plates a side and bang 5 out :laugh:

I train in a fitness centre type gym so tbh i dont see many people racking up 2 plates a side, there are a few, but not many. Which is nice.

120kg for 1 on friday this week though, that'd be good.


----------



## james_dlboxing

110kg x3


----------



## Dav1

Now not a great deal due to sustaining bad injuries to both shoulders (wear and tear/training) now I am finding it painful to rep with 120kg. Earlier this year 170kg for reps.

When younger (Im nearing 41) 235kg for 2 reps.


----------



## avfc_ant

2 plates + bar=20 so just hit 100 for 4 3/4 reps. 110kg 2 1/4 reps after.


----------



## jamie seagia

just 2 plates for 5 reps with a lil touch lol

bare in mind im onli 11 stone lol


----------



## Wiggy

100kg twice.


----------



## besa

besa said:


> 140kg for 2 to 3
> 
> hope to get 150kg x 5 end of this year.


Its been bout 10 months now since my post on this thread,and the update is

175 kg x1

150 kg x4,5th one was spoted.

currently on cycle so hope there's more to come.


----------



## jonnymarto

100kg at 3 sets of 8 reps. im 220lbs 6ft 3


----------



## Cheese

Last time i trained I managed 5 reps of 120kg Superslow 7 seconds possitive 7 seconds negative, full range of movement.

Guessing 1 blast rep i could do a fair bit more.

I currently weigh 83kg's


----------



## ManOnAMission

I done my first bench press a few days back and managed 2 reps of 110kg but that was at the end of my chest workout so im sure i can go heavier if i bench in the right order and just after a warm up set.


----------



## H22civic

My best bench is 165x1 raw. At between 85-90kgs. Should be going up a good deal this year.


----------



## HTID

bench press is for clods who want sore shoulders. duh


----------



## eurgar

HTID said:


> bench press is for clods who want sore shoulders. duh


take it you cant bench fcuk all then


----------



## Harry Sacks

I've stopped benching again, it puts too much stress on my shoulders, I've gone back to DB benching


----------



## SK-XO

Not measured it in a while. Last set I usually rep out 110 for 10/12 reps. I've done 125kg for 1 about 6 months ago. Reckon for 1 rep I could get about 140.


----------



## Bob-p

I got a 'good lad'. Nothing wrong with that I suppose haha!


----------



## Harry Sacks

got 155kg for 1rep max on tuesday


----------



## dazsmith69

ive done a 170kg press with a spotter, that about my limit so far


----------



## solidcecil

2x140 decline

2x130 flat


----------



## Dsahna

190k


----------



## Guest

Because its the internet, 310kg for reps..


----------



## Mr Incredible

Dan said:


> Because its the internet, 310kg for reps..


no we all know who you are really, liar:lol:


----------



## Dsahna

Dont lie dan its 300k


----------



## MillionG

How many reps qualifies?


----------



## solidcecil

how ever many you want?

normally 1rm


----------



## Guest

Dsahna said:


> Dont lie dan its 300k


You got me


----------



## ollie_ollie

120x 5 flat


----------



## Guest

Only person I know/believe on this page is Dashna because ive seen the vid, quoting 'i can do this and that' without proof is bollocks IMO


----------



## solidcecil

Dan said:


> Only person I know/believe on this page is Dashna because ive seen the vid, quoting 'i can do this and that' without proof is bollocks IMO


you dont belive me??

and weres your vid of 310 for reps?


----------



## Guest

solidcecil said:


> you dont belive me??
> 
> and weres your vid of 310 for reps?


Not really lol its the internet :confused1:


----------



## RyanClarke

Best i've ever seen raw was 190, very impressive site guy is masters world champion - anybody 200k is awesome


----------



## Stan

100KG for 2 rep, sometimes!


----------



## AB1990

ive been training 6months and can bench 85kg 5x5 with no assistance, ive never tried 1rm but think it would be 100-105kg


----------



## Barker

im 16 so i went for 50-75, i weigh 70kg so i wanna try do 70 and i think i could bust out one or two


----------



## jonnybinthemix

100-110 for 10 reps... I struggle but can get them all out without a spot.

1rm was 140 a while ago, but not tried for a while.


----------



## bassmonster

Tinytom said:


> Paul
> 
> probably everyone can lift over 100kg if they have been training a length of time.


I can't... :blush: :blush: :blush: ...bench presses are my weakest point..


----------



## tint2000

been training about 3 weeks bench 60kg


----------



## RyanClarke

115kg bodybulding style 107.5kg PL style at 82.5k...18 year old.


----------



## GHS

150kg at 18st....

**** lift tbh


----------



## WRT

145kg at 15 stone


----------



## ibiza2001

85/90kg at 12.5 stone


----------



## Mareth

On Monday for my top rep I managed 107 kg for 2 reps and I weigh 96 kg. Going for 110 kg tomorrow. Had a plateau at 100kg for weeks and weeks that was doing my head in but slowly moving on now...


----------



## Robbieben

140Kg for 10+ reps 185Kg for 2 reps is the max I've tried, used to be my best excercise many years ago, I could bench over 200, but sadly I'm 20 odd years older now.


----------



## HULK2008

Lol..... 180 kg.


----------



## round 2

at aged 15,15 stone 10lbs 140kilos 4 reps


----------



## Skilzee

Normally do 3 x 8 reps of 100kg then 1 rep up from there. Most of got is 150kg. Current bodyweight is around 74kg


----------



## SK-XO

145KG at 15 stone. Going for 150 though, hopefully lol.


----------



## TaintedSoul

Managing 180kg's for 1 or 2 reps at the moment. 200kg seems very far away at the moment!

110kg's at present.


----------



## hardgain

my personal best is 160kg for 2 reps (second slightly assisted :whistling: )


----------



## shadow23

just done my pb last week 165kgs 1 rep :thumb: any body got any good tips for strengh training ?


----------



## round 2

I think ill just use my right to remain silent:No comment haha


----------



## paul m

hit my long awaited target of 140kg for 20 reps no spotter damn it felt good after being stuck on 17 reps for 2 years lol !


----------



## shadow23

****in hell 20 reps 140 tht is impresive stuff !


----------



## paul m

cheers m8 bench is my best lift i videod it ill try put it on


----------



## paul m




----------



## Dezw

Strong lifting, the plate rattling is bloody annoying though!


----------



## shadow23

just watched the vid m8 awsome stuff and that 200kg bench lmao u monster! hahaha carnt wait got chest to night goner hammer it now lol


----------



## Bri

paul m said:


>


that's awesome mate well done! how much you weigh?

Bri.


----------



## Was_Eric

just broke 100 for the first time

78kg *10 3 sets


----------



## ElfinTan

Am now up to 80kg PB....witnessed by Ninepack! Would like to have 100kg in my sights by the end of the year!

74kg at the mo!


----------



## kitten30

ElfinTan said:


> Am now up to 80kg PB....witnessed by Ninepack! Would like to have 100kg in my sights by the end of the year!
> 
> 74kg at the mo!


Oh my gawd! You are very strong! :thumb: I'd like to do 60kg (I am 58kg and shrinking)... the leaner I get, the weaker I get...  lol


----------



## ostrain

New pb last week, 140kg for 4 reps.


----------



## bennyrock

paul m said:


>


fooking hell. Effort there mate.


----------



## ElfinTan

kitten30 said:


> Oh my gawd! You are very strong! :thumb: I'd like to do 60kg (I am 58kg and shrinking)... the leaner I get, the weaker I get...  lol


Ahhhh....the advantages of being a fat fcker


----------



## mal

ElfinTan said:


> Am now up to 80kg PB....witnessed by Ninepack! Would like to have 100kg in my sights by the end of the year!
> 
> 74kg at the mo!


 a woman! doing a 100 kg's shouldn't be allowed


----------



## goe1988

currently not benching, mostly incline max which is 185kg. only video i can post is of me 4 years ago when im 17:


----------



## Lois_Lane

Hi big man (goe) how did you get on with the bb comp????


----------



## goe1988

dreadful, dropped out 2weeks b4 the show, due to family problems, eat like a pig for 7days. decided to do show, last 7days had to try n drop 15lbs, 1000cal a day diet, no carb up. on stage i was flat as **** and nt in condition. shuda have dropped out. taught me alot though, about myself and how i neeed more dedication. so eating up, and back to basics ready for next year.


----------



## Lois_Lane

Oh well every one makes mistakes all the best with the next one!!!!


----------



## goe1988

cheers : )

whats ur plans nw


----------



## Lois_Lane

goe1988 said:


> cheers : )
> 
> whats ur plans nw


Competing in the Europa supershow in 5 weeks and a few days and after that i have another show in North Carolina. So competing i suppose is my plan


----------



## goe1988

gd luck mate. pm me how you get off


----------



## Small_tank

110kg for 2 reps at 70 kg weight , 120 is the next target


----------



## deeppurple

Im not even going to mention how heavy i can bench lol.

I have a mental deadlift, but my bench press could be surpassed by a sausage.


----------



## solidcecil

cant do flat, but my max is 140x2 decline


----------



## AWG

110kg is my best


----------



## Themanabolic

did 4 x 130 today, I just seem to have a mental barrier where I can't get the 140.. cause its been such a big thing for so long for me now


----------



## eurgar

Themanabolic said:


> did 4 x 130 today, I just seem to have a mental barrier where I can't get the 140.. cause its been such a big thing for so long for me now


You did 130 reps with 4kg thats a lot of reps :lol: :lol:


----------



## Themanabolic

eurgar said:


> You did 130 reps with 4kg thats a lot of reps :lol: :lol:


all in a days work  lol


----------



## cheef

130x5


----------



## The_Hammers

1000kg 5x5


----------



## adlewar

The_Hammers said:


> 1000kg 5x5


well done mate, thats a tonne:lol:


----------



## The_Hammers

oopps I ment 100kg lol


----------



## Chelsea

150kg 1 rep!!


----------



## The_Hammers

Chelsea, what a load of garbage that footy team is, you should try supporting a real footy team with real fans mate :whistling: lol


----------



## suliktribal

I never flat bench with a barbell.

I use 45kg d/bells 3 sets of 8.


----------



## XJPX

200kgs


----------



## suliktribal

XJPX said:


> 200kgs


Awesomeness!! Reps for video proof, too!

nice one, mate. :thumb:


----------



## NickR24

I can't lift fck all on chest, weak as hell.

However since I added decline db press with rest-pause it seems to be growing regardless, which is sound by me.:laugh:


----------



## LukeCrossan

the most i ever is was 125kg for 4 reps,

on dumbells 50kg 2 sets of 10 reps and 1 set of 10 reps on 47.5 kg afterwards


----------



## Dsahna

200k


----------



## jonb19

Big guy ( 6ft looking really overweight) came into my gym bout 3 weeks ago one Saturday morning.

I was working some DB press jobs. He got on the bench press station and started loading....something like this;

all for reps,

80 kg - i thought well done mate

100kg - mmm' dont judge a book and all that.

110kg - and still doing for reps, blimey

he then sticks on 3 plates a side, i stop working out and step to his side in case he needed a spot.....pushes 4 reps, most ive seen at the gym.

Then goes to 145kg for 2 reps and finally 155kg 1 rep......by that time im spotting him.

I say ' good lifting chap' he nods gets up unloads and walks out the gym.

Never seen him before or since, seems i a can push 1rm 120kg on a good day i was well impressed.

Made me smile, was almost like 'job done, you pussies carry on'.


----------



## Guest

Im stuck at 150 1RM at the moment. My Bench is shocking. I need to add an inch to my chest and lop a couple of my arms if im ever going to be a good bencher.

If i ever reach 200 raw in comp ill be over the ****ing moon


----------



## jordanwlkp

140kg 6reps decline bench


----------



## Dsahna

Raw 210k


----------



## Dantreadz85

mikex101 said:


> Im stuck at 150 1RM at the moment. My Bench is shocking. I need to add an inch to my chest and lop a couple of my arms if im ever going to be a good bencher.
> 
> If i ever reach 200 raw in comp ill be over the ****ing moon


did i read somewhere else that you was a natty aswell???


----------



## Guest

Dantreadz85 said:


> did i read somewhere else that you was a natty aswell???


Yep.


----------



## leeondet

never flat bench but have had 47.5 kg dbs for 7 reps on inc before.i was happy with that though


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Dsahna said:


> Raw 210k


I've said it before and i will say it again,it dont look like 210kg.....i would actually be surprised if it was more than 160kg although i stand to be corrected obviously.


----------



## Dsahna

BLUE(UK) said:


> I've said it before and i will say it again,it dont look like 210kg.....i would actually be surprised if it was more than 160kg although i stand to be corrected obviously.


 Nothing wrong with airing your doubts mate,any idea how i can prove it better?

Dan and Ryanclarke live just afew miles away,im sure they will come and watch,they are welcome to come anytime,infact anyone is welcome if they live close enough! 

Dead has also deadlifted 200k here and will confirm it was 200k,i dont bullsh1t mate,i dont hide the fact i dont squat which,lets face it is crime of the century around here:laugh:

Where do you live,if you live near enough ill have a session with you some time,like i say,you have a doubt,air the cnut:thumbup1:


----------



## BLUE(UK)

I have no idea,the main thing is if you know for sure it is 210kg it is all that matters.

My comment was only said so you dont believe that you're lifting something you aint and ending with an epic fail if you ever went to a gym and loaded up 210!!

I am in Leicester which isn't the North so i couldn't come test them for you.....not that i could bench 210kg!!

Something that also makes me say this is because i know of a gym locally which i trained at many moons ago which has weights made of polystyrene(for size),hence when one of the lads on here hates my weights cos they're too heavy!! Another guy who trains at the local gym has said the same also so i know mine are quite a bit heavier.


----------



## Dsahna

BLUE(UK) said:


> I have no idea,the main thing is if you know for sure it is 210kg it is all that matters.
> 
> My comment was only said so you dont believe that you're lifting something you aint and ending with an epic fail if you ever went to a gym and loaded up 210!!
> 
> I am in Leicester which isn't the North so i couldn't come test them for you.....not that i could bench 210kg!!
> 
> Something that also makes me say this is because i know of a gym locally which i trained at many moons ago which has weights made of polystyrene(for size),hence when one of the lads on here hates my weights cos they're too heavy!! Another guy who trains at the local gym has said the same also so i know mine are quite a bit heavier.


 Seriously mate,thats a newbie error to mix up lbs/kgs,true about weights that are synthetic being deceiving but you can clearly see i use iron weights,once again ill break it down for what its worth:

bar=10k

2x20k

14x10k

2x5k

4x 2.5k

:confused1:honestly cant do nowt else until dan or ryanclarke see this to take up my offer or dead to vouch for my weights!!!


----------



## Robbyg

Its because there are so many different types of weight on the bar as its a home gym. If it was in the gym it would be less on the bar plate wise. Looked good buddy fair play


----------



## stevens

im so weak with my bench its unreal.stuck on 50kg just now but im bloody working on it.target is doing reps at my bodyweight which is 80kg.big respect to you heavy lifters out there:thumbup1:


----------



## Dsahna

Robbyg said:


> Its because there are so many different types of weight on the bar as its a home gym. If it was in the gym it would be less on the bar plate wise. Looked good buddy fair play


 Cheers,theres 4 different types of 10k on there:lol:


----------



## M_at

Not enough.

95kg. And it's been stuck there for god knows how long.

I have a plan though and will follow it.


----------



## Testoholic

i actually as much as it pains me to say, believe 100% that dsahna's lift was legit. look at the other 210kg bench press videos on youtube, hes as big as any of them if not bigger!! true size doesnt mean strength neccessarily but cmon....


----------



## BLUE(UK)

I PM'd DSahna with the following but he wants it up on here to respond....



> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by BLUE(UK)
> 
> hey fella,i dont wanna clog a good thread up so thought i would PM you.
> 
> Have you tried weighing your weights? because lets just say that for arguments sake,your 10kg plates actually weigh 9,you'd be about 20kg down!!
> 
> I have trained in a few gyms and here is how i rate them....
> 
> Local doormans gym....lightweights even though olympic and the 20's say 20kg on them.
> 
> Physique gym....these weights feel almost there but i dont think they're quite heavy enough.
> 
> Loughborough uni's powerbase....spot on Eleiko stuff if i remember rightly,i went here from the local doormans place and i recall piling the plates on for the bench press and almost smashed my sternum in!! Ohh,some of their bars have no flex at all so if you get the wrong one and try and bounce a lil,it will keep coming down!!
> 
> My own garage kit,i think in the winter with the added condensation on it,it is heavier than indicated,i have weighed my weights and my dumbells and they seem spot on although god knows how accurate me scales are!!
> 
> It isn't just the bench vid that made me question just how heavy your weights are,it was the overhead press as well.
> 
> I reckon that you owe it to yourself to test your strength out at a gym with callibrated weights such as Eleiko's or Ivanko's.
> 
> Even if them weights aint quite as heavy as thought,they will still be heavier than i am lifting(150kg bench press and 115kg shoulder press,both full ROM but single rep)......not bad for a 110kg natty.


----------



## Dsahna

BLUE(UK) said:


> I PM'd DSahna with the following but he wants it up on here to respond....


 You not think its starting to get a little silly now:laugh:you want me to weigh each weight individually now,come on,where does it end,why doesnt everyone start taking their scales to the gym to validate their claim,why is me benching 210 so hard for you to swallow:confused1:


----------



## BLUE(UK)

It aint,it's those weights just dont look 210kg but if you're happy that they are 210kg then happy days.


----------



## fadel

Lifted 95kg for 5 @ 63kg other week, not quite the same as you lot but give me time lmao


----------



## Aligee

Got stuck on 140 kgs for god knows how long, changed to incline smith machine for 6 weekes, ****ed 150 kgs on my next 1 rm test, struggle on the bench, arms as long as stretch armstrong. :bounce:


----------



## Guest

155 last night.

**** came off the bench which ill get red lighted for in comp, but ill work on that.

http://s866.photobucket.com/albums/ab224/Guerrillasquat/?action=view&current=Video-0013-3.flv


----------



## Dsahna

mikex101 said:


> 155 last night.
> 
> **** came off the bench which ill get red lighted for in comp, but ill work on that.
> 
> http://s866.photobucket.com/albums/ab224/Guerrillasquat/?action=view&current=Video-0013-3.flv


Welldone mate:thumb:


----------



## Guest

Dsahna said:


> Welldone mate:thumb:


Cheers.

That 210 looked **** easy for you mate!


----------



## littlesimon

165kg for 2 reps was my previous best attempt but that was a few years ago.

Back upto 125kg for a single at the mo.


----------



## deeppurple

Dsahna said:


> Raw 210k


nice man. slow down and quick up.

don't let people say its not 210. if it is 210 and you know it is, that's all that matters. mentally wide grip too! great vid.

wished i could do that.

im getting stick for supposedly not being able to deadlift, but even you're getting cr*p when you've put a video up!!!

the only thing i would say is why was that woman there? if she was spotting you, and you failed, im sure she could of got that back on the rack lol!!!!.

but seriously, good on you for the lift. reps:thumbup1:


----------



## rick84

Most i got too was 150kg total, 3 sets of 8


----------



## lucasso

100x 4 a month ago. Probably could be more but I was in the middle of training


----------



## DS1

Its not what you lift its how you lift it !!!


----------



## Dsahna

DS1 said:


> Its not what you lift its how you lift it !!!


True!

I used to do knob curls with one arm but found it too heavy to get a good stretch and ROM,i now lay the snake accross both palms and use both arms to get it up,i get a fcuking awesome pump mate:thumbup1:


----------



## TprLG

Hit my PB of 60kg recently... yeah yeah, I know, its not a lot, but its more than I weigh so I'm happy with it for now as 100% bodyweight was my initial target.

What do you suppose is an ideal wieght anyway? 150%?? I'm sure a lot of you will answer "as much as humanly possible"... which is fair enough... but what do you think is a realistic expectation?


----------



## MR RIGSBY

Dsahna said:


> Raw 210k


Good lift there mate. Been stuck on 175 for about 3 months now.

Just one question though, that bench isn't upstairs is it? :laugh:


----------



## madmanc89

125kg 3 reps  .


----------



## Bignige

I no longer bench press, i tore the muscle belly out of my right pec in september 2009 on my 2nd rep with 200kg which hurt like a mofo haha


----------



## Bignige

TprLG said:


> Hit my PB of 60kg recently... yeah yeah, I know, its not a lot, but its more than I weigh so I'm happy with it for now as 100% bodyweight was my initial target.
> 
> What do you suppose is an ideal wieght anyway? 150%?? I'm sure a lot of you will answer "as much as humanly possible"... which is fair enough... but what do you think is a realistic expectation?


Thats a good weight to be fair, the max youll see in most strongmen/powerlifters will be around 1.5 to double body weight obviously depending on individual, when i pressed 200kg i was weighing 105-110 !


----------



## Dsahna

MR RIGSBY said:


> Good lift there mate. Been stuck on 175 for about 3 months now.
> 
> Just one question though, that bench isn't upstairs is it? :laugh:


Yes matethats where i deadlift too,ive got a garage now so its just a case of getting my àrse in gear and shift the weights and bench!

Good luck breaking through your plateau, 175 is a great weight!


----------



## tom0311

I can get 8 reps from 110kg for 2 sets. Not sure what my 1RM is, probably 120. On the smith machine I can incline 120 and flat 130 for reps, bit easier on that though obviously.

Seem to have broken a plateau recently, and bodyweight has shot up from 85kg to 91kg. Seems to have stayed even after coming off creatine and losing a bit of water.


----------



## Tomo1984

75kg body weight

100kg bench @6 reps


----------



## martin brown

Close grip bench - 170kg last week


----------



## Rob Smith

140 kg for 10


----------



## empzb

70kg on the Smith  2 reps.

Threads like this are the reason I get DOMs for days after. After looking at the leg press thread and what people hit I end up pushing myself a bit too far and smashing some higher weight sets so I can barely walk/lift for 3 days after


----------



## Raptor

140kg 1RM


----------



## Joey Goldcoast

95kg for 1 rep on a smith. 1st time doing a bb bench but done plenty of db bench. New routine and personal trainer wanted to find my max. Been training for around 6 months now and just switched gyms.


----------



## richiemana

Got a new pb with 140kg 1 rep yesterday


----------



## Joey Goldcoast

\ said:


> Got a new pb with 140kg 1 rep yesterday


Congrats


----------



## richiemana

\ said:


> Congrats


Nice one mate I've had a pb of 137.5kg since I was 18.

Stopped training for a couple of years and then started properly again November 09, now I'm 22 and finally beat my record


----------



## jimbo_

can do a 1rmp of 135, doing high reps at 90 - I marked down 100 because I didnt wanna feel like a pu55y


----------



## shadow23

got a pb on here for 165kg for 1rm im goin gym in a abt 10 mins goin to see if i can beat that hopeing to get 170 dont sound much but 5kg is alot to me lol will post again when i get back hope to get a vid aswell :thumb:


----------



## M_at

I finally got a PB of 100kg a couple of weeks ago. I know it should like feck all but for me it's a huge achievement.


----------



## Guest

70 kg (wide grip) x 8 reps per 3 sets for chest... and 55 kg (close grip) x 5-8 per 3 sets for my tris


----------



## ricdan

Never really tried 1 rep only.

Did 5 reps of 100kg today. Testing my 5 rep max for a new routine.

Hopefully get this a good bit higher in the next few months


----------



## shadow23

realy happy got my 1 rep max for 170kg today was an amazing fealing was actualy goner try abit more but got told if i didnt lift it it would put a downer on wat i acheaved today im aiming for 200kg for end of the yr tho fingers crossd!

does any 1 no how to upload vids from camra to their profile? would like to put in on here :thumb:


----------



## gumballdom

shadow23 said:


> realy happy got my 1 rep max for 170kg today was an amazing fealing was actualy goner try abit more but got told if i didnt lift it it would put a downer on wat i acheaved today im aiming for 200kg for end of the yr tho fingers crossd!
> 
> does any 1 no how to upload vids from camra to their profile? would like to put in on here :thumb:


just put it on youtube and then link it to here


----------



## shadow23

my 1 rep max for 170kg tell me what you all think would be good for feed back thanx :thumb:


----------



## shaunr21

120kg but i think in few weeks will be more am not happy lol


----------



## lordgeorge

I can manage a pathetic 7 reps of 60kg after a years bodyweight training and almost a year in the gym at 18 years old,


----------



## chelios

Wuss here, 90kg! lol


----------



## Itchy Nips

110kg including bar.


----------



## Guest

Never tried just 1 rep, can just about manage 6-8 out of 120 atm. Will give it a go 2mmrw


----------



## Guest

8x 90kgs

4x 110kgs

- its all about NOXplode for that lol!


----------



## Chris17

atm I'm messing about with 40-45kg but the problem is I need to get more plates or I cant increase this, I know I can lift way more than that! anyone know where I can get some cheap 10kg plates? I did see a pair of york cast iron weights in argos 10kg each at £29.99 seems a bit too expensive for the amount of weight.


----------



## jamiedilk

when i first started about 4 weeks ago i could barely lift 40 kilos now i can do one rep at 115kg, i was amazed but then some said u didnt add the bar onto that im still confused but i knew i was doing well? i do a good routine on the bench press i do 10x60 8x70 6x80 4x90 and 2x100 then i do one reps on anything over that and i do that 4 times a week


----------



## Zzz102

60kgs's for reps.. lol started a few months ago started free weight bench press last week.. and weigh 60kg atm


----------



## roberts1974

Chris17 said:


> atm I'm messing about with 40-45kg but the problem is I need to get more plates or I cant increase this, I know I can lift way more than that! anyone know where I can get some cheap 10kg plates? I did see a pair of york cast iron weights in argos 10kg each at £29.99 seems a bit too expensive for the amount of weight.


 tesco direct is abit cheaper than that otherwise theres always ebay.


----------



## Chris17

roberts1974 said:


> tesco direct is abit cheaper than that otherwise theres always ebay.


Thank you, I'll have a look at both. :thumbup1:


----------



## chelios

Got 3 reps of 95kg with a spot today, at 13 and a half stone, I was well chuffed, considering 4-5 months ago I was benching 60kg max.


----------



## tjwilkie

as of yesterday 150x3


----------



## carl stull

Im from america, we use lbs. lol

PR Raw = 485 lbs

PR Single Ply = 600 lbs


----------



## offo

272 kg:O that is an immense amount of weight


----------



## M_at

carl stull said:


> Im from america, we use lbs. lol
> 
> PR Raw = 485 lbs
> 
> PR Single Ply = 600 lbs


In America you also have calculators and google.

Just divide lbs by 2.2 to get kg. Or as google to do it for you - type in "485lbs in kg"

If you're competing internationally you'll want to know what's what in kg as the rest of the world uses it.


----------



## Malibu

102kg


----------



## Tom90

im on stronglifts 5x5, cannot for the love of me get past 62.5kg

im 6'2 and 87kg in weight, i dont understand why i cant do more


----------



## Soul keeper

115kg for three sets of six reps:thumb:


----------



## Gza1

145 for one


----------



## pipebomb

120kg for 4 sets of 6


----------



## m14rky

most ive done is 95kg for 5 on an incline weight 12 stone


----------



## shadow23

fount this awile ago for got i had it to be honest  hope this helps any one with their bench help'd me loads

enjoy!!!

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/progressive6.htm#6


----------



## Greyphantom

Not enough...


----------



## Guest

110 BBK!


----------



## gearchange

140k x5

160k x1 At 82k


----------



## chelios

Well happy with mysef, benched 100kg yesterday for the first time, 2 sets of 4 reps, first few reps were all me, then had a spotter help a bit. Sometimes I get to a sticking point 3/4 way up, annoying!


----------



## [email protected]

lol jus to give u lot a laugh mines 60kg :sad: with out a spot but i have jus started lol still pansy ass i know


----------



## xpower

110kg x3 New PB this week


----------



## zelobinksy

Should it not be push...

^^


----------



## Darran 76

3 plaits either side including olympic bar 3 reps and nearly ****in myself


----------



## Darran 76

gearchange said:


> 140k x5
> 
> 160k x1 At 82k


not a chance ha ha:lol:


----------



## Hulkributes

85kg x 4

Needs improving....


----------



## thetong6969

only been back 6 weeks and a 1 week rest in between

so glad at 80k bench considering i'm 70k meself


----------



## Hobbio

50kg 2 x 12, but I'm a noob


----------



## Big Kris

My max is 140 can do 130 comfortably though


----------



## bigbob33

I got 150kg for 4 on Saturday


----------



## Dsahna

Awesome lift bob!


----------



## Sk1nny

I do 75kg but do 6 sets

Does anyone reckon I should try 100kg for a couple of reps


----------



## bigbob33

\ said:


> Awesome lift bob!


Still nowhere near your mate!

Never mind I'll get there one day


----------



## james12345

not done flat for ages, did 120k on decline for 3 sets of 3 last night pretty easily.


----------



## majsvibe

Am working on more endurance strength training but i did do 30kg at a brutel chest and tri training i was chuffed with that. I was sore as hell! not bad for a newbie


----------



## deeppurple

got a new pb of 7.5kg today!


----------



## Guest

deeppurple said:


> got a new pb of 7.5kg today!


Well done pal :thumb:


----------



## JBWILSON

deeppurple said:


> got a new pb of 7.5kg today!


that's awesome :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## stevo99

i do 2 x 20kg plates per side plus a 25kg bar for 3 x 8


----------



## Suprakill4

100kg for a few sets of 5.......

Poor but chest and tri's are my weakest muscle in terms of strength and size.


----------



## Guest

140 so far, gonna try 150 today see if i can get it.


----------



## Roy Batty

done 200kg tried 215... dunno what i can atm havent benched in over a year dont want bigger tits :S chest too big as is, and elbow dont allow that heavy training any more


----------



## Sk1nny

I benched 100kg for 4 today then 110 for 1

Fckin well chuffed with that

Only weigh 80kg

Working towards 120 kg 1.5 x body weight 1rm


----------



## majsvibe

i did a new and improved 50kg few days back excluding the bar which i think weight around 15-20kg am chuffed with that!


----------



## bigbear21

managed 140x8 and 150x5 slowly working towards that 180 not bad with only one moob


----------



## quinn85

did 100kg for one, failed on 110kg. working sets are at about 85kg/90kg 3x5


----------



## Shoty

110 for 5ish lol 120 for 1rm


----------



## CJ

I weigh 87 kg and can bench 140kg for 4


----------



## Jack92

100,546,000Kg but thats only on a good day


----------



## jabba

i bench 100kg 8 reps no probs


----------



## bigbear21

CJones said:


> I weigh 87 kg and can bench 140kg for 4


thats good benching for yout bodyweight


----------



## CJ

Thank you mate, always been my strong exercise, only been benching for 9 months.

I'm going to try and see what my 1 max rep will be but not sure how to go about it

I reckon i could do 160kg +


----------



## Dsahna

CJones said:


> Thank you mate, always been my strong exercise, only been benching for 9 months.
> 
> I'm going to try and see what my 1 max rep will be but not sure how to go about it
> 
> I reckon i could do 160kg +


160k sounds about right, be careful if your joints/tendons arent used to max attempts though!


----------



## chrisj28

I got 150x5 last week ive had a shoulder injury hindering my bench for what seems a lifetime geting better now though.


----------



## CJ

Dsahna said:


> 160k sounds about right, be careful if your joints/tendons arent used to max attempts though!


Never tried any max attempts on any exercise mate.

I'll take my time and warm up to a max push. Going to give it a go on Sat


----------



## Guest

2 @ 150 yesterday, failed on 3rd


----------



## Dsahna

How do you normally warmup mate?


----------



## CJ

Dsahna said:


> How do you normally warmup mate?


With std bench press routine I usually do the following

60kg for 12

100kg for 12

120kg for 8

140kg for 4 + a couple of forced reps with help from spotter


----------



## Dsahna

CJones said:


> With std bench press routine I usually do the following
> 
> 60kg for 12
> 
> 100kg for 12
> 
> 120kg for 8
> 
> 140kg for 4 + a couple of forced reps with help from spotter


If going for a max id do this mate:

Empty bar for 10

40k for 8

80k for 4

100k for 2

120k for 1

140k for 1

Then do your 1rm of 160k

Doing warmups this way is ideal for 1rm attempts because it gets your body/johnts/CNS ready for a big lift but doesn't tire you out with too many reps!


----------



## Rob111

I'm 76kg and decline press 110kg x 4, incline 100kg 1 rep on Monday was pleased with that


----------



## CJ

Dsahna said:


> If going for a max id do this mate:
> 
> Empty bar for 10
> 
> 40k for 8
> 
> 80k for 4
> 
> 100k for 2
> 
> 120k for 1
> 
> 140k for 1
> 
> Then do your 1rm of 160k
> 
> Doing warmups this way is ideal for 1rm attempts because it gets your body/johnts/CNS ready for a big lift but doesn't tire you out with too many reps!


Brilliant advice mate, I'll follow this on Sat

I'll keep you posted


----------



## Rob111

I'll also be trying that for a new 1 rep max!


----------



## Dsahna

Let me know how it goes


----------



## CJ

As of today :-

160kg 1RM @ 87.8 kg bodyweight


----------



## warren

not sure on one rep max but last sessio was

60kg 2x15 wu

80kg 2x10 wu

105kg 1x5

107.5kg 1x5

110 kg 1x5

112.5kg 1x5

115kg 1x4

117.5 1x3

doing a one rep max prperly and no fatigue think could get 130kg but aim is for 130kg for reps in next 12 months,

strength going up but i have weak arms and chest


----------



## bigbear21

160 x 3 however right pec tendon feels incredible tight so going to back off for a couple of weeks i will have that 180 by christmas


----------



## sully807

100kg on bar for 3 x 6

45kg dbs for final set of 6

40kg dbs on incline for 3 sets of 8


----------



## round 2

P.B 15 years ago 140kg x 6

Now 30 110kg x 3 today wont be long and ill be back:thumb:


----------



## pecman

Got some chav/pikey at a party Fri night ask me this and when i said 200kg for 4 reps he looked quite dissapointed :confused1:

He then came back to say that when he was inside  he knew a black guy that could do 340kg chest press for 8 reps :whistling: and squat 400kg and said he was the biggest guy he had ever seen, And said i was bloody big but this guy would kill me :lol:

I said how is he getting gear inside then and getting that big on prison food:confused1:

He said he thinks he was on winstrol :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lois_Lane

pecman said:


> Got some chav/pikey at a party Fri night ask me this and when i said 200kg for 4 reps he looked quite dissapointed :confused1:
> 
> He then came back to say that when he was inside  he knew a black guy that could do 340kg chest press for 8 reps :whistling: and squat 400kg and said he was the biggest guy he had ever seen, And said i was bloody big but this guy would kill me :lol:
> 
> I said how is he getting gear inside then and getting that big on prison food:confused1:
> 
> He said he thinks he was on winstrol :lol: :lol: :lol:


 PMSL:laugh:

Think that's bad? I was in a supplement store last year and this guy comes in and asks how much i benched. I told him 405lb for a few reps (not especially good at benching) he then told me about his cousin who did 600lb for reps and was about twice the size of me. Fair enough i thought but the insults didn't end there as the owner of the store first tried to sell me some bracelet with a magnet or some sh1t on it and told me it would up my bench by 100lb. By this stage i was getting annoyed and struggling to breath as the bullsh1t was flooding the store but to finish it off he took out a bottle of some PH and told me that if i took that i would look like Ronnie Coleman:cursing: So i told him i was happy being white but i appreciated the offer, left the store and have never been back:lol:


----------



## deeppurple

500kg for 30 reps.

on winstrol...ha


----------



## crampy

Im doing 80kg at the moment :/ weak chest !


----------



## massmansteve

170k 1RM and about 110k for 4 sets of 12, bit heavier depending who i feel. thats at 13.5stone


----------



## Pixar30

Managed 2 reps at 120kg yesterday, not bad after 4 months of training


----------



## Ninja

140kg 5 reps. haven't tried my max yet.


----------



## TANKSTEW

210 is my best on tren an test 400


----------



## littlesimon

Now improved to 150kg


----------



## aothai

130 * 1


----------



## tom0311

Got 125 on incline and 130 for a couple on flat.


----------



## Guest

160 x 2 on flat


----------



## D92

20 kg including the bar.


----------



## bayliss

117,5 kgx3


----------



## bigbear21

180 x 1 just


----------



## CJ

165kg for 1 rep @87 kg

want to hit double bodyweight by christmas.

starting cycle in jan so would like to be around the 190kg mark at around 95kg


----------



## Musashi

120kg at 15st.


----------



## Musashi

CJones said:


> 165kg for 1 rep @87 kg
> 
> want to hit double bodyweight by christmas.
> 
> starting cycle in jan so would like to be around the 190kg mark at around 95kg


That's bloody good going at a BW of 87kg - fair play mate


----------



## beastmasterzero

205kg for 2 , pretty sure the last part of the movement was helped a bit more than was made out by the spotter on the 2nd rep as the 1st rep was torture! never done a 1 rep max as yet.


----------



## DNL

45x3 with assistance


----------



## Robbo90

beastmasterzero said:


> 205kg for 2 , pretty sure the last part of the movement was helped a bit more than was made out by the spotter on the 2nd rep as the 1st rep was torture! never done a 1 rep max as yet.


Impressive pal :thumb:


----------



## CJ

OldMan said:


> That's bloody good going at a BW of 87kg - fair play mate


Cheers bud, strongest exercsie


----------



## NICK_1

Got 95kgs for one after i finished my bench work out this morning, failed 100kg, may have made it if I'd done it fresh! Will get there soon!


----------



## phenom82

Got 160 kg on monday, want to get 180 kg in the next few weeks. When i go for it i'll record it and as long as i get it i'll post a vid.


----------



## goe1988

Just got 221kg x 1 Close Grip Bench Press and 190kg x 1 incline press


----------



## synthasize

120 for 4x5 reps, id say 140 1RM


----------



## IronMaiden

100kg x 5/6 reps


----------



## Hard Trainer

75KG - 100KG

Only been training properley for 14months. I went to a crappy school gym for two years with only 20KG dumbells


----------



## kelvyn williams

can anyone give me advice on how to start strength training? if i have replies il give more details, thanks


----------



## 8103

kelvyn williams said:


> can anyone give me advice on how to start strength training? if i have replies il give more details, thanks


buy rippetoes starting strength and read it


----------



## Exodus

The highest I've done is 85 kg, 1 rep. That was a long time ago now though so I'm pretty confident I can do 90 kg (But I haven't actually tried yet). Considering I've only just turned 18 I'm pleased with what I can bench!


----------



## Cam93

16 years old, 85kg x 5


----------



## flinty90

Well today i did my PB, 4th set for 4 reps 105 kg , was quite happy with that personally although its miles off some of your lots weights . i only been training 6 months on and off though !!!!


----------



## kelvyn williams

crouchmagic said:


> buy rippetoes starting strength and read it


where would i get this from? im really into the strength training as i will never be cut or lean been told buy a body builder that strength is what im built for so just wanna see where i can go.


----------



## Mr.Hench

100kg for 2 reps for me.

quick question, how long did it take some of you to get to bout 150kg? do you think i can do this in the next 2 years?


----------



## B-GJOE

Can I change my option to join Big Pete's crew?

Recently did 202.5Kg 1RM

and

150kg for 10 Reps

You gotta love Test & Tren Hehehehe


----------



## Richard D

benching 180kg, for 4 reps, good style.


----------



## hardblock

my max as of 12-6-10 is 405lbs for 3 reps


----------



## Hard Trainer

Richard D said:


> benching 180kg, for 4 reps, good style.


Crazy weight! I feel like such a novice on 90KG 3 x 8, haha


----------



## flinty90

Hard Trainer said:


> Crazy weight! I feel like such a novice on 90KG 3 x 8, haha


if you got good form mate and your doing full 3 x 8 with 90 kg thats a good weight matey

Keep up the good work !!


----------



## Fatstuff

90kg for 8 too, soon hit that 100 Grrrrr lol, reckon I could do more if my shoulder weren't fooked


----------



## bigjayme

Managed 2 decent reps at 124 kg


----------



## deep85

one year training and i was benching 80kg for 8 or so...6 months later im benching 85kg for 8..6months later im benching 87.5kg for 8. Now a year and a half later iv cracked 105kg. Long story short that 80kilo mark depressed me for ages because it didnt matter what i tried i could not get the weight up!


----------



## IrishRaver

I'm not voting until I hit 100kg benchmark 

Give me 4-6 weeks, on 60kg atm with strength flying up each week


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Bench 180 for 3, 170 for 6


----------



## big_jim_87

last August i was up to 160k for 7 but 180k ripped pec and now cant go much over 100k si i need to do high reps or fst7 style work outs


----------



## GMme

135.. Neglected chest in the past, but am going to focus from now


----------



## Charlie_miller

160kg for 1. Never really do 1 rep max's at a guess using them calculators i'd say close to that.


----------



## geordie2001

My BP at the minute is 12 x 70kg 10 x 80kg 8 x 90kg and 6 x 100kg.

not on creatine or gear tho.. maybe i should start hahah


----------



## Nickthegreek

Did 100kg today for 5 reps!


----------



## NICK_1

Got 100kgs this evening, been a long road, shoulders feeling 100% again!!!!


----------



## CoffeeFiend

Well i can standing overhead press 40kg as thats all the weight i have at home... soo i would imagine my bench is at least 50kg but i dunno ive never actually benched in my life lol i train at home


----------



## Wardy211436114751

I feel really weak for doing my 80kg for 5x5 now I reckon 1RM 100kg maybe 105kg. Some of the guys in here saying they can do like 100x10 and such it really surprises me looking at your avi as I feel Im alot more muscular at my pathetic 12.5 stone. Having said that if we cleared this thread of gearheads there wouldn't be nearly as many high numbers


----------



## Matt090

On The Rise said:


> I feel really weak for doing my 80kg for 5x5 now I reckon 1RM 100kg maybe 105kg. Some of the guys in here saying they can do like 100x10 and such it really surprises me looking at your avi as I feel Im alot more muscular at my pathetic 12.5 stone. Having said that if we cleared this thread of gearheads there wouldn't be nearly as many high numbers


you are forgetting this is the internet lol

gear heads or not some good lifts but i can write i benched 200kg today but i didnt...

Any way 140kg for 1 last week which is a pb and yep im a gear head


----------



## johnnyg

115kg 4 reps!!!


----------



## GreedyBen

I've done 120kg for 3 before, only doing sets of 90kg at the moment as I go to a poof gym (nuffield health) and there is nobody to spot me


----------



## DAZ1972

got 110kg last week up from 105kg 4 weeks earlier. determined to hit 120 before june.


----------



## crampy

Got 140kg tonight which is an alltime pb for me


----------



## Ling

Nice one crampy. 140kg is my pb too. I weigh 80/81kg so I'm happy with that for my size. At times I've been a bit obsessed with benching ! Read a lot of Dave Tate articles on t-nation.com which helped a lot. The thing that helped me most with benching recently though was avoiding it for a month or two and lifting heavy dumbbells then going back to it. That really bumped it up. Along with a good 8 weeker sust/deca


----------



## Wardy211436114751

I don't believe you lol but nah for real would be interested in seein em whats ya BW? Doesn't look like youve got much of a chest but guess its triceps doin most the work ayy


----------



## Wardy211436114751

spike1 said:


> ill link you to the vids as soon as i get them up on youtube, i saw your other post saying your more muscular then alot of people on here ?
> 
> could i see a pic of this please ?
> 
> im currently 13 stone 11, also im quite happy with how my chest is coming on but thanks anyway ha


No def not more muscular than alot of people on here I'm 12.5 stone lol...But it seems like everyone on here has a huge bench maybe they do I mean I'm only a beginner and it is a BB forum so that does explain alot I guess haha!

I have tried posting a few pics but they wouldnt work from my digi for some reason I've got a log goin if you care to check it out though. When I can get a pic to work Ill load one up wanna get some feedback anyway...


----------



## shinobi_85

5 kgs more than the guy next to me, so anywehre between 40 kgs and 190kgs


----------



## miketheballer

spike1 said:


> ill link you to the vids as soon as i get them up on youtube, i saw your other post saying your more muscular then alot of people on here ?
> 
> could i see a pic of this please ?
> 
> im currently 13 stone 11, also im quite happy with how my chest is coming on but thanks anyway ha


well you better believe it. he aint tellin no lies brother.


----------



## DiamondDixie

You for breakfast


----------



## miller25

85kg after a year out of the gym, but incline bench. Don't do flat. I do incline bench and then incline dumbells (30kg - 40kg) followed by nice controlled cable flys.


----------



## nathanmc

1 rep of 122.5kg

5ft.8

age 20

my weight 72 kg

how good is this would like to know as i have been training for a couple of years?


----------



## FLEX-ERAZ

90k training about year and a half two year.


----------



## JoePro

[email protected] Y.o I'm happy with myself!


----------



## hermie07

previous pb was 112.5kg yesterday went for 1 rep max and got 130kg over the moon. 4 weeks into test and tren course lol


----------



## thetong6969

pb today at 90k was on decline as don't do flat anymore

but got 3 with it i'm well pleased at 73k bodyweight


----------



## Maturemuscle

I count the bar so 65kg ( which is also my bodyweight)....I don't do one rep max though....that is for ten reps in good form.


----------



## MaoMl

140kg for two. Never tried one rep max for a while. Last time I did I knackered my bicep! Shows how bad my technique was there I'm ashamed to say.


----------



## deep85

I got a one rep max tonight of 135kg. Thats a pb.. well pleases


----------



## thetong6969

90k for 3 reps nice slow

decline

looking for 100k soon this was a pb by the way

at 74k 5ftf


----------



## Kev1980

Only on my 2nd weeks brench pressing with out the smith machine so including bar 55kg 3x10reps.

That'll be 57.5Kg next week and 60kg the week after, gotta keep adding


----------



## helicopter

i can do 120kg an weigh 70kg thats only 3-4 reps tho


----------



## deemann

i can press 130kg and weigh 86kg max rep


----------



## maskill86

130 x 7 reps not bad gains all natural jumped from 90kg to 130kg in 3 weeks roll on juice aimin for over 150kg by June


----------



## jpnobbs

1 rep of 130kg before I trashed my shoulder, probably about 90kg now. 82kg bodyweight.


----------



## Guest

pb many moons ago was 225kg, hit 200kg single tho just about 6 weeks ago, so my aim is too hit 220kg again this year


----------



## tiny76

160kg for 10 reps at 105kg body weight. proper grates on my dodgy left elbow though.


----------



## Guest

thats some lifting mate


----------



## Young

I do 55KG for 4 then my right arm gives way. But I would of done 5 sets before that failure. Haven't tried PB


----------



## BigRichG

couple of mates down gym i know one has benched 210kg raw and other had done 257.5kg in comp before.


----------



## ed220

Sadly its probably only the bar with a torn pec (at least I think it is).


----------



## NICK_1

102.5 kg, going up, slowly, but still going up!


----------



## sharkey

I can do 100 or maybie more but train with 70 - 80k


----------



## lesp

olympic bar 1 rep !!


----------



## StockysWarrior

i can bench 5kg a side cause im hardcore


----------



## pirus

Got 150kg raw two weeks ago, want it to be 160 before summer ends


----------



## littlesimon

Improved to 160kg x1


----------



## xpower

140x1 new PB


----------



## will-uk

New PB yesterday!! 

Incline Bench 120kg x 1

80kg for 5 sets of 6 reps


----------



## Harry Sacks

Currently 180kg


----------



## barsnack

stuck on 115kg for 4 reps, cant wait to put 3 x 20kg plates on either side as no one can do that in my gym.


----------



## will-uk

barsnack said:


> stuck on 115kg for 4 reps, cant wait to put 3 x 20kg plates on either side as no one can do that in my gym.


so that would infact be 140kg with the olympic bar then!


----------



## spike1

maskill86 said:


> 130 x 7 reps not bad gains all natural jumped from 90kg to 130kg in 3 weeks roll on juice aimin for over 150kg by June


90kg upto 130kg in 3 weeks no gear

im sorry mate, but your talking ****, simple as that, i dont care what you or anyone else says

i dont believe that 

130kg is a big bench in real life, on here maybe not so big but for the normal guy its a massive bench, not the sort of lift you achieve in 3 weeks.

sorry to everyone else for the rant lol


----------



## Guest

Two sets of five wi 170kg today...working an all over routine three times a week, seems to work for me...aim is to hit 220 kg single, previous pb was 225kg but that was about ten years ago....


----------



## benki11

Today i have done

30kg-16

60kg-10

80kg-10

100kg-8

110kg-6

120kg-4

130kg-1


----------



## IronMaiden

Jimmy_Cricket said:


> 140kg @1rep - i'm 19 though so should hit the 200kg by 40!


140kg at 19 is wikd !


----------



## IronMaiden

Always been a bit afraid to do a 1RM after my wrist break still got lots of trouble with it. I used to get around 110 I think. Can get a good 10 reps on 80kg 3 sets at mo. Will try my 1RM soon


----------



## c2c

90k for 4 reps, my goal is to get to 100k then i will feel like iam getrting some where.


----------



## huge monguss

Well am a good lad  That will do me for now. But its not what you can lift its how you lift it or so I will keep telling my self untill I can lift heavier. lol


----------



## Jaymond0

100k x4 reps. I weigh 61k.


----------



## baconstrips

70.kg  feelsbadman


----------



## Barker

baconstrips said:


> 70.kg  feelsbadman


How many reps?


----------



## customfitness

150 kg for 2 reps

As I am 100 kg in weight ( 230 LB) it is not such a huge deal, I have got a mate who is about 75 kg in weight and does the same on bench like me.....now that is what I call a HUGE press! Anyone who is under 90 kg and bench press 150 kg deserves a gratulation, we can not always compare to competitors!

I say naturally with a LOT of hard work and dedication and with good amount of muscle mass, 200-230 KG is possible to achieve on the bench or if you are 1-2 % then even more. For me to achieve 200 KG I would need to be on about 250 LB I guess.


----------



## moocows911

Hit 305lb at the gym a couple of weeks ago

I think thats just under 140kg

I'm 16yo, is that good/alright?


----------



## samlongden

Can normally get out 3x8 lifting 80kg, last few a real struggle! I weigh 83kg.


----------



## Guest

got upto 160kg, was confident i was going to break 180kg but i tore my pec. set me back and awaiting surgery in a few months to reattach the tendon, complicated tear.

have had to learn to train smarter because o the injury and my physique looks better for it.

still dying to bench though but cant


----------



## frenchfrogs

if my girl friend do ask me too mutch during night if the dog don't scream all the night, if i have the real rest time during the week, if the state tax is not to pay this week .........118 kg for 6 reps lol


----------



## murphy2010

my max is 110kg, not too good but atleast its tripple figures


----------



## Al n

I got to 80kg plus the weight of the smiths machine bar and that was about 5 reps.

I really want to be in the 100kg club so I think I need to keep pushing.


----------



## Guest

180kg for 6 then 4 on friday past....getting there


----------



## Omega321

120kg was my best...

My trainer's 260kg  one day ehh..


----------



## s3_abv

100kg for me flat bench barbell. 45's incline dumbells.


----------



## puurboi

Mine has gone from 50kg - 75kg to 75kg - 100kg... wish you could change that stuff now


----------



## tombsc

Got the magic 100kg yesterday for the first time ever, after my normal working sets. Managed 5 reps and felt I could have gone heavier.

Only difference is I had a spotter which I've never had before - so much more confidence helps with the lifts. Makes me think I'd be more progressed if I had a full time training partner.


----------



## J55TTC

90kg for 10, 100kg for 6

Never attempted a 1RM

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## QuadFather94

J55TTC said:


> 90kg for 10, 100kg for 6
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


Snap


----------



## quinn85

working sets at 90kg, 110kg for 1rm


----------



## DiggyV

Used to be 140Kg for 8 reps when I was training first time around, 1RM was 170Kg. Hit the magical / psychological 2 plates / 100Kg again 2 weeks ago and managed to bang out 6 this week.

Not bad at 45 and only 4 months back in the gym after a rest of 20 years.



well chuffed.

Cheers

D


----------



## DiggyV

<removed - double posting>


----------



## JANIKvonD

5x5 at 105kg last day....125 max


----------



## Mr.Hench

its funny how on these american sites you have 'natural' guys young like 17-23 benching 180-200kg. and i know a guy who is 13.5 stone long arms bench 190kg and he also claims natural. i always hear about these claims but never see them!


----------



## MRSTRONG

big bench press numbers are believable because its the easiest exercise to keep adding pounds , also guys like to have a big chest big biceps and skinny girl like legs so they can wear their sisters jeans ..


----------



## Philly_1

On Muscular Development apparently everybody is benching 200kg up!

I bench 100kg for 9reps and i'm 18 since march yet i'm classed as week?

I don't care tho cause I can squat 3 and a half plates for 7 clean reps!


----------



## deeconfrost

105kg !


----------



## Milky

Who cares ??


----------



## littlesimon

160kg x1 and 147.5kg x5


----------



## Newbie8784

82.5 kg. When I started 2 1/2 months ago I could only do 60, so at least I'm moving in the right direction!


----------



## Big-Mac

1RM 170kg. working sets 140kg 8 x 4.


----------



## gymaddict1986

Philly_1 said:


> On Muscular Development apparently everybody is benching 200kg up!
> 
> I bench 100kg for 9reps and i'm 18 since march yet i'm classed as week?
> 
> I don't care tho cause I can squat 3 and a half plates for 7 clean reps!


dont take any notice of these toss pots mate.i would say thats a good bench for your age if its good form.well done.wait till you catch up with them,benching what they are at a younger age.that would **** them off.


----------



## Big-Mac

Philly_1 said:


> On Muscular Development apparently everybody is benching 200kg up!
> 
> I bench 100kg for 9reps and i'm 18 since march yet i'm classed as week?
> 
> I don't care tho cause I can squat 3 and a half plates for 7 clean reps!


100kg at 18 years old! That's a massive weight to be pushing for 9! Well done bud keep it up!


----------



## Big_Ant

PB is 160kg for 1RM normally do 120 - 140 kg for 8 reps depending on the day.


----------



## NICK_1

Just got 107.5 kg's going up slowly but surely!


----------



## BigBarnBoy

170 for a 1RM.

But totally pointless for me. At the min im just doing straight 10 rep sets at around 120 -130.

What you can bench is totally irrelevant most of the time as long as your doing as heavy as you can for whatever reps your going for and with proper form..then thats happy days.


----------



## littlesimon

BigBarnBoy said:


> 170 for a 1RM.
> 
> But totally pointless for me. At the min im just doing straight 10 rep sets at around 120 -130.
> 
> What you can bench is totally irrelevant most of the time as long as your doing as heavy as you can for whatever reps your going for and with proper form..then thats happy days.


Not really irrelevant, this is the Power and Strength section of the forum.


----------



## iMunkie

1 RM at 120KG, not long turned 18, nice to find a forum where other people seem to be at similar weights to myself at my own age!


----------



## BRONSON0404

I was up to 155kg 1 Rep Max before injury, trying now to work my way back to that. Was feeling pretty pleased with myself!

Then when i met my current girlfriend i found out that her brother who is now living in the states is 5 years younger then me and is in the top ten powerlifters in the world! Can bench over 800lb( 363.3kg) and thats his weakest of the 3 exercises..

Brought me back to Earth with a bump! Made me feel pretty puny..

My only defence is im about im about 12st and he's over 20st..

So i win!! Ha Ha!


----------



## steel grip

hi there everybody just joined i'am a young fifty year old and have rep out 5 at 110 kg not tried to go heavier yet


----------



## The Gimp

Benched 100kg for the first time.

Felt Awesome.


----------



## Barker

Im pushing 90 for 4 reps, want to try 100 but work out at home and dont have a spotter really.

Think 100 for 1 rep would be achievable?


----------



## NICK_1

Barker said:


> Im pushing 90 for 4 reps, want to try 100 but work out at home and dont have a spotter really.
> 
> Think 100 for 1 rep would be achievable?


If you ain't got a spotter u could always work up in 2.5 increments each week, by week 4 you'll know if your hit 100 or not


----------



## LukeyC

Not been near a bench in months >_<


----------



## Fat

LukeyC said:


> Not been near a bench in months >_<


I go quite regularly...


----------



## CraigJP1986

12 reps with 110kg thats all my weights i got haha


----------



## H10dst

Do people count the bar? I use an olympic bar at my gym and that weighs 20kg so i can do 120 1 rep max and about 100kg for 4/5 reps with good form.


----------



## Ginger Ben

H10dst said:


> Do people count the bar? I use an olympic bar at my gym and that weighs 20kg so i can do 120 1 rep max and about 100kg for 4/5 reps with good form.


Yes you do count the bar.

[email protected] for me this morning - PB! :thumb:


----------



## J55TTC

New pb the other day 110kg for 8 reps


----------



## Ts23

180 1 rep, 160 3 reps, 140 full working set.


----------



## H10dst

110kg 8 reps. Even managed two sets today


----------



## MattGriff

I'm a ****e bencher for my size, best raw is 200kgs (have suffered a pec tear since so won't be pursuing a 1rm for a good while)

It was in a local competition and can be seen here (I think)

http://www.google.co.uk/url?q=http://www.youtube.com/watch%3Fv%3DKEN5af-7swY&sa=U&ei=WaK6TtP8FIzf8QPL-_nUBw&ved=0CBQQtwIwAA&usg=AFQjCNGjwIHWzLkRxmv6m5L17CQURO1Vug

I have push pressed 160kg though which I think is far more impressive visually and in general


----------



## Fatstuff

BRONSON0404 said:


> I was up to 155kg 1 Rep Max before injury, trying now to work my way back to that. Was feeling pretty pleased with myself!
> 
> Then when i met my current girlfriend i found out that her brother who is now living in the states is 5 years younger then me and is in the top ten powerlifters in the world! Can bench over 800lb( 363.3kg) and thats his weakest of the 3 exercises..
> 
> Brought me back to Earth with a bump! Made me feel pretty puny..
> 
> My only defence is im about im about 12st and he's over 20st..
> 
> So i win!! Ha Ha!


Well if u ever meet him he could give u some pointers


----------



## flinty90

well did 150 kg for 3 saturday so thats a new pb for me ...can rep a good set out at 130 though !!!!


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Are all these figures with good form? down to the chest? or half reps? 4/5 inches from chest?


----------



## mikemull

Best ever was 150kg for 2 reps but due to injuries not sure if I'll get back to that. Hope so!!!


----------



## Matt 1

110kg @ 68kg bodyweight


----------



## tprice

140 normal

170 smith

which tells you all you need to know really. smith is ****e!!!

hopin to surpass 150 within 6 weeks!


----------



## Matt 1

tprice said:


> 140 normal
> 
> 170 smith
> 
> which tells you all you need to know really. smith is ****e!!!
> 
> hopin to surpass 150 within 6 weeks!


its not **** mate, just takes out the need for stabilser muscles

free weight is the better one though agree on that


----------



## tprice

Matt 1 said:


> its not **** mate, just takes out the need for stabilser muscles
> 
> free weight is the better one though agree on that


perhaps i was a little harsh! what i meant is, to really get a good idea on what you can lift its gotta be FW.

i also find better gains using FW compared to smith, that said i know it wont be the same for everyone!

good lift btw especialy at such low bodyweight


----------



## Dux

I was using 40kg db's this morning, 3x8's, which I was happy with.

These blue hearts are good


----------



## tprice

Dux said:


> I was using 40kg db's this morning, 3x8's, which I was happy with.
> 
> These blue hearts are good


pop some more then do 42s


----------



## Dux

I should be able to smash 42 when they've fully kicked in.

Who knows what will happen when the tren starts working.


----------



## harryalmighty

training 6 1/2 months on 32k DB incline and 80k flat


----------



## Taxman

100kg on a bb for 6 reps, nice & controlled & deep. Bench 120kg for 6 reps though on decline. Weigh 88kg btw.


----------



## Davyy

Im 71kg and doing 3x5 30kg dumbbells and doing a bit more on the bar, struggling to improve now though!


----------



## Uk_mb

I was on 50kg db's 2-3weeks ago. (Off cycle) 5x5

38x5

45x5

50x5 (1 assisted)

45x5

38x5

Since have dropped the weight and going bit lighter till I start cycle


----------



## broch316

currently 100kg right now but just getting back into the weights so am happy so far


----------



## Mr Incredible

180 on incline, not sure about flat it's a pussies movement so I don't do it


----------



## Jonnyboi

130kg flat but thats soon to go up


----------



## Dux

MacUK said:


> 200kg for 7 reps.... :whistling:


Well after the weekends pictures, I'm finding this a bit hard to believe


----------



## Gbol

Flat & incline DB:

22kg x 12 reps

30kg x 12 reps

30kg x 12 reps

34kg x 12 reps

Gym only has dumbells up to 34kg which is **** so cant really go any heavier.

No free benches for bar either so can only use the smith machine. Changing back to my old gym in April, leisure centres suck!


----------



## jjcooper

On monday i got a PB of 120kg flat BB for 6 reps


----------



## ausbuilt

well only guys ask this.. girls don't.... you get laid becuase you LOOK like you bench a house.. not becuase you can.. i train for sex!


----------



## C.Hill

ausbuilt said:


> well only guys ask this.. girls don't.... you get laid becuase you LOOK like you bench a house.. not becuase you can.. i train for sex!


So....what do you bench then?


----------



## Moles

anyone else find they can more or as much with dumbells?

have hit 120 1 rep max but can do 4 of 50kg dumbells, surely the dumbells should be harder?


----------



## Uk_mb

Moles said:


> anyone else find they can more or as much with dumbells?
> 
> have hit 120 1 rep max but can do 4 of 50kg dumbells, surely the dumbells should be harder?


Yes mate I think every1 is the same.

Db's u need to control the range of movment and use stability more

Where as a bar is fixed.

I'm the same. 4x50kg. Or 120 bar


----------



## Childwall_oak

24 years old, 6'5, 20stone, 17%bf

On gear

1RM = 200kg flat bench olympic bar, 1RM = incline 150kg, DB flat press 10 x 50kg ( heaviest gym has :-( )

Shoulder press 170kg ( free weight machine)

Off gea now

Don't go heavy' stick around 130kg x10 flat, 120kg x10 incline,

Legs are poor :-(

Squat upto 140kg x 12 reps always, due to past injury


----------



## B-GJOE

41 years old. Recently did ..30 reps at 100kg, full Rom. 180kg x 6. Body weight 108kg, 179cm tall.


----------



## Big_Idiot

Some big numbers in here.

Benching is something im not meant for. Long arms etc....

My best is 140kg x 5. (no ****ty half reps)

Have a feeling this cycle i'm gonna be hitting a bigger number though


----------



## Big_Idiot

B|GJOE said:


> 41 years old. Recently did ..30 reps at 100kg, full Rom. 180kg x 6. Body weight 108kg, 179cm tall.


180x6.....impressive!


----------



## B-GJOE

Best 1rm is 202.5, think I could beat this, but seen too many pec tears lately, so not bothered.


----------



## mal

B|GJOE said:


> 41 years old. Recently did ..30 reps at 100kg, full Rom. 180kg x 6. Body weight 108kg, 179cm tall.


Smashing the gear again mate lol.


----------



## Thomas_Power

I bench 100,000,000,000,000 nanograms 4 reps


----------



## F.M.J

Recently I've tried barbell, after 5 months of training with dumbbells on incline bench, up to 35kg dumbbells now, went onto barbell the other day and warmed up with 60, then straight onto 100 - 6 reps then 8 reps (new personal best) then 110 - 4 reps, this was after a few sets of dumbbell incline press too.


----------



## Screwy

atm im benching 80kg for 8. only been back in the gym for 3 weeks though. my pb was 120kg for 4. form was ****e tho


----------



## B-GJOE

mal said:


> Smashing the gear again mate lol.


A wee bit


----------



## Fazzr

Embarrassed to admit this but up until about 3 days ago I'd always counted an Olympic bar as 10kg... So while I've been trying to hit that 100kg milestone, I've actually been pushing 100kg for about a week and a half. Made up like...


----------



## Ddraig_Goch

Currently on 90kg and can hit 8 lush reps. Need to get myself a decent spotter on a regular basis to try and this milestone.


----------



## samstef

form>weight... u dont carry your bench press around with you.


----------



## WilsonR6

70kg yeah buddy :l


----------



## MattGriff

samstef said:


> form>weight... u dont carry your bench press around with you.


Crap bench press?

At least from your avatar your gargantuan pectoral development keeps all those strong people quiet.


----------



## hometrainer

not enough but i'm working on it


----------



## lankyprestonian

Managed a nice 172.5kg for 2 solid paused reps tonight 

Very happy with this as it's just shy of my 1 rep max (175kg)!

Onwards and upwards to my goals of a 185kg paused rep and maybe a double at 195/200kg bounced lol :laugh:


----------



## bigfrank101

4 plates each side on Olympic bar 3 reps ,,,


----------



## lankyprestonian

bigfrank101 said:


> 4 plates each side on Olympic bar 3 reps ,,,


Ah but which plates? :tongue:


----------



## powerhousepeter

Flat bench 145kg

Flat bench (football bar) 140kgx3

Natty


----------



## alan_wilson

Im 83.3 kg, and I can bench one rep max 115 kg

Very happy with that for my weight


----------



## infernal0988

I never really try for max but i do know that right now im training with 110kg in incline benchpress.


----------



## Ahal84

83kg can bench 110kg for 5 reps


----------



## Mr Brown

90kg weight 105kg bench : (


----------



## 2004mark

5 x 120 kg lastnight


----------



## BiG_OaK

150kg x 6 (my weight 113kg)


----------



## The Guvnor

Well the question is how much can you bench - not what are you currently benching.

Therefore I put in 200kg+! :thumb:

Basically max back in the day was 227.5kg for 1 - 200 for 5 and 180 for 14.

Three days ago I did bench for the first time this year and did 140kg for 2 and the third rep was not going to happen! 

However my elbows are feeling better so hopeful of getting back to 180 territory for a double or treble this year....hopeful.


----------



## synthasize

95kg body weight, 160kg benchx1


----------



## Contest

Currently I'm 84kg and doing 170kg for 1 rep.

My repout weight for 8 reps is 140kG which I do after maxing out.


----------



## lankyprestonian

Contest said:


> Currently I'm 84kg and doing 170kg for 1 rep.
> 
> My repout weight for 8 reps is 140kG which I do after maxing out.


Thats a massive bench for your body weight!

Your arms arent 3" long are they?? :tongue: :whistling:


----------



## Contest

lankyprestonian said:


> Thats a massive bench for your body weight!
> 
> Your arms arent 3" long are they?? :tongue: :whistling:


LMAO, My arms are actually quite long mate. I'm 6ft 1" tall so you can imagine I have long limbs LOL 

I concentrate a lot on the bench press so have developed it well over the years.


----------



## lankyprestonian

Contest said:


> LMAO, My arms are actually quite long mate. I'm 6ft 1" tall so you can imagine I have long limbs LOL
> 
> I concentrate a lot on the bench press so have developed it well over the years.


I'm 6ft 4 and have longer arms :tongue:

Still its a sold bench you've got... I'm hammering bench currently as I'm after as close to 200kg as I can get this year.

Managed a solid 5 reps at 162.5kg narrow grip last night so happy with that


----------



## biglbs

At the moment 160k

back in the day 240 x 5!

Nursing shoulder and natty but 200 in less than 6 mnths


----------



## Al Pacino 10

Bodyweight 83kg

Hit my new PB today of 110kg x2

Rob


----------



## Matt 1

110kg @ 67kg body weight last year


----------



## jaycue2u

105kg for 6 reps at 84kg body weight


----------



## WilsonR6

1RM 80KG cause I'm a beast at 75KG bodyweight


----------



## 1hog05

105 x 4 @ 93kg bw. Massive legs, little arms


----------



## BigAggs

Three plates on each side for me mate!


----------



## dopper

13 1/2 stone (85 kg) body weight, 100kg for 6/7 reps. Feels like such a milestone hitting the 100 club!

Smith machine btw


----------



## Uk_mb

I'm going for 55kg's DB pressing today !!

I have benched 122.5 on the smitch.

But these 55's feel so much hevier lol


----------



## PaulB

My bench suuuuuucks, its embarrassing:blush: . Ive ditched the barbell and moved to dumbbells. Seeing better chest development for it as well


----------



## lankyprestonian

180kg narrow grip & paused last night 

Very chuffed indeed


----------



## Evo89

Im 83kg and do about 8 reps at 100kg and 1RM is 130kg. Rapidly improving though, being out in Afghan is good for training but its hard to get all the calories I need!


----------



## Viking88

185 kgs 2 years ago 1rm currently 145kgs on my way back.


----------



## andymc88

105kg for 5 decent reps at 78kg bodyweight


----------



## DutchTony

Mine is now 130kg 1RM. No where near the big boys :laugh:


----------



## gymgym

I am happy to belong in the 25.45% range


----------



## antbig1234

100kg once ,but i only weight 70kg so not too bad really


----------



## InC

Guy I train with can do 245kg suited. Bloody impressive to watch. And he is 100% natural!


----------



## Chris86

Done 100kg for 5 reps and 2 sets of 12 at 80kg I was like a dog with 2 dicks lol


----------



## koicarp

last week i beat my pb 200kg for 1 :thumb:


----------



## The Guvnor

I made a post a few pages back from ages ago.

Well anyway I was in the gym the other day - Wednesday. Did a few sets on bench first time in ages.

25,20,15,10,5,8,8,20 - well it was great in the gym weight was modest not going over 125kg but on Thursday night about 3am the pain, the pain!

The worst incident of doms I've ever had and I still have it! LOL


----------



## BodytorqueGym

I only bench my bodyweight, so 75kg for reps


----------



## Harry Sacks

Currently my pbs are

165kg raw

205kg in single ply shirt

Don't train raw bench very often for pbs, concentrating on equipped, goals are 250kg by dec this year, 300kg by dec next year


----------



## Sharpiedj

120 for reps


----------



## chrisch

130 kg for 8 reps on the bar and 62.5 kg dumbbells, 1rm i think i could do 145 may be 150 kg on a good day but this is just a guess as i've never tried.


----------



## Super_G

I guess il be one of the weakest but I'm benching 80kg for 5x5 just now, was 30kg last summer so going up


----------



## hoggig

Just hit 100kg on the bench. It's not a big number but well chuffed after doing my rotator cuff in a few years ago. It feels good to hit triple figures.


----------



## Guest

160k incline last week, going for more tonight


----------



## liam0810

140Kg flat BB but very rarely do this

62.5Kg's x 6 flat DB

160KG x 5 BB decline

130KG x 6 BB incline

57.5KG x 6 DB incline


----------



## MattGriff

Harry Sacks said:


> Currently my pbs are
> 
> 165kg raw
> 
> 205kg in single ply shirt
> 
> Don't train raw bench very often for pbs, concentrating on equipped, goals are 250kg by dec this year, 300kg by dec next year


That is some massive improvement you are looking at there - that would be hard with drugs and a double ply shirt


----------



## ms4

Gordie1876 said:


> I guess il be one of the weakest but I'm benching 80kg for 5x5 just now, was 30kg last summer so going up


I usually bench 80kg - 90kg.

Halfway there on 100kg. When I can do about 100kg or a bit with decent form, I'll be happy enough. But most important thing is chest development anyway.


----------



## Scrawny

30KG and I struggle with that :cursing: got to start some where though


----------



## Guest

Scrawny said:


> 30KG and I struggle with that :cursing: got to start some where though


Soon fly up that pal :thumb:


----------



## Scrawny

It's the bar with 1 small weight either side...embarrassing


----------



## shoulders

90kg for 8reps at the moment


----------



## secondhandsoul

Im up to 45kg at the moment. No spotter and only premade up barbells makes the whole thing a pain in the **** but aslong as It keeps going up its all good. Would love to bench 100kg one day but not sure how viable that is.


----------



## J89

For reps 40kg, one day i'll hit 100kg!


----------



## zero2hero2013

currently at 32.5kg dumbells 5x5, previous best bb was 85kg 5x5. dodgy (previously broken) collarbone, not my best lift. but increasing slowly.


----------



## bottleneck25

Just got up to 100 kg for 3 reps 2 sets beeen trianing for a year 6 month seriously ..


----------



## Quinn92

Got a new pb last night of 110kg for 2 sets of 5 and 1 of 3, no spotter either. Getting there slowly, happy with it though


----------



## Bulk1

I dont have a spotter.. I does worry me about eblows giving away when going for the max...so often dont.


----------



## JDM82

The other week I got 165 kg for 4 reps un-aided then 2 reps with spotter. It was a pure ego thing and now my chest is slightly injured.

Did once get 185 kg for a few reps but I was very juiced at the time.


----------



## shoulders

90kg tonight for 4x5


----------



## cabron

People are strong around here!

95kg 3x6


----------



## Ginger Ben

Got 120kg for 6 last week


----------



## ancilary

Max 100kgs


----------



## hotchy

110 for 6


----------



## George-Bean

I know its not much but I did 70kg tonight for 8 reps, I'm very happy with progress ;-D


----------



## chinup

target is 100kg x1 by end July and x reps by end August


----------



## Simspin

140kg 4 rep just got to that about 2 wk's bk.


----------



## sciaticnerve

100k for 6 at 12stone 8 any gd?


----------



## chelios

sciaticnerve said:


> 100k for 6 at 12stone 8 any gd?


Id say very good!


----------



## shoulders

shoulders said:


> 90kg tonight for 4x5


now upto 100kg 3x8 still unassisted


----------



## Magnum26

Guy in my gym forced me to have a go at 85kg, I was surprised I could do 2 reps


----------



## L11

110kg for 8 reps.

And I weigh just under 11.5 stone now


----------



## Darrenmac1988

1 rep max 150kg


----------



## guvnor82

140kg for around 5/8 reps

defo one of my weaker lifts


----------



## Lawton hopwood

I maxed out at 180kg 2 reps one real honest rep 

:thumb:


----------



## Goose

2 unassisted reps on 190kg


----------



## The Guvnor

Good lifting lads!


----------



## squirt

130kg for 2reps at 70kg bw tho


----------



## stone14

most ive pressed was 130kg at 82kg..., im prob weaker than that now with all my time off and im 90kg now...


----------



## cudsyaj

Bout 130-40 for 8-12 but it was Tren strength... now I do about 100 for 10


----------



## Nickthegreek

The question that most body builders hate being asked!


----------



## valleygater

165 for 10, I haven't done a 1 rep for years as I tore my chest ages ago and now if i go up around 180 it feels like it going to rip off completely which isn't a great look. I have done 200kg for 1


----------



## biglbs

AT my prime 244k x 4(7 years ago)

Three weeks ago 190k x 1

and (160k x 4 i think,memory is sh1t:lolas part of killer drop set Big lbs style...totaling 33reps


----------



## JANIKvonD

i believe about 13% of u


----------



## Matt 1

250kg for 10


----------



## biglbs

biglbs said:


> At the moment 160k
> 
> back in the day 244 x 5!
> 
> Nursing shoulder and natty but 200 in less than 6 mnths


On target ImO,i posted this in march in this thread


----------



## jstarcarr

200KG for 1 , more 2 come though in next few months.


----------



## shaunmac

My girlfriend can do 25 x 6/7 on the smith. So if any of you cant do that, you are a wuss


----------



## valleygater

jstarcarr said:


> 200KG for 1 , more 2 come though in next few months.


Looked easy mate, thing there is at least another 5kg in there


----------



## User Name

Quick question. When someone asks how much you can bench does that generally mean the heaviest weight you can do just 1 rep with?


----------



## JANIKvonD

User Name said:


> Quick question. When someone asks how much you can bench does that generally mean the heaviest weight you can do just 1 rep with?


if thats the figure u want to share then yes.


----------



## JANIKvonD

jstarcarr said:


> 200KG for 1 , more 2 come though in next few months.


i recon u had another 1 in there mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Matdylan

100+ here 225 lbs. is my usal work out weight on bench.14 reps is the best so far.


----------



## JaneN40

working on mine.. can add (for now) 35kg for 3 reps. (end of 25kg/30kg/35kg sets).

Looking forward to upping it!


----------



## BoxerJay

1RM is 100kg lol


----------



## Ben_Dover

Never had the need to try 1 heavy rep, 10x80kg for me


----------



## Big_Idiot

Mine's probably changed to about 2 cans of beans either end of a stick.


----------



## cas

I have never tried a one rep max, but I bench about 110kg...a bit pants compared to some of you guys :-(


----------



## Thunderstruck

I use 100kg for my main sets now, 1rm when i last tried was 135kg.


----------



## !brett!

145kg for two was my best. I'd probably struggle to do 130kg at the moment though..... damn i need dbol back in my life!


----------



## broch316

im up to 132.5kg 1 rep max


----------



## MF88

70kg for 3 reps at the minute, been bodybuilding about 2 months.


----------



## man_dem03

got 145kg begining of August without a touch from the spotter, back flat of bench, 2/3 second controlled drop to chest and it took about 5 seconds to come up but bar was level all the way through

will get 150 by xmas!!


----------



## man_dem03

got 145kg begining of August without a touch from the spotter, back flat of bench, 2/3 second controlled drop to chest and it took about 5 seconds to come up but bar was level all the way through

will get 150 by xmas!!


----------



## Smitch

Be interesting to see how many of these one rep max lifts are with a pause at the bottom and no bouncing.


----------



## empzb

Just checked and I've gone up a category!

POW! :lol: Still weak mind although I'll be into the next category in a month or so.


----------



## hardgain

im determined to get the 200k clean without spot soon


----------



## Ca1908

100kg for 3. Getting there, was stuck on 90kg for ages!


----------



## Kane T

When people say '100kg' does that mean 20kg bar plus 40 each side?


----------



## Marshan

Kane T said:


> When people say '100kg' does that mean 20kg bar plus 40 each side?


Yes.


----------



## Marshan

Kane T said:


> When people say '100kg' does that mean 20kg bar plus 40 each side?


Yes.


----------



## man_dem03

Smitch said:


> Be interesting to see how many of these one rep max lifts are with a pause at the bottom and no bouncing.


and also with there bums on the bench as well, witnessed one guy benching the other day and the only thing touching the bench was his shoulders. could have dived threw the gap


----------



## loganchristophe

I guess I'm in the group with the highest members so 100+


----------



## Marshan

man_dem03 said:


> and also with there bums on the bench as well, witnessed one guy benching the other day and the only thing touching the bench was his shoulders. could have dived threw the gap


So what? Does their arce off the bench make it easier for them?


----------



## man_dem03

mixerD1 said:


> So what? Does their arce off the bench make it easier for them?


yea actually. if your **** is off the bench you will be bringing your body closer to the bar.

think about it, if your laying flat on the bench and lift the weight how its supposed to be done with correct form with bum and shoulders touching the bench the curve in your lower/mid back is not that great.

example 




If you bench like a idiot and the only thing touching something is your feet and shoulders the curve/arch which you creat is massive compared to the above and means you will be bringing the bar not as far down as the above example or pushing the bar not as great a distance





 sh*t form


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Feels like i been stuck on 90kg for ages :confused1:


----------



## Marshan

man_dem03 said:


> yea actually. if your **** is off the bench you will be bringing your body closer to the bar.
> 
> think about it, if your laying flat on the bench and lift the weight how its supposed to be done with correct form with bum and shoulders touching the bench the curve in your lower/mid back is not that great.
> 
> example
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you bench like a idiot and the only thing touching something is your feet and shoulders the curve/arch which you creat is massive compared to the above and means you will be bringing the bar not as far down as the above example or pushing the bar not as great a distance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sh*t form


Thats some pedantic sh*t there. Id say the difference is next to f**k all and only of value in a PL competition.


----------



## man_dem03

mixerD1 said:


> Thats some pedantic sh*t there. Id say the difference is next to f**k all and only of value in a PL competition.


maybe, each to their own really and how you want to train. I would never bench like that, i just find it amusing people who do and when asked to bench with correct form have to strip a good bit of weight of to do so

also if you want to do something, wouldnt you want to do it the way in which will be the best way to do it and not a way in which looks dangerous, stupid, laughable

form over anything in my opinion, but each to their own as said


----------



## SouthernLad

I'm happily benching 80kg - 4 sets 12 reps , I maxed out on 4 reps 100kg which I was quite impressed with


----------



## Viking88

At moment my bench is

10 reps warm up 60kg

10 reps 100kg

2 reps 140kg

1 rep 160kg

1 rep 170kg PB

2 reps 160kg

6-8 reps 140kg

19-20 reps 100kg

My version of pyramid lol


----------



## infernal0988

currently training with 100kg Incline 8- 10 reps and flatbench i train with 115 for 7-8 reps.


----------



## Evo89

man_dem03 said:


> maybe, each to their own really and how you want to train. I would never bench like that, i just find it amusing people who do and when asked to bench with correct form have to strip a good bit of weight of to do so
> 
> also if you want to do something, wouldnt you want to do it the way in which will be the best way to do it and not a way in which looks dangerous, stupid, laughable
> 
> form over anything in my opinion, but each to their own as said


Its a strange one really, I always bench with my whole body flat on the bench and find it almost impossible to to actually arch my back like you see a lot of lifters do. My mate does it all the time, it just looks like it would knacker your back but he has never had an injury, glad I don't do it that way personally.


----------



## Juicy Fruit

120kg Pb, 1rm


----------



## man_dem03

Evo89 said:


> Its a strange one really, I always bench with my whole body flat on the bench and find it almost impossible to to actually arch my back like you see a lot of lifters do. My mate does it all the time, it just looks like it would knacker your back but he has never had an injury, glad I don't do it that way personally.


im the same, completly flat on the bench. i tried the arch once and felt like i was ppinching something so went back to how it feels best


----------



## Chris86

100kg flat 5x5 hoping to improve that soon


----------



## flinty90

i love to rep out with the pink Db's but i struggle to do them on my own .. dont like swinging the 2.5 kg dbs about without a spotter


----------



## zack amin

flinty90 said:


> i love to rep out with the pink Db's but i struggle to do them on my own .. dont like swinging the 2.5 kg dbs about without a spotter


good thinking, dont want to be losing form and causing injuries


----------



## loganator

140kg for 12 reps 160 kg for 6 reps ..... i never go below 6 as i aim for hypertrophy

incline press 130 lbs for 15 reps 150lbs for 5


----------



## loganator

140 kg x 10 Not my pb but close


----------



## loganator

160kg for 5 reps

again not my pb for reps but close .......i beat this by doing 6 clean a couple of weeks later


----------



## The Cheese

@loganator.

Nice lifting.

One thing though - doesn't it affect you having the plates swinging around on the bar like that?

It would put me right off!!


----------



## loganator

The Cheese said:


> @loganator.
> 
> Nice lifting.
> 
> One thing though - doesn't it affect you having the plates swinging around on the bar like that?
> 
> It would put me right off!!


naa doesnt bother me ....it's spit and sawdust where i train so we aint got time for clamps lol


----------



## Mingster

loganator said:


> 160kg for 5 reps
> 
> again not my pb for reps but close .......i beat this by doing 6 clean a couple of weeks later


Excellent stuff Logs:thumbup1:

Post your videos here...http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/form-technique/200297-uk-m-training-video-thread-post-your-videos-here.html


----------



## loganator

Mingster said:


> Excellent stuff Logs:thumbup1:
> 
> Post your videos here...http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/form-technique/200297-uk-m-training-video-thread-post-your-videos-here.html


Logs ? :-D LMFAO !

ok got a few training vids i'll puton there cheers Mings :lol:


----------



## Viking88

I hit 185kgs tonight. Over the moon!!

:clap:


----------



## Ignorantshed

Last time strength training for 5 weeks i hit 100kg x 3 i was 80kg then just about to start strength training again for six weeks and currently i'm 85kg so we'll see how much i can push my pb up by. And all natural at the moment


----------



## Guest

im up to 100kg atm after 4 months of training , thats on my 3rd (last set) for 8-10 reps , so for a one off prolly abit more .


----------



## Zola

I am struggling around the 75kg mark for 5x5 Benching..

Anything I should focus in particular to increase my benching power?

I am working on my back a lot now (heavy dumbell rows, lat pull downs etc) and will keep working shoulders (overhead pressing etc), chest etc.. bit frustrating though.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Felt like i was stuck at 90kg for too long..now can manage 100kgx3 onwards and upwards


----------



## Ricky12345

Finally got 100 up for 5 reps buzzing with it but on cycle and come off in 4 weeks so really worried on how much strength I'm gonna lose


----------



## Ricky12345

Viking88 said:


> I hit 185kgs tonight. Over the moon!!
> 
> :clap:


Good going mate can't wait till I can just lift 140 odd for a few reps can never imagen being able to do more


----------



## Viking88

Ricky12345 said:


> Good going mate can't wait till I can just lift 140 odd for a few reps can never imagen being able to do more


Took me 2 years to get to 140kg natty and another year to get to 160kg determination mate. Stick to it :bounce:

If anyone wants to throw me some advice on improving my squat and or deadlift..... Just saying :thumb:


----------



## krockroc

My best flat bench press for one rep is 180kg. I always finish off my three sets of flat bench with my maximum one rep. Unfortunately I train on my own so I can't push myself to much without a spot.


----------



## reza85

way to many people bs about what they lift......

140x3 no spot


----------



## krockroc

reza85 said:


> way to many people bs about what they lift......
> 
> 140x3 no spot


Presume you're including me on that list? I've trained for 18 years. Currently 105kg. I don't pause at the bottom like some here but that's what I can press. I can pause with 170kg. My build up to that is (if anyone's interested):

5 x warm up sets.

150kg x 10 reps

160kg x 6 reps

170kg x 3 reps

180kgx 1 rep

I think I could do more with 180kg if I didn't do so much beforehand.


----------



## MunchieBites

85kg

The two 2.5's looked amusing but I'm proud I knocked out an extra 5 

Edit: that's with a spot, nearly two reps but not quite


----------



## Natty.Solider

I cant do flat bench for health reasons. But I incline 110kg and on a flat plate loading hammer strength machine I rep out 3 and a half plates a side for 4 x 8, probably 4 maybe 4 1/2 for 1rm.


----------



## David93

Anyone that lifts 200kg+ try running a couple of miles n see how you get on


----------



## MF88

David93 said:


> Anyone that lifts 200kg+ try running a couple of miles n see how you get on


What's that got to do with the price of fish?


----------



## David93

MF88 said:


> What's that got to do with the price of fish?


No point lifting massive weights if you can't walk up the stairs without breaking a sweat


----------



## kingdale

David93 said:


> No point lifting massive weights if you can't walk up the stairs without breaking a sweat


someones jealous of the big boys :tongue:


----------



## TG123

David93 said:


> No point lifting massive weights if you can't walk up the stairs without breaking a sweat


bollox to that

you can gtfo with that cardio sh1t


----------



## Greenspin

David93 said:


> No point lifting massive weights if you can't walk up the stairs without breaking a sweat


Eh? Just because you can bench 200kg doesn't mean you're unfit, mate...


----------



## David93

kingdale said:


> someones jealous of the big boys :tongue:


Big boys jealous I can scratch my back n they cant


----------



## WilsonR6

My bench never seems to improve

I've done 100kg for a 1rm a few times and 40kg a side on the smith for 2 reps once

Damn my genetically pathetic chest


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory

David93 said:


> Big boys jealous I can scratch my back n they cant


Negged


----------



## kev_1664

Just over 100kg for me on smith machine. ....


----------



## Oscars

150kg for 3 reps


----------



## benki11

120 x 12 on smith maschine


----------



## MattGriff

benki11 said:


> 120 x 12 on smith maschine


Doesn't count, smith machine is as it states a 'machine'.


----------



## need2bodybuild

140x2 and 150x1 as of 3 days ago


----------



## saxondale

75KG - body weight, dare not try any heavier, don`t know why - mental barrier


----------



## tomsquare

130kg - 10 times

140kg - 7 times

150kg - 2 times

160kg - 1 time

then shoulder injury and now trying to get back

will get there one day - just dont know when


----------



## tomsquare

tomsquare said:


> 130kg - 10 times
> 
> 140kg - 7 times
> 
> 150kg - 2 times
> 
> 160kg - 1 time
> 
> then shoulder injury and now trying to get back
> 
> will get there one day - just dont know when


forgot to add my body weight - 90kg


----------



## wezo

100kg for 20reps

140kg for 8 reps

160kg for 3 reps

Bodyweight 110kg


----------



## Guest

Always been a weak barbell bencher 

140kg x3 today was a pb.


----------



## L11

How do you guys build up to a 1 rep max? I've never tried it and I'm sick of people asking "how much can you bench" and me having to explain that I don't do less than 8 reps so I'm just gonna do it once and for all..


----------



## dirtymusket1

160kg 3 reps no spotter last monday


----------



## TimeForHeroes

A lame 85kg x 6

Never had a spotter but could maybe squeeze 90kg out for a couple of reps with someone there


----------



## biglbs

late Nov last year 5 x 180k and two weeks later 1 x 207k,did my target for year plus 7k.

This year by year end min 220k but want 230k if i can.


----------



## Gee Kay

it's not about how much you can lift (hate them questions always noobs that asks that), i guarantee you them people that just do 1 or 2 lift(s) of big weights never "CONTRACT" nor "RELAX" using good form! it's ok for a weightlifter but not for a bodybuilder


----------



## WilsonR6

100kg x 2

Best I've ever lifted, chest has always been my weakest area


----------



## huarache

100kg, can get 3 with a spot I reckon. I normally do 1 and struggle with the next so 3rd will need a spot


----------



## Freeby0

L11 said:


> How do you guys build up to a 1 rep max? I've never tried it and I'm sick of people asking "how much can you bench" and me having to explain that I don't do less than 8 reps so I'm just gonna do it once and for all..


Just bang out a quick warm up set with 40 or 50k ..somthing light i go for about 12 reps then just go for the max.


----------



## Freeby0

David93 said:


> No point lifting massive weights if you can't walk up the stairs without breaking a sweat


Your a spanner.


----------



## Mingster

It only counts if it's paused:whistling:


----------



## strongmanmatt

Well if your doing reps my understanding then it's not your 1rm is it.

A 1rm is purely the maximum amount you can lift on that lift.

Unless I am wrong:confused1:


----------



## Dan 45

Never done a 1rm, 100kg for maybe 4-5 so i'd hope I could do maybe 120k 1rep?

85kg Bodyweight


----------



## MattGriff

sckeane said:


> 100kg, can get 3 with a spot I reckon. I normally do 1 and struggle with the next so 3rd will need a spot


So you can get two then.


----------



## MattGriff

Gee Kay said:


> it's not about how much you can lift (hate them questions always noobs that asks that), i guarantee you them people that just do 1 or 2 lift(s) of big weights never "CONTRACT" nor "RELAX" using good form! it's ok for a weightlifter but not for a bodybuilder


I wager there are more competitive strength athletes on here than bodybuilders, so much like this thread it is about how much you can lift - and so is this thread so go bum Kai Green elsewhere in a contract and relax thread. :whistling:


----------



## Therealbigbear

210x2 with a detached left pec


----------



## zack amin

140kg for 3, 70kg bodyweight, im 80kg bodyweight now havent tested.


----------



## zack amin

Therealbigbear said:


> 210x2 with a detached left pec


lol, :cursing:


----------



## ClarkyBoy

Around 135kg if memory serves me right. Haven't tried for ages to see what my 1 rep max is.


----------



## Gee Kay

MattGriff said:


> I wager there are more competitive strength athletes on here than bodybuilders, so much like this thread it is about how much you can lift - and so is this thread so go bum Kai Green elsewhere in a contract and relax thread. :whistling:


Hahaha:lol:


----------



## Hayesy

105 (pb)


----------



## Snorbitz1uk

i can do 150kg x2 but thats on decline, havent flat benched for years.


----------



## LukeV

120kg for 3 sets of 5-6. Most i've done is 130kg x 5, but hurt my shoulder soon after. Too much of a big girl to try a 1rm, scared id break something.

Think im around 85kg at the mo


----------



## paulandabbi

Just started out properly have been training bits and bobs for years.

I have never 1 rep maxed but did 2 reps at 90kg when I was setting up my shed. I think I could do 120kg atleast. I have never tried a 1rm as I don't trust my spotter lol.


----------



## Mark Bradshaw

130kg for 6 reps, squeezing in an extra 7th rep on good days.


----------



## jonesboy

At 75kg bodyweight I use to bench 135kg for 2 reps.


----------



## loganator

140k for 12 , 160k for 6 , I dont do 1rm cos im a bodybuilder not a powerlifter and dont like to risk injury


----------



## Super_G

Not tried to flat BB bench in a few weeks now, I am lifting 85kg on the decline BB for 6x6 and that has been after 6x6 flat DB bench with the 40kgs.

I think I'd mabye push 95kgs on the barbell bench for reps now, will try it this week


----------



## huarache

Updated boom


----------



## yorkshire.lad

70kg (im 17)


----------



## Ricky12345

Happy as larry with bp so far repping 100 for reps and pb is 125 for 2 gonna go for 1 rep max in 2 weeks thanks to biglbs routen he told me its going really well


----------



## B4PJS

hackskii said:


> I love the fcuk out of this board.
> 
> For me it is my fav for knowing the lads.
> 
> I like putting my heart and soul into this board.
> 
> I feel like i have so many friends here.....
> 
> And no I am not post cycle.........I am just happy listening to some yanni....Tell's my age.........
> 
> In a world of disconnect I find heaven here..................
> 
> One of my favorite things actually.
> 
> Respect to the board...........
> 
> big time.....
> 
> Sorry had a few beers.........well and some shots of tequilla......... haaaaa haaaa.
> 
> Love you all realllllllllllly..........In my happiness......:beer1:
> 
> Thanks Paul G. for asking me to be a mod on this board over three years ago.
> 
> I never would have stayed otherwise.
> 
> I love this board......


**** hackskii, you were proper mashed!

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Board Express


----------



## Andy 67

Spawn of Haney said:


> Always been a weak barbell bencher
> 
> 140kg x3 today was a pb.


Wish I was that weak


----------



## Bear2012

I have always been a terrible bench presser! Only this year did I crack 100kg for 6 reps and now on 120kg for 6 reps which would be my final 5th set.

Incline is about 100kg for 6 reps again on the final set.

My shoulders just never feel comfortable when benching like the range of motion just is not suited to them.


----------



## B4PJS

Only up to 45kg 3x5. I workout at home on my own and have no spotter so never tested anything more. BTW I only weigh 58kg and have only benched properly for about 12 weeks total.


----------



## huarache

130kg x1

115x3


----------



## theBEAST2002

mrmasive said:


> 3 plates a side on the inc bench using olympic bar was my 1 rep max about 4 weeks ago
> 
> :lift:
> 
> lol


i've seen a guy at my gym the other day do that with 3 5kg plates each side lol


----------



## SickCurrent

140kg I rep max.

120kg for reps [8+]

Isn't this really bodyweigh dependant though?

Someone whos say 12st 7lbs benching 120kg [1.5 times their bodyweight] is a lot more impressive than someone 16st [101.6kg] benching 120kg

yes..?


----------



## Mingster

Amazing thread.

Over 2200 responses and about 10 video's... :huh:


----------



## saxondale

theBEAST2002 said:


> i've seen a guy at my gym the other day do that with 3 5kg plates each side lol


that was probably me.


----------



## theBEAST2002

saxondale said:


> that was probably me.


lol


----------



## Blakard

Used to do 145 for 8reps after 9month training.

After along time not training and now not training with a spotter. Im on about 80/85 at best one month back into training.

With a spotter I would easily rise rapidly to back over 100 but Im not a fan of looking like a idiot in the gym or dropping a ****load of metal on myself so not hitting potential or even close.


----------



## doubleh

I can bench about 150 at 100kg but I hate bb bench press, just feels uncomfy. Can press 60kg db


----------



## Fatstuff

Mingster said:


> Amazing thread.
> 
> Over 2200 responses and about 10 video's... :huh:


Lol


----------



## strongmanmatt

Quiet incredible.


----------



## huarache

I would love someone to video me doing 130kg

I want to be able to bench 160 and I'll be happy with that, but still keep Pursuing higher numbers lol


----------



## TheGift

180k is my 1 rep max ...


----------



## Paulo15_4

Benched 112.5Kg for 11. Was a happy chappy. Gives me a predicted 1RM of over 150Kg... Yet I failed 140Kg 2 weeks ago ;/


----------



## Skinniman

125kg 1rm, reps 110kg. Weigh in at 82kg so not bad but not great either. Onward and upwards.

Skinniman


----------



## MattGriff

Paulo15_4 said:


> Benched 112.5Kg for 11. Was a happy chappy. Gives me a predicted 1RM of over 150Kg... Yet I failed 140Kg 2 weeks ago ;/


Predicted one rep max means nothing!


----------



## Ally1981

220kg @ 230lbs dunno what i could max for one now at 200lbs


----------



## lickatsplit

I need to change mine to 150kg+


----------



## Kev1980

I've done 100kg once for 1.5 reps


----------



## BLUE(UK)

MattGriff said:


> Predicted one rep max means nothing!


I predict mine to be 192.5kg but it simply isn't, once I'm under that barbell, the bullsh1t really does stop.

150kg almost pulled my shoulders to where they shouldn't be. :-/


----------



## andyhuggins

Does it really matter how much you can press unless you are a strongman or powerlifting competitor. The judges in BB do not know the weights just the outcome.


----------



## Narwhalmadness

92.5kg at 70kg, is my PR after completing smolov jr


----------



## HammerHarris

Last summer before i did my shoulder in, and on the old superdrol i managed 10 x 140 and i was 83 kg. Now im 79 kg and can do 10 x 115 kg....on the way back !!


----------



## Polfa

200kg @106kg


----------



## Mingster

Just tp put this thread in perspective here are the current Commonwealth Bench Press records...

http://commonwealthpf.homestead.com/Records/CwealthRawBenchOnly260313.htm


----------



## kingdale

Mingster said:


> Just tp put this thread in perspective here are the current Commonwealth Bench Press records...
> 
> http://commonwealthpf.homestead.com/Records/CwealthRawBenchOnly260313.htm


It's funny how there is always a lot of people not that far off world records in threads like this from people that don't compete


----------



## bigtoe900

200kg 1rm off cycle, x 6 on cycle.

180kg x 6 reps off cycle


----------



## NAD-lad

My best comp PB for bench (paused) was 167.5kg at 124kg BW and drug-free

Since upped that to 182.5kg (again paused and drug free) but got stuck there. Hit it again a few times but even with a 1kg jump I've not managed to surpass it yet :confused1:

Aiming for 200kg though now so its all back to the grindstone!


----------



## Slater8486

Mingster said:


> Just tp put this thread in perspective here are the current Commonwealth Bench Press records...
> 
> http://commonwealthpf.homestead.com/Records/CwealthRawBenchOnly260313.htm


This is ace as I always seem to be either lacking on my bench or others lie as I see so many people with their bench weight then there deadlift weight is like 20kg more when to me it should be massively different. Like my bench I have done 1 rep max 120kg and this was at an exreme push but my deadlift I got last night 220kg 1 rep also, so the difference for me is massive! My squat is at 120kg but that is for 8 reps and haven't yet tried 1 rep max.


----------



## kingdale

Slater8486 said:


> This is ace as I always seem to be either lacking on my bench or others lie as I see so many people with their bench weight then there deadlift weight is like 20kg more when to me it should be massively different. .


Those people just dont usually train legs properly.


----------



## Mingster

Slater8486 said:


> This is ace as I always seem to be either lacking on my bench or others lie as I see so many people with their bench weight then there deadlift weight is like 20kg more when to me it should be massively different. Like my bench I have done 1 rep max 120kg and this was at an exreme push but my deadlift I got last night 220kg 1 rep also, so the difference for me is massive! My squat is at 120kg but that is for 8 reps and haven't yet tried 1 rep max.


A realistic balance between lifts would have a 150kg bencher squatting and deadlifting at least 250kg tbf. I'm always amazed how many people bench is in the same ballpark as their squats and deads...


----------



## Kimball

dinogoesrawr said:


> Does it include the bar or just the weights added to the bar?


I cant believe I'm answering this, And you're really not a troll?

Of course it's the total weight!


----------



## gazh

My best was 82.5 kg for 8 reps

My weight at time was 185lb /13stone


----------



## D.M.C

13 stone

90kg for 4

Im so f***ing weak on chest!!

Cant seem to build my chest like everything else!!


----------



## huarache

Mingster said:


> A realistic balance between lifts would have a 150kg bencher squatting and deadlifting at least 250kg tbf. I'm always amazed how many people bench is in the same ballpark as their squats and deads...


cause the world of lifters are turning into t shirt trainers


----------



## huarache

130 on a smith, for 1

120 on a rack, for 2

to sternum and back, none of that half arm crap


----------



## Duckbill

im a wuss


----------



## SimoBrah

My last max was 240lbs, but I think I am around 245-250lbs now (111kg) @78kg bodyweight


----------



## Dangerous20

Did 110 for five singles last week, had no one around at all to spot and didn't wna have to do the role of shame!

Not gna test for a while, wna get 120. It's in my sights!


----------



## Xelibrium

30kg each side ///hench.


----------



## Carbon-12

The answers in the pool overlap! Don't really think there are any maths teacher in here because otherwise they would have shot down the person that made the pool haha :gun_bandana:

But yeah, it's 50kg for me and that's including the 20kg bar


----------



## Stevoox

Never done 1rm max, after 2 years training am currently getting reps on 120kg


----------



## Ricky12345

120 for 5

130 for 3

140 for 1


----------



## Ricky12345

loganator said:


> 140k for 12 , 160k for 6 , I dont do 1rm cos im a bodybuilder not a powerlifter and dont like to risk injury


Nice lifts mate good going


----------



## estewart9698

140kg dead lift

105kg bench press

Never tried maxing out squats as I hate them but needs must lol


----------



## bobbydrake

I seriously need to improve my bench press! I've just got my deadlift up to 120kgs for 4 reps but my max bench is still only 60kgs. Even worse I pulled something in my shoulder on Friday doing a 52.5kg bench press and its really painful to put a t-shirt on and off  Anyone know what muscle I might have pulled in my shoulder - I can deadlift/squat with no problems but can't even lie on my right side in bed as it hurts my right shoulder too much.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

bobbydrake said:


> I seriously need to improve my bench press! I've just got my deadlift up to 120kgs for 4 reps but my max bench is still only 60kgs. Even worse I pulled something in my shoulder on Friday doing a 52.5kg bench press and its really painful to put a t-shirt on and off  Anyone know what muscle I might have pulled in my shoulder - I can deadlift/squat with no problems but can't even lie on my right side in bed as it hurts my right shoulder too much.


Rotator cuff? If so, get on youtube and try strengthening it once it feels ok ish.


----------



## bigchickenlover

Bench press? Hmm.. last week warmed up got to 1rp of 180 with belt and wrist wraps.. this week repped up to 140 for 8 reps again with belt n wraps.. Yea buddy!!!


----------



## NAD-lad

Managed a 187.5kg paused bench last Thursday; took me nearly 6months to get to that from 182.5kg :whistling:

Did it with Vulcan neoprene elbow sleeves (very little power in them; predominantly for support/warmth only and to save elbow pain) and my ATP wrist wraps 

Not bad for a all natural lifter (not for long though) :thumb:


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

Max is 75k for 6 - feel like it should be a lot higher than that :/

Deadlift is 120kg though which i'm happy with.

64k body weight and 6 months training.


----------



## H10dst

Got 120kg today for first time, lagging behind squats and Deads though.


----------



## Big_Al13

120 for 3 so far.

Gunning for 200 eventually. Might take a while and all natty though.


----------



## Destiny1

180 kg best bench

220 kg dead lift

I'm a **** squatter 180

That was me weighing in at 90 kg

Had a few issues with health but

Been back at gym 6 weeks back up

140 kg bench reps

200 dead lift

120 squat





 for the non believers of 90 kg doing a 180 bench for reps


----------



## Glais

105 bench was at 73 bodyweight


----------



## andyhuggins

60kg.


----------



## Elvis82

100kg x5 reps unspotted. Pretty average I guess


----------



## monetwothree

on my best day i can do 150kg once or twice but wouldn t be right putting that in the poll as i only have a best day once or twice a year :lol:


----------



## Darrenmac1988

170kg, will smash 180kg paused by the end of the year!


----------



## NAD-lad

5's at 140, 150, 160 and 167.5kg (these were killers and all TnG; the rest were all paused reps) tonight

Very happy with that; feels like my shoulders on the road to recovery at last

Although my incline is still sh1te :lol: Managed 10 reps with 100kg and 5 with 110kg :whistling:


----------



## NAD-lad

Darrenmac1988 said:


> 170kg, will smash 180kg paused by the end of the year!


Go for 182.5kg / 401lbs - It's a magical number :thumbup1:


----------



## skipper1987

140x5 decline bench


----------



## MRSTRONG

160 x 4 reps im a sh1t bencher .


----------



## funkdocta

LOOOOADZ!!


----------



## Darrenmac1988

NAD-lad said:


> Go for 182.5kg / 401lbs - It's a magical number :thumbup1:


I'll be happy when i'm at 500lbs!


----------



## NAD-lad

Darrenmac1988 said:


> I'll be happy when i'm at 500lbs!


Haha; like your thinking!


----------



## Denchh

Bench 110kg last week. I weigh 78kg


----------



## Nuts

Decline 130kG for 6 reps, incline 120kG for 4 reps immediately after the decline, flat bench hate them! :thumb:


----------



## NAD-lad

I really solid double at 170kg paused last night; very long pauses too (close to 4 seconds) so very happy with my progress

Going to stay away from heavy doubles and singles for a good 3-4 weeks and get some solid rep sessions banged out in order to make further progress and take advantage of my current training


----------



## deeconfrost

i will say i saw a dude yesterday bench 180kg for 2 reps!! this


----------



## theonlyjosh

80kg+ bar weight for 8 reps on flat bench.


----------



## sprock

at my peak this summer i benched 165kg for 3

deadlift 260kg for single

230kg squat for 2

i was 16.9 for it now cutting down so not going as loew in reps but i'll build it back up i hope


----------



## infernal0988

At the end of my cycling i trained with 120 kg for 10 reps so i dont really know how much my max is really cause iv never tried.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

infernal0988 said:


> At the end of my cycling i trained with 120 kg for 10 reps so i dont really know how much my max is really cause iv never tried.


That's like me going into the strongman section and saying I lift 120kg OHP on a bar when they're asking how much can one log press.

Or saying that you could Thai box because you've done non contact Karate.


----------



## infernal0988

BLUE(UK) said:


> That's like me going into the strongman section and saying I lift 120kg OHP on a bar when they're asking how much can one log press.
> 
> Or saying that you could Thai box because you've done non contact Karate.


Okey...... ? :confused1: Well iv done full contact Thai boxing & kick boxing so  Oh & my point was i dont know how much press ONCE cause iv never tried it. Seems pointless to me just a ego feed imo.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

infernal0988 said:


> Okey...... ? :confused1: Well iv done full contact Thai boxing & kick boxing so  Oh & my point was i dont know how much press ONCE cause iv never tried it. Seems pointless to me just a ego feed imo.


But you're in the strength and power section, where people discuss their strength and power and as such will often do far less reps than 10. In here, for ten reps you get as Breda would say "fuks given = 0".


----------



## kirkp

benched 120 kg got 8 reps and very pleased with it. and it can only get better


----------



## dbaird

i just use dumbbells, 42kg x 8

44kg x 5

so not sure how that equated to a barbell bench press.


----------



## Chris86

140kg for 5 reps tonight after 3 sets of 5 at 130kg even got one set at 130 after it then 50kg DBS on the incline for sets


----------



## Dan326

Been doing 100kg for 6-8 reps the last couple of weeks.

Did 113kg for 4 today but needed a little help from my spotter on the last 1.

Pleased with that, only been using a barbell for about 5-6 weeks now


----------



## Nytol

I can't remember what I last posted in here, but while I was away I did, (in different sessions)

227.5kg x 1

215kg x 2

200kg x 5

All raw, no shirt, just wrist wraps, at a bodyweight of about 105kg.

Now I have an impinged shoulder from being stupid and can't bench at all 

Training was flying at the time, I was a week away from 230kg which I was very confident about, and truly believed I had 240kg in me.

If my friend recovers well from his surgery for a similar problem, then I'll have it done and maybe get those lifts in the not too distant future.


----------



## bail

Recent is 210 flat next time flat bench is in programme gonna take that to 220

180 incline smith for 6-7 rest pause 11

And 140 for 14


----------



## suliktribal

Stuck on 160 :confused1:


----------



## Nytol

John Andrew said:


> 155 kgs in comp, with shirt at 78 kgs bodyweight! That was age 50, now I am 58, 150 kgs. max this year no shirt, and 20 to 25 reps at 100 kgs. I want to do 200kg with shirt at age 60 for world masters! Body weight now is 100kgs. Regards, John


That is superb 

A friend of mine I used to grapple with pulled a 550lbs Deadlift on his 60th Birthday, which was a new PB.

I know guys who have gotten over 100kg from a shirt so I am confident you will achieve your goal.


----------



## BobbyH

Pushed out 140kg's for 3 sets of 3 a few month back, only weighing 75kg.

Quite a way off that atm though training and diet has gone to sh*t


----------



## Nytol

BobbyH said:


> Pushed out 140kg's for 3 sets of 3 a few month back, only weighing 75kg.
> 
> Quite a way off that atm though training and diet has gone to sh*t


A double bodyweight raw bench press is a rare thing!


----------



## GPRIM

You are all beasts... 

140kg x 1 for me at 105kg body weight. Although I very rarely try 1rm for bench


----------



## Mingster

Nytol said:


> That is superb
> 
> A friend of mine I used to grapple with pulled a 550lbs Deadlift on his 60th Birthday, which was a new PB.
> 
> I know guys who have gotten over 100kg from a shirt so I am confident you will achieve your goal.


Looking for a 200kg equipped bench from my next round of training. I'm only getting 20kg from the shirt atm so need to get used to the equipment more than anything. 190 is current max, 170 raw. Done more in my youth lol but I'm in the over 50's now


----------



## Nytol

Mingster said:


> Looking for a 200kg equipped bench from my next round of training. I'm only getting 20kg from the shirt atm so need to get used to the equipment more than anything. 190 is current max, 170 raw. Done more in my youth lol but I'm in the over 50's now


Shirts are nasty things 

I tried one once, I'd benched 220 raw in the gym, so thought I'd have a play with a shirt before a comp.

I ended up losing so much strength p1ssing about trying to get the weight to touch, that I only benched 200kg in the comp, in the shirt! :lol:

That was a Titan Fury I think, but I did buy a Katana when they came out, but never once used it.

Best of luck mate :beer:


----------



## Mingster

Nytol said:


> Shirts are nasty things
> 
> I tried one once, I'd benched 220 raw in the gym, so thought I'd have a play with a shirt before a comp.
> 
> I ended up losing so much strength p1ssing about trying to get the weight to touch, that I only benched 200kg in the comp, in the shirt! :lol:
> 
> That was a Titan Fury I think, but I did buy a Katana when they came out, but never once used it.
> 
> Best of luck mate :beer:


Yep. I lost weight on my press when I first started with a shirt. Getting there slowly now I hope


----------



## *Ryan*

Whats your guys methods of getting past plateaus? im currently stuck on 70kg, would you do less reps and build up?


----------



## 2004mark

*Ryan* said:


> Whats your guys methods of getting past plateaus? im currently stuck on 70kg, would you do less reps and build up?


Continuous progression. So if you're not progressing on what you're doing do something different that will let you progress. Could be adjusting your rep range, could be using db's or dips for a bit.


----------



## Nytol

*Ryan* said:


> Whats your guys methods of getting past plateaus? im currently stuck on 70kg, would you do less reps and build up?


If you are 'plateaued' at 70kg, I would guess there is something very wrong with your overall training program.


----------



## Mingster

*Ryan* said:


> Whats your guys methods of getting past plateaus? im currently stuck on 70kg, would you do less reps and build up?


Drop back to 80% and build back up.

Firstly, however, it would be a good plan to check your set up. If you get your body positioned correctly, your grip correctly spaced, and lower the bar to the correct area you should add considerably to you lift without the need to get any stronger.


----------



## *Ryan*

2004mark said:


> Continuous progression. So if you're not progressing on what you're doing do something different that will let you progress. Could be adjusting your rep range, could be using db's or dips for a bit.


Sounds like a straight forward idea cheers, currently on 26kg dumbells so can see me progressing on them then will switch back to bench


----------



## Major Eyeswater

My lifetime PB is a single with 125k about 20 years ago.

Recent best was on Wednesday - 105k for 8 reps.


----------



## *Ryan*

Mingster said:


> Drop back to 80% and build back up.
> 
> Firstly, however, it would be a good plan to check your set up. If you get your body positioned correctly, your grip correctly spaced, and lower the bar to the correct area you should add considerably to you lift without the need to get any stronger.


This is something ill check, especially the positioning of my body of the bench, I have a rack with the stoppers at the right height at my chest to avoid any accidents


----------



## Mingster

*Ryan* said:


> This is something ill check, especially the positioning of my body of the bench, I have a rack with the stoppers at the right height at my chest to avoid any accidents


Watch this...http://train.elitefts.com/instructional/so-you-think-you-can-bench-parts1-7/


----------



## marknorthumbria

i tore my peck flat benching with incorrect form a fews ago, causes pain now, and also causes a mental block to go for it on the barbell

dumbells on the other hand i can whack 70kgx15 incline


----------



## bigchickenlover

Have one or two rotator cuff issues at the moment in the left shoulder being worked on, although I managed to get 130kg on de cline bench last chest session with a bit mre therapy and a lot more ice I should be able to get back to me usual.. 150+kg.. Will never flat bench again tho as that is where all problems started!!


----------



## biglbs

210k as part of biglbs drop set(30 reps in all)Not done just a single for ages now,don't want injuries tbh


----------



## Chris86

140kg for 3 sets of 5 the other night did 2 sets of 130 before this


----------



## latsius

is this spotted or clean rep? lol


----------



## latsius

bigchickenlover said:


> Have one or two rotator cuff issues at the moment in the left shoulder being worked on, although I managed to get 130kg on de cline bench last chest session with a bit mre therapy and a lot more ice I should be able to get back to me usual.. 150+kg.. Will never flat bench again tho as that is where all problems started!!


totally agree. the bench is where alot of cuff and shoulder issues are brought about. need to promote better form in gyms nationwide !


----------



## AestheticManlet

Sadly I'm nowhere near most of you, although made good progress; starting out benching about 40kg, now I'm at about 80 for 8 reps, so possibly 85 for a few lol.


----------



## Machine1983

2ook for 1 on a good day


----------



## Stephen9069

Done 200kg (TnG) about 2-3 weeks ago and done 180kg paused a week before that it's on the first page of my training journal.


----------



## jo3y

1st bench pres i did done 70kg for 5reps of 2sets n now push 120kg 12,10,8,5,5. done 5reps of 155kg


----------



## expnoob

Ok I'm new here so don't laught to hard . I bench about 80k for reps . Is everyone on here a body builder or a power lifter ?

I prefer to mix my training up ( gets ready for abuse ) am I the only cross fit / boxer on here ? Or am I the skinny one of the group at 85k ?


----------



## jo3y

expnoob said:


> Ok I'm new here so don't laught to hard . I bench about 80k for reps . Is everyone on here a body builder or a power lifter ?
> 
> I prefer to mix my training up ( gets ready for abuse ) am I the only cross fit / boxer on here ? Or am I the skinny one of the group at 85k ?


Their will be people of all shapes and sizes on era my friend


----------



## Nickthegreek

Broke my PB today 120 kg for 5 reps and 140 kg for two! Well chuffed! :thumb:


----------



## ItsaSecret

140x6/150x3/ close, narrow & wide grip

160x1 wide grip, will bench 160 narrow today.


----------



## dm8dd

14 stone 4 ( about 90Kgs ) and managed 180KG for a single with good controlled form, no elbow straps or anything; natural to boot at the time ( have used gear once or twice since )

Can't do that now mind having taken many years off and age / motivation / consistency being the problem now......


----------



## dm8dd

Ross1991 said:


> Sadly I'm nowhere near most of you, although made good progress; starting out benching about 40kg, now I'm at about 80 for 8 reps, so possibly 85 for a few lol.


great progress, should be able to double that still with consistency.


----------



## cudsyaj

Started a few years back on 40, maybe 50, knocking out 115-20 for 8-10 these days.

For anyone wanting to progress it's just about being consistent imo


----------



## bail

Got 170 x 9 yesterday 10 after pause

And 180 x 5/6

Haven't tried a single, my aim is long term 220 x 10


----------



## Dan94

70KG atm


----------



## benki11

bail said:


> Got 170 x 9 yesterday 10 after pause
> 
> And 180 x 5/6
> 
> Haven't tried a single, my aim is long term 220 x 10


Woow what s your weight ?

I just done 10x130 kg with 92 kg (myself) and fell very happy!!


----------



## Handsofstone

Started at 40kg back in May when i started lifting again while having a break from boxing and now im hitting 80kg its not amazing but progressing little by little so im happy with that.


----------



## mic8310

Just hit 60kg. Goes up each time so I'm not complaining (yet)


----------



## BlackenedSky

115kgx3, no straps, at 16 years old. Want to hit 145kgx3 by summer this year.


----------



## Jesus H. Christ

BlackenedSky said:


> 115kgx3, no straps, at 16 years old. Want to hit 145kgx3 by summer this year.


No straps? I do it with no construction helmet. Beat that.


----------



## BlackenedSky

dammit hahaha, meant wraps, my bad


----------



## Jesus H. Christ

BlackenedSky said:


> dammit hahaha, meant wraps, my bad


Haha, that makes more sense.


----------



## Pain2Gain

I'm NOT a weightlifter so it's irrelevant


----------



## sauliuhas

bail said:


> Got 170 x 9 yesterday 10 after pause
> 
> And 180 x 5/6
> 
> Haven't tried a single, my aim is long term 220 x 10


About the same atm


----------



## besa

Re: How much can you lift: Bench Press

Originally Posted by besa

140kg for 2 to 3

hope to get 150kg x 5 end of this year.

Its been bout 10 months now since my post on this thread,and the update is

175 kg x1

150 kg x4,5th one was spoted.

currently on cycle so hope there's more to come



besa said:


> so long ago deffo went forward then backwards going forward again.


----------



## gearchange

My best ever for one rep is 180k at under 90k body weight I usually do 140 for 8 160 for 4.I was going to try for the British over 45.s record but unfortunately have been ill and dropped to 82k..I will do my best to get back up but I will be 50 next year and atm can only lift 120k for 8


----------



## TheOne1983

I can do 210 on close grip, dont do wide grip anymore as it was just giving my shoulders grief


----------



## rocky dennis

Since when do English people use the phrase, 'you wuss' ?? This is an English site,yes?? UKM?

Under 25kg= 'you wuss'- whoever used more Americanisms instead of their own language is the true wuss LOL-LOL!!


----------



## TheOne1983

Were all american now, we just dont know it yet


----------



## benki11

150 x 5 95 kg weight


----------



## rolando

Best is 165kg but that was a number of years ago, it was stupid really as I was just trying to better one of the lads from work, probably looked bloody awful and fvcked my wrist in the process. Struggling to pass 140kg at the moment.


----------



## scruffy

45KG is the most i've managed, 8 reps in the last set of 3! but then i've only just started really


----------



## SwAn1

125KG X 2


----------



## andyhuggins

I do not care. I am a BB not a weight lifter.


----------



## Jesus H. Christ

andyhuggins said:


> I do not care. I am a BB not a weight lifter.


That's it, bro, don't take no shit!


----------



## andyhuggins

Jesus H. Christ said:


> That's it, bro, don't take no shit!


What **** am I taking if I don't care less?


----------



## Jesus H. Christ

andyhuggins said:


> What **** am I taking if I don't care less?


Not sure, bro, but the important thing is that you came into a thread asking about bench press numbers, and you made it clear that you don't care about it. In short, you greatly enhanced the whole thread a thousandfold (if not more).


----------



## MarcJ

145kg 5 reps. Will have to get my vids up


----------



## need2bodybuild

160 x 3


----------



## Mingster

MarcJ said:


> 145kg 5 reps. Will have to get my vids up


Great idea. You'll be in the minority though. Lots of shy members when it comes to videoing lifts...


----------



## MarcJ

Mingster said:


> Great idea. You'll be in the minority though. Lots of shy members when it comes to videoing lifts...


Shame really. Would make for better motivation IMO


----------



## Taffy70

20kg each side 4 reps


----------



## Zann

80kg 5x5


----------



## MrGRoberts

1 rep max is 160kg.


----------



## kuju

I don't see an option for "Pencil case"


----------



## Ross S

120 kg for 4 is the best I've done but I rarely attempt it and concentrate more on volume!


----------



## as_94

hi new to this, cant seem to find the post new thread option im in dire need of help for my training regime. Been gyming now to 2 years and gains have been very slow haven't touched any supplements other that cycling creatine for about a year on and off. Please help


----------



## Mingster

as_94 said:


> hi new to this, cant seem to find the post new thread option im in dire need of help for my training regime. Been gyming now to 2 years and gains have been very slow haven't touched any supplements other that cycling creatine for about a year on and off. Please help


Go to the section that you wish to post in. Click on the green 'Post New Thread' button in the top left hand corner of the screen and crack on.

Bear in mind that your thread might not appear immediately as it may well go through a moderation phase first as you are a new member...


----------



## RugbyLad

I only just got up to 100kg for reps and am pretty chuffed


----------



## Bataz

I'm absolutely disgusted with my bench. Always struggled with it, I'm approx 95kg and my 1rm is 95kg. I've made many attempts at 100kg but can never get it past half way. Always fail.


----------



## micky12

best is 100kg for 3 , that was about 4-5 yrs ago, then had a serous hand injury which stopped me for 3 yrs , then working away , but been back training past yr and getting 70kg for 6=7 once i get to 10 reps ill up the weight and start again till i hit 10 reps , its the way iv always trained .


----------



## Zann

Did 82.5 kg 5x5 again today....my bench progress is so slow....trying to be patient and work on my OH press to help. The day I rep 100 kg I'll be a very, very happy man.


----------



## gymaddict233

I weigh 82kg bench 120 1rm and 100 for 7 happy with that


----------



## EpicSquats

90kg 1RM last time I tried.


----------



## ConstantCut

Honestly...

60kg flat

50kg incline

h34r:


----------



## Dai the drive

110kg for 3 reps - not too bad for a bloke with not much more than scar tissue and metal for a shoulder.


----------



## stone14

120kgx9 yesterday, on my 1rm Calculator that puts me around 154kg 1rm


----------



## deputydog

110kgx2 and i weight 78kg natty thats after 3 sets for reps before will try just one lift next week and post again.


----------



## IGotTekkers

I can barely lift the bar. Not because im weak, but because i cannot make it go up and down in a straight line, it wails about all over the fecking place. So only dumbells and smith for me


----------



## dt36

This thread sounds like the Security Guard that came up to me at the checkout last week.

My classic reply was :

"Bro, I don't even lift".

Don't think he got irony of my reply though.


----------



## stone14

dt36 said:


> This thread sounds like the Security Guard that came up to me at the checkout last week.
> 
> My classic reply was :
> 
> "Bro, I don't even lift".
> 
> Don't think he got irony of my reply though.


I hate it when non gym users say 'what do you lift or how much do you lift' and a say, lift what? Like name the [email protected] lift ffs and I might know what your on about!

And it doesn't matter what weight you say because there still clueless to what it means if its good or weak.


----------



## dt36

stone14 said:


> I hate it when non gym users say 'what do you lift or how much do you lift' and a say, lift what? Like name the [email protected] lift ffs and I might know what your on about!
> 
> And it doesn't matter what weight you say because there still clueless to what it means if its good or weak.


Bang on there Mate. And if you do give them a figure, their mate lifts double that and he's twice the size of you.

"what, he's 30 stone and 11 foot tall? "


----------



## Noodles1976

180kg or a little more...got nearly 40 reps out of 100kg though which I was very happy with..100% natural...pity I'm old!


----------



## Mingster

Noodles1976 said:


> 180kg or a little more...got nearly 40 reps out of 100kg though which I was very happy with..100% natural...pity I'm old!


Do you compete? You could have a UK record with that bench in the masters.


----------



## Noodles1976

Mingster said:


> Do you compete? You could have a UK record with that bench in the masters.


The record in drug free powerlifting are more I'm afraid...I feel great though!


----------



## Mingster

Noodles1976 said:


> The record in drug free powerlifting are more I'm afraid...I feel great though!


GBPF record is 155kg in the M2's @ 120kg and 162.5kg at 120kg+.


----------



## Noodles1976

I'm in Belfast and there is an Irish guy over 40 benching 300kg..Dave fitzhenry


----------



## M31

Noodles1976 said:


> I'm in Belfast and there is an Irish guy over 40 benching 300kg..Dave fitzhenry


natural? i find that very hard to believe, thats amazing even assisted.


----------



## Noodles1976

M31 said:


> natural? i find that very hard to believe, thats amazing even assisted.


He is frequently tested


----------



## Mingster

Noodles1976 said:


> I'm in Belfast and there is an Irish guy over 40 benching 300kg..Dave fitzhenry


Yes, but that is lifting in the 145kg+ category. And over 40 isn't old

And isn't that equipped?

http://www.bdfpa.co.uk/records/2)WDFPF%20Bench%20UN.pdf

http://www.bdfpa.co.uk/records/5)WDFPF%20Bench%20EQ.pdf


----------



## Noodles1976

Mingster said:


> Yes, but that is lifting in the 145kg+ category. And over 40 isn't old
> 
> And isn't that equipped?
> 
> http://www.bdfpa.co.uk/records/2)WDFPF%20Bench%20UN.pdf
> 
> http://www.bdfpa.co.uk/records/5)WDFPF%20Bench%20EQ.pdf


There is hope for me yet, thanks Bud!


----------



## Kristina

...not that I have the SLIGHTEST on any of you guys but currently on 70k with my next goal of 80 in the next month, fingers crossed. I weigh about 65k, 5'8" - it's getting there at least...


----------



## Boshlop

gave it a little while to make sure it wasnt a fluke but 135-140 for 3-4 reps seems pretty standard now. hoping to press everything in the little gym i use (up to 158k) for 2 reps in a few month time, just find it funny if some one asks what can you lift here, "everything on everything"


----------



## eezy1

kristina said:


> ...not that I have the SLIGHTEST on any of you guys but currently on 70k with my next goal of 80 in the next month, fingers crossed. I weigh about 65k, 5'8" - it's getting there at least...


ur a bit of a badass aint you :laugh:


----------



## mat81

well i should have waited

voted 50kilo a while back but upto 90k now


----------



## miguelmolez

Got 110 up today. New PB.


----------



## Mclovin147

Some big numbers in here fellas!

I'm only pushing 60K for sets of 7 (Only weigh 64KG lol)

Looking to jump to 65 for 7 this week.

Aiming for the 100K group this year! (Realistic without AAS?)

Usually don't have a spotter though, so stick with DB press primarily


----------



## skipper1987

Decline barbell bench 140kgx8 flat bench 130kg x3


----------



## Scottyuk

I pushed 120kg for 2 on Thursday. PB for me so really pleased.


----------



## Scottyuk

^ flat bench @ 80kg


----------



## Quinn92

Got 140kg x 3 this week, was pleased with it. Been focusing on incline Dbs recently and it has helped my strength. Hoping to hit 160 in a couple months

I know it isn't a good lift taking my bodyweight into account, but I've always been weak and it's still a milestone. Please don't **** on my chips :lol:


----------



## Bulldozer

I bench press 300kg for reps, have 26 inch arms and a 12 inch Johnson.

Gotta love the internet :whistling:


----------



## Jesus H. Christ

Bulldozer said:


> I bench press 300kg for reps, have 26 inch arms and a 12 inch Johnson.
> 
> Gotta love the internet :whistling:


Sounds legit.

Me, too, except for me all those measurements and stats are quite a bit more impressive. I have videos, but can't post them now because they're on my other computer, which I can't access now of course because it's at, um, work. Yeah, that's it.


----------



## FelonE1

85kg flat bench for reps.Always struggle to get my bench up.Weak I know


----------



## brick top

105 for 3. Only been back training for 5-6 months. Switching to 531 for Bench Press and Press now so hopefully get that up.


----------



## liam0810

last two weeks i've done 180 x 3, so tonight i'm going to try 190 x 1 which will be a PB. Decline though i can get 200 x 3


----------



## Guest

75kg for 15 reps. only started training again 5 weeks ago though. I have dun 120kg for 3 in the past at 79kg body weight.


----------



## gaz90

managed to get 120kg for 4reps today @ 80kg. had wrist surgery in december, but strength seems to be coming back nicely.


----------



## Guest

Been training 8 weeks now (after a 10 year lay off). Haven't done a 1 rep max till tonight . . . . . . . 104kg for 2 reps on my own (so didn't risk going 108kg).

Not a lot for you guys I know, but im well chuffed if im honest WOOOHOOOO!

Still life in this 40 year old yet lol. Aiming for 110 now.


----------



## FelonE1

Got 90kg for 5 reps today,buzzing.PB for me


----------



## Guest

FelonE said:


> Got 90kg for 5 reps today,buzzing.PB for me


^^^ go away, I want some credit ^^^

ps, well dun Felon :beer: .

pps, thanks for the like Felon (only just noticed it :whistling: ) mi bad ?


----------



## B-rad

Managed to get 115kg for one rep @ 72kg, quite happy with that


----------



## Guest

Managed 110kg for one rep today and 102kg for 5. Im coming for ya big boys :lol: . Oh at 13st7lb body weight.


----------



## FelonE1

Mines upped from 80kg to 95kg now.Maybe more on Monday


----------



## spikedmini

50kg dumbells each side for 12 reps controlled


----------



## Guest

spikedmini said:


> 50kg dumbells each side for 12 reps controlled


Awesome. I can only manage to get 35kg up their, cuz I cant curl any more than that . . . . the woe of training alone.


----------



## spikedmini

dallas said:


> Awesome. I can only manage to get 35kg up their, cuz I cant curl any more than that . . . . the woe of training alone.


Your just getting back into the swing of things so 35 is still decent considering


----------



## mattyhunt

Usually db press but been on the bench recently i manage to do a pyramid of 8-5-3-1-3-5-8 of 60-80-90-100-90-80-60

The one rep of 100kg could be cleaner. But hopefully start improving

Weighing 12st


----------



## FelonE1

mattyhunt said:


> Usually db press but been on the bench recently i manage to do a pyramid of 8-5-3-1-3-5-8 of 60-80-90-100-90-80-60
> 
> The one rep of 100kg could be cleaner. But hopefully start improving
> 
> Weighing 12st


That's good mate


----------



## brick top

Tested a paused 1rm yesterday, using powerlifting commands. Only been in the gym since January, managed 107.5kg, missed 110kg by a whisker, pretty confident I'd get it fresh as this was after working sets on the bench, something to go for after another cycle of 531 though. I was expecting better to be honest as I usually rep 105 for a triple, the pause is humbling though on the first time doing it. Currently weighting 13stone at 5'10.

Hoping to get my numbers up and compete in a full meet next year.


----------



## SwAn1

Did my first training session in 10 months the other day and I could only strict OHP 45kg for 15 LMFAO. I reckon I could probably only bench 60kg for 10. 6 weeks on tren/mast/test and I could be back to where I was I reckon benching 125kg for 2


----------



## husaberg

135 for 8 good reps , no idea what i could do for a single possibly the 150, as soon as i can do 9 or 10 with a wieght i put a little more on and never really go below 5


----------



## FelonE1

100kg for 4 now,buzzing


----------



## GGLynch89

for reps: 100kg+

for 1rep: 150KG+ 170 to be specific. I seen a guy press 230 the other day I was just like WTF! how. he did have arms shorter than a T-Rex though wider than a ****ing bus aswell


----------



## RGN

100kg for 5 clean reps, at 80kg bodyweight.


----------



## B-rad

115kg one rep @ 72kg happy with that lol


----------



## seandog69

110kg for 5 clean reps, last one got an assist bah


----------



## simonthepieman

Did 100 x 5x5 off cycle in Saturday. Suprised myself as I haven't flat benched in ages 145 x 1 is my pb


----------



## Fortunatus

6 x 130kg at 85kg no spotting, any higher I need someone to balance the bar and be ready before I prolapse myself


----------



## Andy0902

100kg 1RM unassited. Really can't seem to get this any higher either?


----------



## FlunkyTurtle

havent done a flat bench max in quite a while,

Did decline the other day for 90 for 3.

might do chest tonight and see what i can smash.

i've done bumbells on 40's for reps and the last time i did flat i think i maxed out on like 90/95 for 2


----------



## TheBigD

I've never been a huge fan of the bench press due to long arms but getting there slowly 

My PB in competition lifts was 172.5kg but I've recently managed a 192.5kg paused rep in the gym and looking to break 200kg ASAP (fingers crossed my elbows hold out)! 

Ive hammered out 10 reps with 160kg and narrow-grip benched 180kg for a double

Im also partial to the 150lb dumbbells too...


----------



## night06

9 x 110 Kg around 145-150 kg 1MR


----------



## will-uk

3 Sets of 10 100kg

1RM 140kg... Stuck :lol:


----------



## stevieboy100

Merkleman said:


> 50KG 8 reps, pls laugh?


I laughed bud cheers :thumb:

switch ur training to 5x5 , then 3x5 , then triples u will find urself benching 100k in no time


----------



## husaberg

managed a good clean 6 with 140 last chest day..not sure what my one rep would be


----------



## armor king

I can lift with plates on each side


----------



## bail

180 x 10 current best


----------



## TheBigD

Managed 182.5kg for 4 slow and long paused reps the other day. VERY happy with that seeing as I'm suffering from an impinged nerve in my left shoulder/neck!

I did have my Strengthshop elbow sleeves on and wrist-wraps but they were still solid reps


----------



## TheBigD

bail said:


> 180 x 10 current best


KG's or lbs?!

If it's KG's then that's mightily impressive!


----------



## Im-Bald-Ok

Just into the 50-75kg bracket now with 12 reps of 50kg this morning. :rockon:

Not as much as most of you guys but progress is progress.


----------



## aman_21

2 plates


----------



## night06

155 kg is my 1mr atm


----------



## TheBigD

Scored a nice PB yesterday on NG bench; 4 x 172.5kg for paused reps too...

Shoulders are sore this morning though  Think the pauses were unnecessary but still; it's a nice PB


----------



## Guest

TheBigD said:


> Scored a nice PB yesterday on NG bench; 4 x 172.5kg for paused reps too...
> 
> Shoulders are sore this morning though  Think the pauses were unnecessary but still; it's a nice PB


COOL! :thumb:


----------



## TheBigD

Not really, I'm in agony today unfortunately. Left shoulders is really uncomfortable, I'm struggling to put stuff away in cupboards etc... Will hammer some ibuprofen and see if that calms it down


----------



## amy_robin

Im gunna put the lowest number on here.....but I am a girly my pb is only 50kg


----------



## T100

amy_robin said:


> Im gunna put the lowest number on here.....but I am a girly my pb is only 50kg


That's a good lift Amy? Some of the guys at my gym done hit that and that's the truth


----------



## amy_robin

T100 said:


> That's a good lift Amy? Some of the guys at my gym done hit that and that's the truth


Thankyou....im really crap at it.....I just struggle to get it low enough to get a full rep my back and legs are my strongest points


----------



## sneeky_dave

amy_robin said:


> Im gunna put the lowest number on here.....but I am a girly my pb is only 50kg


Shiit I started off on 40kg


----------



## amy_robin

sneeky_dave said:


> Shiit I started off on 40kg


I know im crap aint I....I started at the bar which is olympic plus 2 10 plates


----------



## T100

amy_robin said:


> Thankyou....im really crap at it.....I just struggle to get it low enough to get a full rep my back and legs are my strongest points


If that's your weakest point what's your lifts on back and legs


----------



## Sim0x

100kg x 8 reps x 3 sets so far, but getting slowly better.


----------



## Prophecy

My 1 rep max is 100 from years ago and now I'm lifting 60kg again. My girlfriend can't even manage the bar though so she makes me feel better.


----------



## Uk86

Does the smith machine count for this poll?

I did 50kg for 6 reps x 5 sets on the smith machine today, which is quite feeble given my body weight but I'm quite pleased given I haven't worked out with weights in a long time.


----------



## sneeky_dave

Uk86 said:


> Does the smith machine count for this poll?
> 
> I did 50kg for 6 reps x 5 sets on the smith machine today, which is quite feeble given my body weight but I'm quite pleased given I haven't worked out with weights in a long time.


Just use a flat bench mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

Hit 160 for 2 clean and 1 assisted on decline bench last week.

Hit [email protected] two weeks before just to see what I could do. Was very surprised


----------



## Varg

Doing 55kg at the moment, working back up.

It's never been a strong lift for me - previous 1RM was 75kg.

Never seen anybody else in my gym benching more than about 40kg, most often it's 25-30kg, not sure why they look more than capable.


----------



## Kristina

Pretty happy with my latest best; 80kg for 3 with a spot but 70k for reps.

My pause rep weight is at 60k for 12-15 pause reps.

Getting a tiny bit closer to 100k hah that would he SO amazing!


----------



## gaz90

kristina said:


> Pretty happy with my latest best; 80kg for 3 with a spot but 70k for reps.
> 
> My pause rep weight is at 60k for 12-15 pause reps.
> 
> Getting a tiny bit closer to 100k hah that would he SO amazing!


damn thats impressive, well done

video if possible :thumb:


----------



## gymspaz

140kg x 1

100kg x 12


----------



## Kristina

gaz90 said:


> damn thats impressive, well done
> 
> video if possible :thumb:


Thanks!

Ahh yes good idea actually; haven't done a video in ages, I'll try to get something shot soon.


----------



## sneeky_dave

kristina said:


> Pretty happy with my latest best; 80kg for 3 with a spot but 70k for reps.
> 
> My pause rep weight is at 60k for 12-15 pause reps.
> 
> Getting a tiny bit closer to 100k hah that would he SO amazing!


Bishes be benching more than my mate. Impressive lifts


----------



## Varg

gettingthere88 said:


> 205kg benchpress


Impressive.

Video?


----------



## james1976

141kg touch and go. 80kg body weight


----------



## night06

165kg 1mr


----------



## sneeky_dave

Wrong thread


----------



## gearchange

50 year old wrestles a 180k at 89k BW






Told you I could do it .


----------



## Mingster

53 year old wrestles 190kg:whistling:


----------



## gearchange

Mingster said:


> 53 year old wrestles 190kg:whistling:


Hahaha ,You had to take my glory away lol,I better put on a few stone and try again :tt2:


----------



## Thomasfreddy

120kg 2 reps Stuck at that

Just can't go heavier


----------



## The Sweeney

95kg for 3 x 5 @ 95kgBW

Only been lifting since April


----------



## The Sweeney

TommyBananas said:


> That's pretty fast progress bud, well done


Thanks fella, it's the only thing I can do well, although I'm now only creeping up half a kg a time on fractionals.

To put it into perspective, my sh1tty squat is still only 72.5kg -There's Lego men with better squat form :lol:


----------



## Varg

Varg said:


> Doing 55kg at the moment, working back up.


Did 65kg today which is an all time PB although not amazing I know.

Still, onwards and upwards hopefully!


----------



## RalphWiggum

> 130kg at the mo 3 x 8 No spotter. Full range of movement.
> 
> Dunno what my single max is, I don't ego lift lol


Pipe down, it's called Powerlifting.


----------



## gettingthere88

200kg x 2

205kg x 1


----------



## EpicSquats

gettingthere88 said:


> 200kg x 2
> 
> 205kg x 1


Very strong lifts there mate. Any chance of a video, I'd like to see that.


----------



## gettingthere88

EpicSquats said:


> Very strong lifts there mate. Any chance of a video, I'd like to see that.


how can i show you mate? rarely come on here


----------



## EpicSquats

gettingthere88 said:


> how can i show you mate? rarely come on here


Post a video.


----------



## gettingthere88

EpicSquats said:


> Post a video.


i dont have it on my computer pal


----------



## UkWardy

100 x2

105 x1


----------



## Major Eyeswater

I've got a goal to hit 300lb (136kg) for a triple by my birthday in July.

I got 8 reps with 120kg last week. Going to keep adding 1 or 2 kilos a week & keep maxing out - see where it takes me.


----------



## gettingthere88

EpicSquats said:


> Post a video.


but yeh ive done.................. 200kg x 2 reps and 205kg x 1 rep


----------



## GPRIM

150kg x 3 150kg x 3 reps - YouTube


----------



## Mr Beefy

170


----------



## nbfootball65

170 kg


----------



## FelonE1

105 for 5 today(pb)


----------



## Jordan08

90 Kg for 8 reps. Haven't tried PB's


----------



## Varg

Varg said:


> Doing 55kg at the moment, working back up.
> 
> It's never been a strong lift for me - previous 1RM was 75kg.


Back up at 70kg for reps now.

Did 75kg x 2.

Tried 80kg and failed.


----------



## Stephen9069

Due to my shoulder and bicep injury i can no longer bench with a normal grip so iv been using close grip bench press and iv managed 150kg x 1 the goal is to hit 200kg.


----------



## Alanricksnape

At the moment I can do 120kg for 5 sets of 5 reps but I can get 1 rep out with 150kg. Getting stronger and lifts are going up slightly each week either in reps or weight.


----------



## giant killa

Some good lifts here! I'm a competitive powerlifter and can rep 140kg @ 73kg bw - proof:

__
http://instagr.am/p/0lkMjdnbp7/


----------



## jimbo83

Hit a new PB of 135kg for 2 reps @93kg


----------



## QPRsteve13

PB is 125kg x 3 @ 72kg


----------



## 31205

Did 100 x 10. Don't do single reps or **** like that. Don't see the point really? Plus I train on my own and don't want an Olympic bar on my neck!!


----------



## skipper1987

Best was 140kg declinex6 reps was a lot heavier back then a good 17stone.


----------



## james1976

147.5kg 5x3reps this week in my build up to a comp. 82.5bw


----------



## funkdocta

I do 5x5 100kg flat bench, 4x8 decline with two 20kg plates on each side on smith machine (not sure weight the bar is) most chest days... never tried a personal bests or max lifts. If I had to guess i would say i could get 120kg out for a few reps?

oh and i weight 85kg approx


----------



## Bolone

200kg


----------



## garethd93

80k for 10 reps. could only manage 40k for 10 reps when I started a year ago so decent milestone for me


----------



## TommyBananas

Best so far is 155kg @ 81kg now - but this is from the other day all pause reps, was pretty happy w/ it


----------



## Titleist

TommyBananas said:


> Best so far is 155kg @ 81kg now - but this is from the other day all pause reps, was pretty happy w/ it


Good work - Have to question the pants / camera angle though mate.

I know you and @banzi love a little flirt but this is just too direct !


----------



## Jalex

110kg for 2 reps.

Only been benching 5 months after having a year off chest work for a rotator cuff injury!


----------



## TommyBananas

Linderz said:


> Good work - Have to question the pants / camera angle though mate.
> 
> I know you and @banzi love a little flirt but this is just too direct !


Literally nowhere else to put the camera  - but it's aight, everyone loves a bit of knob.


----------



## Titleist

TommyBananas said:


> Literally nowhere else to put the camera  - but it's aight, everyone loves a bit of knob.


Moose Knuckle for the lads.


----------



## garethd93

Jalex said:


> 110kg for 2 reps.
> 
> Only been benching 5 months after having a year off chest work for a rotator cuff injury!


Good going mate, I've never tried 1rm/2rm myself. I train with my GF and don't trust her to spot me when she's in a bad mood. bitch would finish me off


----------



## bigarmsbrah

Can only bench 80kg for 3 and I weigh 75kg at 5'7

Hate how weak I am


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

bigarmsbrah said:


> Can only bench 80kg for 3 and I weigh 75kg at 5'7
> 
> Hate how weak I am


75kg for 3 at 75kg if it makes you feel better!


----------



## simonthepieman

funkdocta said:


> I do 5x5 100kg flat bench, 4x8 decline with two 20kg plates on each side on smith machine (not sure weight the bar is) most chest days... never tried a personal bests or max lifts. If I had to guess i would say i could get 120kg out for a few reps?
> 
> oh and i weight 85kg approx


Why would you do the same each session?


----------



## Robhall2805

I got 100kg for 5 reps the other day:

2 on my todd

the rest with a bit more help.

110kg 1mr its mad how much 10kg takes it up by!!!


----------



## simonthepieman

Robhall2805 said:


> I got 100kg for 5 reps the other day:
> 
> 2 on my todd
> 
> the rest with a bit more help.
> 
> 110kg 1mr its mad how much 10kg takes it up by!!!


Sorry Rob, that's 100kg x2.


----------



## Robhall2805

simonthepieman said:


> Sorry Rob, that's 100kg x2.


Haha! 100Kg is fine by me! when i started couldn't even do 30kg - I will reach 110Kg hopefully shouldn't be too long.

Does anyone find that declines easier though? i can get 1 rep of 110Kg on my own?


----------



## simonthepieman

Robhall2805 said:


> Haha! 100Kg is fine by me! when i started couldn't even do 30kg - I will reach 110Kg hopefully shouldn't be too long.
> 
> Does anyone find that declines easier though? i can get 1 rep of 110Kg on my own?


My decline is like 20% stronger than my flat bench.

Well done on your 100kg bench. Its one of those miles stone lifts.

2x bw squat and 200kg deads were exciting ones for me too


----------



## Robhall2805

simonthepieman said:


> My decline is like 20% stronger than my flat bench.
> 
> Well done on your 100kg bench. Its one of those miles stone lifts.
> 
> 2x bw squat and 200kg deads were exciting ones for me too


Thank you  it feels good to have finally done it and to be able to hit that weight on the 3rd set of every chest session!

I am currently trying to batter through the deadlifts however I am weaker on these at the moment my 1MR (which I had tried a couple of months back) was only 130KG i should really try it again now - every time i have done these has been lighter weights 70kg - 90kg with decent form and more reps.

Squats ------well lets not get into those 

200Kg DL though that's a beast! Whats your PB currently??


----------



## funkdocta

simonthepieman said:


> Why would you do the same each session?


I dont, but that's an average... and where I am at right now. This is natural too, i have worked back up to it from when on cycle. So next cycle im looking for a big bump.

Also gets mixed up with dumbbells and bar. (stuck on 40kg db's as thats as big as the gym has)


----------



## funkdocta

simonthepieman said:


> My decline is like 20% stronger than my flat bench.
> 
> Well done on your 100kg bench. Its one of those miles stone lifts.
> 
> 2x bw squat and 200kg deads were exciting ones for me too


200kg dead? what do you weigh? I thought i was doing ok at 140kg :blink:


----------



## simonthepieman

funkdocta said:


> 200kg dead? what do you weigh? I thought i was doing ok at 140kg :blink:


I did 210 at 77 natty.

Done 250 assisted mid 80s bw


----------



## Bgpine

115-120kg natty


----------



## mrwright

I can lift the bar


----------



## Noodles1976

mrwright said:


> I can lift the bar


Just hit 30 reps with 100kg natural.... Was well pleased until I saw a guy on YouTube do 30 reps with 140kg....well at least my effort is natural


----------



## Stephen9069

Noodles1976 said:


> Just hit 30 reps with 100kg natural.... Was well pleased until I saw a guy on YouTube do 30 reps with 140kg....well at least my effort is natural


Strong benching mate, who done 140kg for 30 ?


----------



## Noodles1976

Stephen9069 said:


> Strong benching mate, who done 140kg for 30 ?


Some bodybuilder in a bench challenge with an NFL player


----------



## Varg

Not huge, but did 80kg today for the first time.

Oh, and I'm cutting too - 75kg down from 83kg.

Took me 10 months to get to that from starting last August.


----------



## JB74

3 x 150kg is my current PB


----------



## Armitage Shanks

I tried yesterday and got to 130 kg before failing. Something to work for now to see how long it takes to increment by 10 kg steps.


----------



## UkWardy

120kg is my 1rm, think I could hit atleast 125kg as I did 110kg for 2 sets of triples in the same session.


----------



## ancient_loyal

1rm is probably around 100kg. Never tried!


----------



## AestheticTaurenDruid

At 165lbs 6 months training I was pressing 100kg for one rep but chest was my favourite muscle to train. Now at 174lbs and some time off mixed with quicksteps burgers and other shite its probably a lot worse!


----------



## garethd93

managed 90k for 6 yesterday. Going to try for 100kg next Monday


----------



## Childwall_oak

200kg 1rm 
100kg for 25 is no problem .. 
But seem to have hit a brick wall, I've gotten older, hit 292lbs but my bench is upto 160kg for 4 atm ..


----------

